# If blacks are equal why is africa by far the most backward continent on earth?



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 7, 2014)

Don't tell me it's due to racism.  All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades.  Fact is blacks are mentally inferior and simply don't produce the scientists and businessmen that create wealth and a high standard of living.  Blacks sing and dance and play sports. True in both america and africa.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 7, 2014)

Look at that low standard of living.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 7, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Look at that low standard of living.



Well - what city is that, you moron.? If you're claiming it's african, then i guarantee it was built by foreigners.  Average per capita GDP is africa is around $1000.  HAHA

List of countries by GDP (PPP) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## longly (Jun 8, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Don't tell me it's due to racism.  All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades.  Fact is blacks are mentally inferior and simply don't produce the scientists and businessmen that create wealth and a high standard of living.  Blacks sing and dance and play sports. True in both america and africa.



I think their biggest problem is not intelligence but culture.  If they could eliminate or reduce the epidemic level of corruption that infects almost all of black Africa a huge impediment to progress would be removed.  

Paul Theroux thinks as he express in his book, see below, that their biggest problem is us or at least the good intentions or our foreign aid groups especially Christian. (To me he appears to have a hostility towards Christianity. ) He believes that if the foreigners  would go home leave the African alone they would in time learn to do for themselves and develop their cultures, nations and economies .  Paul is a liberal, but that sounds conservative to me.    


Paul Theroux 
Houghton Mifflin Harcourt, 2004 - Travel - 485 pages 
453 Reviewshttp://books.google.com/books/about/Dark_Star_Safari.html?id=NO5sC72BSNgC 
In Dark Star Safari the wittily observant and endearingly irascible Paul Theroux takes readers the length of Africa by rattletrap bus, dugout canoe, cattle truck, armed convoy, ferry, and train. In the course of his epic and enlightening journey, he endures danger, delay, and dismaying circumstances


----------



## Zander (Jun 8, 2014)

Colonialism.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 8, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Look at that low standard of living.
> ...


It is not African. It does not exist. Asc has flights of fantasy.


----------



## longly (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Look at that low standard of living.



I dont believe that is Africa; it really looks like an architects rendition of a proposed project. There are a relatively few rich Africans and sometimes they invest their money in real estate, but usually it is in Europe and other safe places not Africa.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 8, 2014)

longly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Look at that low standard of living.
> ...


The only rich Africans are Arabs in the north of the continent. The rest are under arrest or being sought by Interpol.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2014)

Africa is also one of the harshest continents on earth to live in in terms of climate, famine, disease, and parasites for both human and livestock.  Energy that could be spent on development is spent on survival.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 8, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Look at that low standard of living.


Bravo. Trying to  out an idiot by being a bigger idiot 

Victoria Waterfront Masterplan - Lagos, Nigeria

The 24ha site is located to the west of Victoria Island in Lagos. The masterplan envisages a mixed-use development incorporating a regional shopping mall, 3 hotels and over 400,000sqm of commercial and residential development. With 1km of waterfront promenade, a new marina and a central parkland, the vision is to transform the historically poor neighbourhood into a world class destination.

Status: Unbuilt
Location: Lagos, Nigeria


----------



## Meathead (Jun 8, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Africa is also one of the harshest continents on earth to live in in terms of climate, famine, disease, and parasites for both human and livestock.  Energy that could be spent on development is spent on survival.


It is a black hole, figuratively, and some might say literally. Nevertheless, a black hole.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 8, 2014)

longly said:


> I think their biggest problem is not intelligence but culture.  If they could eliminate or reduce the epidemic level of corruption that infects almost all of black Africa a huge impediment to progress would be removed.



No - it's intelligence or lack of it. As evidence i point out that even here in america very very few blacks that go to college study difficult fields like math and science.  Blacks should earn 13%of  the math and science PHDs every year in america but they only earn 1%.

Blacks simply don't have the brains to become the scientists and businessmen and engineers that create wealth.  They sing and dance and play sports.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 8, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> longly said:
> 
> 
> > I think their biggest problem is not intelligence but culture.  If they could eliminate or reduce the epidemic level of corruption that infects almost all of black Africa a huge impediment to progress would be removed.
> ...



You must be wrong as Bill Gates says that Africa is far more advanced in terms of education than the US.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 8, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Don't tell me it's due to racism.  All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades.  Fact is blacks are mentally inferior and simply don't produce the scientists and businessmen that create wealth and a high standard of living.  Blacks sing and dance and play sports. True in both america and africa.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 8, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> longly said:
> 
> 
> > I think their biggest problem is not intelligence but culture.  If they could eliminate or reduce the epidemic level of corruption that infects almost all of black Africa a huge impediment to progress would be removed.
> ...



What is your degree in, and can we see the sheep skin?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 8, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> You must be wrong as Bill Gates says that Africa is far more advanced in terms of education than the US.



The board notes you never provided a link for that preposterous quote.   I don't believe even gates is dumb enough to say that.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 8, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > longly said:
> ...



Nope. Because he does not have one. Keep in mind this is the same stupid f*** who has claimed that women are less intelligent than men. 

His mother shoud kick his dumb ass out of the house and make him get a job and support himself.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 8, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Don't tell me it's due to racism.  All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades.  Fact is blacks are mentally inferior and simply don't produce the scientists and businessmen that create wealth and a high standard of living.  Blacks sing and dance and play sports. True in both america and africa.



accept it---white people fucked it up


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 8, 2014)

Zander said:


> Colonialism.



Been over for 5 decades. Please stop. I believe trade of idea's and tech would do more good for africa, not slow it down.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 8, 2014)

Fucked what up? WE built most of the infastructure and turned entire strips of land into first world nations. How is that fucking anything up????


----------



## rdean (Jun 8, 2014)

If all men are created equal in America, why do some Americans play in pig shit?


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 8, 2014)

Africa just has different culture.  Africa is epic and beautiful.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 9, 2014)

rdean said:


> If all men are created equal in America, why do some Americans play in pig shit?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 9, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Fucked what up? WE built most of the infastructure and turned entire strips of land into first world nations. How is that fucking anything up????



For many, particularly outside of South Africa, the name Soweto evokes an image by Sam Nzima made during the 1976 Soweto Uprising. In that iconic photograph, 18-year-old Mbuyisa Mahkubo carries Hector Pieterson, a 13-year-old boy who was fatally wounded when police fired on students protesting the official lowering of academic standards in South Africa&#8217;s black schools. The image of the dying boy spread around the world, and today the uprising is widely seen as a turning point in the struggle against the nationalist government. &#8220;Soweto&#8221; became the symbol of the profound social, cultural, economic and physical divisions of apartheid.

But such a &#8220;black and white&#8221; reading belies the complex spatial history of townships in South Africa. Soweto itself is not a unitary place but an abbreviation for South Western Townships, a collection of over 25 townships bordering Johannesburg&#8217;s mining belt to the south, which range from middle-class enclaves to informal settlements (sometimes known as shantytowns).

*Until the early 1990s, when South Africa became an inclusive democracy, nonwhite workers were forced to live outside cities in residential areas known as townships. The systematic segregation dates back to the colonial era: in the late 19th and early 20th centuries, the British colonial government resettled racial groups under the pretense of responding to disease epidemics in overcrowded neighborhoods. The area now known as Soweto was settled by blacks and other nonwhites who were relocated after an outbreak of bubonic plague in central Johannesburg. Early separation was formalized and reinforced by colonial laws such as the Natives&#8217; Land Act of 1913, which reserved nearly 90 percent of the land in South Africa for a tiny minority white population*. *In the following decades, during which South Africa became an independent republic, a series of pass and influx laws comprehensively restricted the rights of the nonwhite population. **During the Apartheid Era, from 1948 to 1994, the ruling Nationalist Party, dominated by white Afrikaaners, passed miscegenation laws, institutionalized legal segregation, formalized racial categories and restrictions on movement, and embedded apartheid physically in the landscape. Cities were designated &#8220;for whites only,&#8221; and townships became, in effect, the mechanism for housing the nonwhite labor force. Such policies accelerated the growth of separate townships across the country at all scales &#8212; from cities like Cape Town and Johannesburg to the smallest villages.*

South Africa after Apartheid: From Township to Town: Places: Design Observer


----------



## Politico (Jun 9, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Africa is also one of the harshest continents on earth to live in in terms of climate, famine, disease, and parasites for both human and livestock.  Energy that could be spent on development is spent on survival.



Exactly. They have over 1 billion of the Earth's population. 40% of the place is desert. And the rest has half as much water as everywhere else.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Don't tell me it's due to racism.  All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades.  Fact is blacks are mentally inferior and simply don't produce the scientists and businessmen that create wealth and a high standard of living.  Blacks sing and dance and play sports. True in both america and africa.



Posting anonymously on the internet means never having to wear your white hood anymore.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 9, 2014)

Zander said:


> Colonialism.



Funny thing..that.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 9, 2014)

Zander said:


> Colonialism.



this country was once a colony, as was Canada and Australia. Can't blame colonialism.....


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 9, 2014)

Isn't Egypt part of Africa??


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 9, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Africa just has different culture.  Africa is epic and beautiful.



Unfortunately a lot of Africa has been deforested by the locals.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 9, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Isn't Egypt part of Africa??



yes, and a river called Denial


----------



## Sallow (Jun 9, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Colonialism.
> ...



It took a decade to rebuild the World Trade Center.

That was just a really small piece of real estate in the most advanced nation in the world.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 9, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Colonialism.
> ...



5 decades is barely two generations, compared to centuries of exploitation.

Colonialism had far deeper impacts than simply "colonizing" - for example:
creation of artificial boundaries splitting or combining ethnic groups 
conquoring through division - fomenting animosity amongst groups as a means of excerting control by surpressing some, favoring others to prevent them from grouping together
destroying native industries - for example, some of these areas had rich textile industries that were dismantled so the raw materials could be sent overseas for "value added" processing
When the colonial powers left - they left a political mess, few to no institutions needed for democracy, little trained civil service...the exception being the British in India, at least.

You don't overcome all that in 2 generations however nice might be to say they should just "be over it".


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 9, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



all the foreign aid should have more than made up for it.

besides, trees grow back

just more excuses


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 9, 2014)

*If blacks are equal why is africa by far the most backward continent on earth? *

Because it has been raped for more than six centuries by Europeans.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 9, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Look at that low standard of living.



One thing for sure;
Nothing visible in that photo was invented or discovered by an african. Nothing inside the vessels, vehicles or buildings, either.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 9, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Don't tell me it's due to racism.  All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades.  Fact is blacks are mentally inferior and simply don't produce the scientists and businessmen that create wealth and a high standard of living.  Blacks sing and dance and play sports. True in both america and africa.



The Tribal curses and unforgiven conflicts between generations
have incited constant corruption, war and genocide.

If you look at places where there HAS been spiritual healing,
there can be restoration of healthy relationships, peace and prosperity.

As long as groups are kept in conflict, they are exploited by greed and corruption,
and the masses suffer.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 9, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



That's an example of liberalism at work.

It would have taken a year in Texas.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 9, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> *If blacks are equal why is africa by far the most backward continent on earth? *
> 
> Because it has been raped for more than six centuries by Europeans.




The technological, economic and social improvements whites brought with colonization raised the lifestyle from stone age society to "modern" times practically over night.

The resources extracted caused more proceeds to come back into the country to build and maintain infrastructure, improve health, education and raising the standard of living for all.


Now, these non-white nations eventually demanded their independence and the Whites relented.

Then the non-white nations, usually on their own, but sometimes with the "help" of Communist regimes such as China and Cuba, turned into totalitarian military regimes. 
Really, it makes sense because the military dictatorship is the modern day equivalent of the tribal government these nations knew before they were colonized. 

They still haven't figured out electricity, purification of water or crop rotation....in the 21st century.
Hell, they still practice slavery in africa..they still burn "witches". 

Left on their own, they just aren't an advanced race. 

LiveLeak.com - Five people suspected of witchcraft burnt alive in Kenya
Horrific, isn't it?


Billions..maybe trillions... of dollars have been donated to impoverished non-white countries. All a waste, when there is no white presence there to lead. 

IQ differences in the races tend to tell the story.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 9, 2014)

Sorry ShootSpeeders
In some areas, African leaders are ahead of us in the US

1. another member posted links to Reconciliation Villages showing how the African people are able to reunite and work together for their collective sake, even after bloody massacres between tribes. 
We can't even accomplish that level of unity in American between parties where there has been no such bloodshed, only civil conflicts, and these party members can't work together!

2. Now, African leaders are pushing a resolution acknowledging that racially based movements has been abused to keep "corrupt elite in power hiding their misconduct behind race" instead of investing resources into ending economic disparity for the truly underprivileged in need.

We can't even get this recognized in America, with the abuse of race to pimp poverty
for political advantage, but this is being pushed and protested in Africa!

Are we so sure we know it all, that we aren't watching out?



ShootSpeeders said:


> longly said:
> 
> 
> > I think their biggest problem is not intelligence but culture.  If they could eliminate or reduce the epidemic level of corruption that infects almost all of black Africa a huge impediment to progress would be removed.
> ...


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 9, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> IQ differences in the races tend to tell the story.



If you are correlating "intelligence" with the ability of European imperialists to exploit African tribal conflicts for their own gain at the expense of native Africans, 

No thanks, we don't need to reward and encourage that use of "intelligence."


----------



## Wake (Jun 9, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Don't tell me it's due to racism.  All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades.  Fact is blacks are mentally inferior and simply don't produce the scientists and businessmen that create wealth and a high standard of living.  Blacks sing and dance and play sports. True in both america and africa.



Sorry, but that's nonsense.

For one, consider the quality of Africa's soil. And its climate. In order to raise a nation you need to have healthy people, which requires food, and lots of it. Nations are raised by the crops that are grown. You can't grow bountiful crops when the soiled is parched and cracking under the extremely hot sun. America's climate is much more suitable to growing crops than Africa's hot, dry weather.

There is now such thing as races or racism.

There is only the human race.


EDIT: My memory's a bit hazy, but a few years ago I watched a documentary somewhere called... Guns, Germs, and Steel. Not sure if that's accurate, but it was very informative.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 9, 2014)

Wake said:


> There is only the human race.



Human isn't a race, it's a species.

..and we all bleed red, too, right?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 9, 2014)

Wake said:


> [
> There is no such thing as races or racism.
> 
> There is only the human race.
> ...



So you're opposed to affirmative action?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 9, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> *If blacks are equal why is africa by far the most backward continent on earth? *
> 
> Because it has been raped for more than six centuries by Europeans.



Actually it was europeans who brought african to it's peak around 1950.  It was then that africa decided to throw out the whites and things have gone downhill since then.  Look at what happened to rhodesia and the congo.  Same thing is now happening to South Africa.

Without whites and their technology, blacks go back to living in caves.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 9, 2014)

Sallow said:


> [
> It took a decade to rebuild the World Trade Center.
> 
> That was just a really small piece of real estate in the most advanced nation in the world.



HAHAHA.  That's really sttupid. They rebuilt WTC-7 in three years cause they wanted everybody to forget about it.  The towers could have been rebuilt in a few years too.


----------



## Black_Man1 (Jun 10, 2014)

What I can't figure out for the life of me is...if blacks are inferior, unintelligent, and less human than other races,

WHY IS SO MUCH ENERGY, TIME, AND HATRED USED TO ATTACK US?

I mean, if one were to believe that blacks are inferior, there wouldn't ever be a need apartheid, jim crow, or racism. 

I mean, if we're so insignificant, where did all that hate come from during Jim Crow? Lynchings, bombings, discrimination, etc. How much time, gas, stress, deaths, news coverage, speeches, protests, incarceration, and energy has been spent trying to attack black people?

It's astronomical.

But why?

If a person is beneath me, insignificant, inferior, etc...

I DON'T WASTE A TON OF TIME, ENERGY, OR MONEY TRYING TO ATTACK THEM!

Honestly? The way blacks are attacked?

It makes it look like blacks are the most powerful people on earth, but whites got guns first, and are scared of blacks. So they proactively and preemptively strike and oppress blacks putt of fear.

That's just what it LOOK LIKE, THAT may, or may not be true.


Have a great day guys.


----------



## Politico (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh FFS. This thread is four pages old. Newsflash folks. It's about hating black people.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 10, 2014)

Black_Man1 said:


> What I can't figure out for the life of me is...if blacks are inferior, unintelligent, and less human than other races,
> 
> WHY IS SO MUCH ENERGY, TIME, AND HATRED USED TO ATTACK US?
> 
> ...



there are plenty of hate whitey threads too. 

where were you then?


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 10, 2014)

Black_Man1 said:


> What I can't figure out for the life of me is...if blacks are inferior, unintelligent, and less human than other races,
> 
> WHY IS SO MUCH ENERGY, TIME, AND HATRED USED TO ATTACK US?
> 
> ...



Commenting on racial realities isn't "attacking" anyone.

The facts are that negroes commit over HALF of ALL violent crime in america....despite only making up 13% of the entire population.

They have historically led in percentage of people on welfare, in prison, dropouts, illegitimate children, unemployment (benefits), EBT use....

For over five decades we've "empowered" them, franchised them, pampered them, placed them on pedestals as creatures of worship or pity....
 And for all that spending, pampering and pandering, we have vast urban areas of slums, ghettos, ruins filled with some of the most violent, blood thirsty, savage, feral creatures to ever stride the planet. 
We've had 50+ years of forced integration. 50+ years of generous social entitlement programs. 50+years of excuses. 

From the mid-1960s onward, We've done it the anti white way. 
We elevated the non-white, specifically the negro, we've given money to bring them out of poverty, we've passed laws to prevent non-white discrimination, we've advanced them in our schools without them needing to learn, we've given them jobs and home loans they didn't qualify for. 

50 years after civil rights movement demanded blacks be included into white society, we are more segregated now than ever before. Black culture is so far removed from the main stream culture that is unrecognizable as progressive and has more in common with the African tribal warriors of the first century BC.



_When the Africans were brought to this continent in chains, they were not only stripped of their human dignity, but their culture. Stripped of their culture, even after being freed of their shackles, they are still immersed in a culture that co-evolved with Europeans rather than Africans; and as a result the culture is not merely unsuitable for most people of African ancestry, but downright poisonous.

And THAT is why African-Americans are doing worse in practically every category AFTER the races were integrated than they were before. Think about that a second. *Living under an ostentatiously apartheid system that regarded them as less-than-human, where blacks had their own schools, their own colleges, their own churches, their own social structures and so forth - blacks had stronger marriages, lower crime and in many cases higher academic achievement than they do today. African-Americans didn't somehow become less intelligent today than they were 80 years ago. IQ scores are not the only explanation. 
European-Americans didn't somehow become more "racist" than we were 80 years ago -- if anything, we have become way less racist. The major change that occurred was INTEGRATING blacks into white culture. It was just like handing Superman a rod of kryptonite.

By all means, a certain percentage of black folks are able to thrive in a white culture; just as a certain percentage of white folks are able to thrive in a black culture. But these folks are the exceptions rather than the rule. As a rule, integrating the two races has ultimately harmed generations of innocent children who were the victims of a social experiment based upon the flawed Marxist premise of human identicalness.*_*


The EAU View of Race

See it's not the color of your skin people dislike..it's the "culture" you have "developed".*


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 10, 2014)

Blacks are *not* inferior to whites. End of story.  Let us all move on.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Black_Man1 said:
> 
> 
> > What I can't figure out for the life of me is...if blacks are inferior, unintelligent, and less human than other races,
> ...


*
How is your diatribe different from that of Nazi Germany's descriptions of Jews in the 1930's?*


----------



## reconmark (Jun 10, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Black_Man1 said:
> 
> 
> > What I can't figure out for the life of me is...if blacks are inferior, unintelligent, and less human than other races,
> ...


*

If you want to face "racial realities" then comment that there are more Whites on "welfare" than Black people, including the use of ebt cards.

Show me ANY scientific report that Black people make up 13% of the population and 13% of Black people are committing crimes.
I say you are an ignorant liar, so please post that scientific info...I'll wait.

Black people have historically served more prison time because the war on drugs targeted minority communities and low level drug dealers, whites with the same amount of cocaine as a Black person with the same amount of crack gets up to 50% less prison time than the Black person, if any prison time at all. Whites are given probation for a first time drug offense than Blacks and minorities

 Aaron is one of many first-time nonviolent drug offenders sentenced to life without parole. His story was widely used as a prime example of injustice within the prison system. 
First-time nonviolent drug offender sentenced to life among 8 pardoned by President

Convict leasing provided prisoner labor to private parties, such as plantation owners and corporations such as the Tennessee Coal and Iron Company. The lessee was responsible for feeding, clothing, and housing the prisoners. While northern states sometimes contracted for prison labor, the historian Alex Lichtenstein notes that,

    "only in the South did the state entirely give up its control to the contractor; and only in the South did the physical "penitentiary" become virtually synonymous with the various private enterprises in which convicts labored."[1]

Corruption, lack of accountability, and racial violence resulted in "one of the harshest and most exploitative labor systems known in American history."[2] African Americans, due to vigorous and selective enforcement of laws and discriminatory sentencing, made up the vast majoritybut not allof the convicts leased.

Don't speak of "history and Blacks in prison", you are too stupid to discuss that topic.

Now the rest of your statement about 50 years of empowering Black people is so epic in it's ignorance that it would require a day's worth of typing in order to address it.

Ghettos are the end result of America forfeiting it's manufacturing and industrial bases in rust belt cities where Whites and Blacks lived peacefully, usually until some ignorant backward Southerners slimed their way into those areas and demanded that Black people become subservient to them.



These people are creating a terrible problem in our cities. They can't or won't hold a job, they flout the law constantly and neglect their children, they drink too much and their moral standards would shame an alley cat. For some reason or other; they absolutely refuse to accommodate themselves to any kind of decent, civilized life.
This was said in 1956 in Indianapolis, not about blacks or other minorities, but about poor whites from the South. Nor was Indianapolis unique in this respect. A 1951 survey in Detroit found that white Southerners living there were considered "undesirable" by 21 percent of those surveyed, compared to 13 percent who ranked blacks the same way. In the late 1940s, a Chicago employer said frankly, "I told the guard at the plant gate to tell the hillbillies that there were no openings." When poor whites from the South moved into Northern cities to work in war plants during the Second World War, " occasionally a white southerner would find that a flat or furnished room had 'just been rented' when the landlord heard his southern accent. 
Black Rednecks & White Liberals

Integration works well until the "lesser" of the White and Black races infect the rational with irrational ignorance.*


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 10, 2014)

Faun said:


> How is your diatribe different from that of Nazi Germany's descriptions of Jews in the 1930's?



First, that wasn't a "diatribe". It was a calm, factual assessment. Did you find something in there that wasn't true?

To your question;
I don't know. I haven't really studied nazi germany's "descriptions of jews". 

I do know that they consider us "unclean" and "goyim". 
I do know that they believe in jewish supremacy. "Gods chosen people" and all that foolishness...and no one likes people who view themselves as supremacists...do they?  

Sorry..I can't answer your question, though.Start a thread about  "Nazi Germany's descriptions of Jews in the 1930's" and you can compare and contrast if you like.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 10, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Africa is also one of the harshest continents on earth to live in in terms of climate, famine, disease, and parasites for both human and livestock.  Energy that could be spent on development is spent on survival.



Seriously that is the excuse. You do realize Africa is very rich in resources. They should be able to make a go of it.

If environment was the issue, then Canada would be in trouble, because of it's harsh winters, Australia would never had made it because their environment is a ton more inhospitable!


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 10, 2014)

Zander said:


> Colonialism.



Aka blame the white man. Doesn't stand up as a reasonable argument anymore. These countries have been freed for some time and none has taken any true steps forward. Many like South Africa have taken huge steps backwards (AIDS, Murder, Car Jacking, Rape and BABY RAPE capital of the world)!


----------



## reconmark (Jun 10, 2014)

*White supremacists accused of planning for 'race war' in Florida*

The op claims these "people" are superior humans...how typical.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 10, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Isn't Egypt part of Africa??



That is Arab Africa, not black Africa, which the OP is referring to. There is a difference.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 10, 2014)

Most Africans and African-Americans (which is fully on display from USMB blacks) are conditioned to make excuses for their failure as a whole, their rabid communal racism and the atrocities their communities inflict on each others.

Whenever a person wants to discuss why there has never been a civilized advance civilization in black Africa (don't mention Egypt, because it's debatable whether they were black Africans or semites), the inquisitor is called a racist! Sorry ends. When they persist for an answer they say it's the white man, it colonialism or anything that can deflect from responsibility.

When the inquisitor tries to say then why are black communities in America, Latin America and even Europe always the most violent, xenophobic and most economically challenged, they are called racists. If the inquisitor pushes on then they say things like slavery, racism of the white man and many even say capitalism. 

If you point out that Haiti was the second country (after the US) to receive it's independence in the Western Hemisphere yet it is still the least well to do in the Western Hemisphere. It never takes even a baby step forward. Yet the claim starts you are a racist. Then it goes to colonialism and lastly to it's the white man keeping the black man down.

Never will there be an honest discussion. Never will be explore items like:
(1) African Culture promotes racism, corruption, violence and rejects the importance of praising education.
(2) Liberal policies have created a culture in African where they will never stand on their own. The same effect for the black communities in the US and Europe.
(3) Genetics - The elephant in the room. You can never point out the difference between the races may go beyond looks. It's racist to do so. The dissenter is quick to point out that there are exceptions that defeat the argument. Yet should this be considered at all? Of course it should.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 10, 2014)

GHook93 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Africa is also one of the harshest continents on earth to live in in terms of climate, famine, disease, and parasites for both human and livestock.  Energy that could be spent on development is spent on survival.
> ...


It may be a conspiracy theory, but China has long-term plans for Africa. Their presence will increase significantly in the oncoming decades, and they will not be pestered by the guilt which pervades in the West.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 10, 2014)

When one wants to point to racial inferiority of Africans, they usually start with the fact the there has never been an advancing society in black African. However, no too long ago the same was stated about India. Yet India has changed dramatically. India used to be a backwards country where violence ran rabid, their economy was stuck light-years behind the rest of the word, famine was a normal occurrence and they never took any steps forward.

They still have troubles with poverty, but they have a rapidly growing advanced society. They are emerging as a world economic player. They are producing more scientist annually then any other country. Their citizens go to the West, excel in school and end up in technical high paying jobs. Indian are now stereotyped as very smart people.

India is starting to be a country of envy.

Yet they are an ancient culture and an ancient people. They have never truly emerged until recently. Until recently they were viewed as violent and unintelligent people. Now they are viewed as highly intelligent and a country that is emerging. Oh I forgot to mention they were also colonized and over came it!


----------



## SmedlyButler (Jun 10, 2014)

Wake said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Don't tell me it's due to racism.  All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades.  Fact is blacks are mentally inferior and simply don't produce the scientists and businessmen that create wealth and a high standard of living.  Blacks sing and dance and play sports. True in both america and africa.
> ...


 
To read and comprehend the concepts in Jared Diamond's "Guns, Germs and Steel" we wouldn't have to be exposed to his agonizing stupidity on a daily basis. That's an impossible dream unfortunately, as is wishing his I.Q. was about two points lower
in which case he would lack the aptitude to operate a keyboard, again relieving us of his
demented missives.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 10, 2014)

reconmark said:


> If you want to face "racial realities" then comment that there are more Whites on "welfare" than Black people, including the use of ebt cards.



If you want to pretend that you don't understand percentage vs. raw data, all I can do is smile. 

Click the link for more uncomfortable truth.

EBT/SNAP USAGE BY RACE/COUNTY/CITY 2009






reconmark said:


> Show me ANY scientific report that Black people make up 13% of the population and 13% of Black people are committing crimes.



I didn't say anything like that.

I said that negroes commit over HALF of ALL violent crime in the u.s., despite only being a total of 13% of the population.
Actually extrapolationg the data it's clear that WAY less than 13% of negroes are committing these crimes.

Figure half of them are females. Not quite as criminally inclined as males...so now we have..let's say 8%.

Figure half of them are either too old or too young to commit many crimes..(although it's arguable)...
now we're down to say...4%
Eliminate the ones who are in prison already and the number would go lower...
So You're right....13% of the negro population isn't committing over HALF of ALL violent crime in america. It's a MUCH smaller percentage than that.




reconmark said:


> I say you are an ignorant liar, so please post that scientific info...I'll wait.




FBI ? Table 43


Debunk or refute...calling me names only makes you look weak.



reconmark said:


> Black people have historically served more prison time because the war on drugs targeted minority communities and low level drug dealers, whites with the same amount of cocaine as a Black person with the same amount of crack gets up to 50% less prison time than the Black person, if any prison time at all. Whites are given probation for a first time drug offense than Blacks and minorities



multiple offenses and/or repeat offenders ALWAYS get harsher sentences.





reconmark said:


> Don't speak of "history and Blacks in prison", you are too stupid to discuss that topic.



Yes, yes..of course...You can't refute anything so therefore I'm the "stupid" one. 



reconmark said:


> Now the rest of your statement about 50 years of empowering Black people is so epic in it's ignorance that it would require a day's worth of typing in order to address it.



Of course...whatever you say. If you can't refute a fact, pretend it isn't significant enough to reply to. Got it....



reconmark said:


> Ghettos are the end result of America forfeiting it's manufacturing and industrial bases in rust belt cities where Whites and Blacks lived peacefully, usually until some ignorant backward Southerners slimed their way into those areas and demanded that Black people become subservient to them.



Explain that process in detail if you can. It sounds fascinating.
Would you name these "ignorant backward Southerners" who "slimed their way into those areas and demanded that Black people become subservient to them." ?

Explain how they "demanded that black people become subserviant"? 

Do you happen to have a link to any of this? ...you know, in case someone were to think you were just making things up?





reconmark said:


> *These people are creating a terrible problem in our cities. They can't or won't hold a job, they flout the law constantly and neglect their children, they drink too much and their moral standards would shame an alley cat. For some reason or other; they absolutely refuse to accommodate themselves to any kind of decent, civilized life.*
> This was said in 1956 in Indianapolis, not about blacks or other minorities, but about poor whites from the South. Nor was Indianapolis unique in this respect. A 1951 survey in Detroit found that white Southerners living there were considered "undesirable" by 21 percent of those surveyed, compared to 13 percent who ranked blacks the same way. In the late 1940s, a Chicago employer said frankly, "I told the guard at the plant gate to tell the hillbillies that there were no openings." When poor whites from the South moved into Northern cities to work in war plants during the Second World War, " occasionally a white southerner would find that a flat or furnished room had 'just been rented' when the landlord heard his southern accent.
> Black Rednecks & White Liberals
> 
> Integration works well until the "lesser" of the White and Black races infect the rational with irrational ignorance.



right...Indianapolis....in 1956. That's great.
Want to discuss negro crime rates nationwide today?

Let's look at negro crime in Indiana, shall we?

In ten years; from 2000 to 2010 there were 3624 murders in Indiana.

2048 of the victims were black.
1443 of the murderers were black.

1517 of the victims were "white-non hispanic" 
1072 of the murderers were "white-non hispanic".

Interestingly, 1302 of the murderers were listed as "unknown".

Detroit?  

LMAO...I know you don't want to talk about black crime rates....or anything else in 86% "black" Detroit.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 10, 2014)

Meathead said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



In every other country when foreign companies come in (like Honda, Mitsubishi, Toyota etc) it's called foreign investment and they come along with high paying jobs and usually help the host country.

Yet when foreign companies/investors go into Africa the host country call it colonialism that explodes their natural resources! Only in Africa!


----------



## Meathead (Jun 10, 2014)

GHook93 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


Well, I'm not sure about exploding their natural resources, but yes, the few investments in Africa are for them. There is little incentive to invest in things like factories for a myriad of reasons ranging from infrastructure, political instability, rampant corruption to very low-skilled workforces.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > How is your diatribe different from that of Nazi Germany's descriptions of Jews in the 1930's?
> ...


Just because you may have posted it "calmly" doesn't disqualify it from being a diatribe, which it most certainly is. And there is no need to create another thread as I was just testing to gauge if you comprehend the similarities between your sentiments against blacks versus those of Nazi Germany's against Jews. You answered my question ... you don't. Thanks.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 10, 2014)

Faun said:


> Just because you may have posted it "calmly" doesn't disqualify it from being a diatribe, which it most certainly is.


If facts and reality = a "diatribe", have it your way. 
If you can refute anything, though, go right ahead.




Faun said:


> And there is no need to create another thread as I was just testing to gauge if you comprehend the similarities between your sentiments against blacks versus those of Nazi Germany's against Jews.



Oh you're so clever!..testing me! 

Well like I said, I'll have to defer to you as an expert witness to what the nazis may have said about the jews in the '30's. 
You keep mentioning it, so I won't challenge your expertise. You've clearly studied the nazis extensively.

Anyway, this thread isn't about your knowledge of nazis and what they think, is it ?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 10, 2014)

GHook93 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Africa is also one of the harshest continents on earth to live in in terms of climate, famine, disease, and parasites for both human and livestock.  Energy that could be spent on development is spent on survival.
> ...



Agree, *parts *are rich in resources but there are huge obstacles to utilizing it - corruption, instability due to war (and, a part of that can be laid at the door of colonialism).

Neither Canada nor Australia have the number of diseases and parasites that Africa does.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 10, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to face "racial realities" then comment that there are more Whites on "welfare" than Black people, including the use of ebt cards.
> ...



*Detroit and Indianapolis prove your ignorance into what made these cities what they are today. Maybe if these White guys weren't so corrupt, Detroit may have fared better.*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzNqJ912OoU]Charlie LeDuff: From then until now: A look at Detroit's corrupt political past - YouTube[/ame]

*Really are you this stupid as to the mechanics of off shoring American manufactoring and textile industries???
Typical*


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 10, 2014)

reconmark said:


> No one mentioned percentages except you, yet you can't refute or face the fact that more White folk have their hand out for welfare than Black folk.
> Until more Black people or the same number as White folk have their hand up, stop trying to sell a load of horse shkrit.



Intelligent people understand the concept that there are more white people in america, so therefore they are more represented in every category....like white taxpayers versus black taxpayers, for instance.
Intelligent people also understand the use of percentage when comparing things of unequal amounts.

a larger per centage of negroes is oon welfare, snap, ebt, etc...than white people..and I even proved it to you..Here..look again..try to focus.

EBT/SNAP USAGE BY RACE/COUNTY/CITY 2009


Scroll down...explore the site. You can see the stats for the whole country. It proves what I just said.

C'mon..you really don't understand how per centage works? 





reconmark said:


> You stated that Black people make up 13% of the population and commit 50% of crime.



 Read it again;
I said the negroes commit over HALF of ALL violent crime in the u.s., despite only making up 13% of the population.

..and I proved it's true. I proved it to you with FBI stats.
Here..you seem to be struggling. Let me help. Here they are again;

FBI ? Table 43

It's going to be helpful to you in the future if you learn how numbers relate to each other...This table is pretty straightforward, though. I think you'll do all right.



reconmark said:


> You implied that the entire Black population was involved in some aspect of crime, we both know that you can't support such a claim.
> I'll rack it up as continued ignorance on your part...typical.


I said no such thing...for the 3rd time...why do you keep circling back to things I've proven to you repeatedly. Go read it again if you have to. 

This endless repetition of proven facts because you are pretending to be too stupid to understand was funny at first...now it's tedious. 
If you can't keep up maybe you should excuse yourself.








reconmark said:


> Packard Motor Car Company promoted three blacks to work next to whites in the assembly lines. In response, 25,000 whites walked off the job, effectively slowing down the critical war production. It was clear that whites who worked with blacks in the same plant nevertheless refused to work side-by-side with them. During the protest, a voice with a southern accent shouted in the loudspeaker, "I'd rather see Hitler and Hirohito win than work next to a ******."
> Detroit Race Riot (1943) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






reconmark said:


> During the 1920s, the KKKs heyday, Michigan reportedly had more Klansmen than any state in the country  as many as 800,000, according to some estimates, though historians today believe a figure in the range of 80,000 to 120,000 is more plausible. Roughly half lived in metro Detroit. Prospective mem-bers  many of whom were white factory workers originally from the South
> The second murder Dean detailed, after Pooles, was the racially motivated thrill killing of Silas Coleman. One May evening in 1935, the 42-year-old Army veteran was taken out into the marshes near Pinckney and forced to run for his life before finally being gunned down. The ringleader was Davis, who had simply wanted to see how it felt to shoot a Negro, Dean said. On another occasion, a carload of Legionnaires, frustrated over not finding their targeted prey, randomly shot and wounded a black man walking down an Ecorse street.
> The Dark Days of the Black Legion - Hour Detroit - March 2009 - Detroit, MI
> 
> Thus, the legion saw as its enemies not only blacks, Jews, and Catholics, but also welfare workers and recipients and labor union organizers.




LMAO wikipedia 

...and this is your "proof" that I asked for when you made the ridiculous claim that "ignorant backward Southerners slimed their way into those areas and demanded that Black people become subservient to them." 

That is your "proof"? 




reconmark said:


> Detroit and Indianapolis prove your ignorance into what made these cities what they are today. Maybe if these White guys weren't so corrupt, Detroit may have fared better.



Yeah...it's all the white mans fault..LMAO...
Google former detroit mayor "Kwami Kilpatrick"..see what he did?..All the white man's fault, though.

We can go on and on about detroit but I think you might not really want to pursue that angle. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrFvAiQDuEo]Detroit city council meeting[/ame]


----------



## reconmark (Jun 10, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > No one mentioned percentages except you, yet you can't refute or face the fact that more White folk have their hand out for welfare than Black folk.
> ...



*Come back with something better, run over to Stupid Front. They can give you some more quick talking points.*


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 10, 2014)

reconmark said:


> No, you should try once again. Here, try real hard.
> MORE WHITE PEOPLE HAVE THEIR FACES IN THE PUBLIC TROUGH FOR WELFARE THAN BLACK PEOPLE!!!...untill you can unwaddle your panties long enough to face this fact, your percentages are meaningless.
> 
> Because you can't disprove the fact of what I said dosen't make it go away.



It's been acknowledged that since white people make up the majority in this country, raw data shows more of them on welfare. No one has ever denied that.

EBT/SNAP USAGE BY RACE/COUNTY/CITY 2009

proves beyond any contention that there are more dysfunctional negroes by percentage than there are white people. Look at the percentages of the population on welfare. See how it works? Now I'm not going to explain this to you again.

It has been resolved that a larger percentage of negroes is on welfare than white people. 

I know you understand this stuff...you're just playing stupid. Middle school children even understand how percentages work.






reconmark said:


> Actually, once again, your stupidity is astounding.
> You say "the negroes" that implies 100% or all. However you have posted NOTHING that substantiates that ALL Black people have or are criminals. Try again or stfu!!! once and for all.



I'm not responsible for how your mind muddles up simple, straightforward facts that have been proven by the FBI, DOJ and Bureau of Justice Statistics.

I understand that the truth isn't flatteriing for your race but the FBI isn't lying. You can believe that.
http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/ucr/crime-in-the-u.s/2010/crime-in-the-u.s.-2010/tables/table-43



Ok..you've gone so far off the rails that you've confused yourself...First you say;



reconmark said:


> Detroit and Indianapolis prove your ignorance into what made these cities what they are today. Maybe if these White guys weren't so corrupt, Detroit may have fared better.



See where you mentioned "white guys"? See it? 

So I proved how silly THAT claim was and now in your desperation to find cover to hide behind you post this;





reconmark said:


> No one claimed it was the white man's fault except you...Freudian slip perhaps??



You're so confused at this point that you don't even know if you're coming, or going.

I've made and supported every one of my points with ironclad proof.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 10, 2014)

Corruption by whites destroyed Detroit? Seriously goofy stuff.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 10, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > No, you should try once again. Here, try real hard.
> ...



*If you believe you have proven anything, no wonder white supremast have been floundering for over 100 years. 
Yeah, I know it sucks to live in a country where nobody but you gives a shit because you are white, keep begging for that lost racial privilege. It's flown away and never coming back.*


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 10, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



*yawn*
Like I said;
You're so confused at this point that you don't even know if you're coming, or going.

Game.
Set.
Match.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 10, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


If living longer, healthier and wealthier is racial privilege, then that bird has not flown.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 10, 2014)

Meathead said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...




...and smarter.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 10, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



You have proved what a myth that is....


----------



## reconmark (Jun 10, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Corruption by whites destroyed Detroit? Seriously goofy stuff.



I see where you are from, so it's a safe bet you really know nothing...lol.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 10, 2014)

Meathead said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



That's your definition of privilege, but again, I see where you are from.
Stick to topics you have some knowledge of.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 10, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...




Au contraire, boy. I made my points and supported them.

Game.
Set.
Match.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 10, 2014)

The entire problem is that white people that have intelligence know what the real deal is.  They know their time on earth is short simply due to inferior genes.  The colonization of Africa caused almost irreparable damage but they are coming out of it. What is being kept quiet is the continued manipulation of Africa via the world bank.  Thats one of the reasons Gaddafi was killed. he was going to start a bank based on actual resources in Africa.  As long as Africans take money from the World Bank, they will be at risk for US and European manipulation.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 10, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



You are amusing.  I like when you claim victory.  You must be trying to convince yourself boy.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 10, 2014)

Kigali, Rwanda

Terrible accomodations!!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 10, 2014)

Since your stupid ass  thread has not been moved to the Badlands yet, here is something that is WAY over your head. These were the most recent distribution tables of earned degrees ranging from Associates to Doctorate by race and gender available on the Internet. 

WOMEN are by far the highest demographic per capita. 

Of course this has no meaning to you because you are likely an illiterate high school dropout. 

Fast Facts


----------



## reconmark (Jun 10, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


 Boy???...typical.
game, set, match......






Yeah sure...


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 10, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Since your stupid ass  thread has not been moved to the Badlands yet, here is something that is WAY over your head. These were the most recent distribution tables of earned degrees ranging from Associates to Doctorate by race and gender available on the Internet.
> 
> WOMEN are by far the highest demographic per capita.
> 
> ...



That's stupid. The article treats all subjects as the same!!!!  Fact is anyone can get a PHD in some silly crap like french lit or sociology.   But it takes a truly smart person to get a BS in physics.  THINK


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 10, 2014)

Zander said:


> Colonialism.



I'd like to think that's the case but early America was colonized yet she turned out to be the greatest nation on earth (once upon a time).


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 10, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Since your stupid ass  thread has not been moved to the Badlands yet, here is something that is WAY over your head. These were the most recent distribution tables of earned degrees ranging from Associates to Doctorate by race and gender available on the Internet.
> ...



You probably did not even graduate from high school dumbass, so what qualifies you to even speak on the subject of who earns degrees in what field?


  Prior to you shoving your head further up your ass, you failed to read the fine print at the bottom of the table, which was, 

"1 Includes Ph.D., Ed.D., and comparable degrees at the doctoral level. Includes most degrees formerly classified as first-professional, such as M.D., D.D.S., and law degrees."


----------



## yidnar (Jun 11, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Don't tell me it's due to racism.  All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades.  Fact is blacks are mentally inferior and simply don't produce the scientists and businessmen that create wealth and a high standard of living.  Blacks sing and dance and play sports. True in both america and africa.


 tell that to DR Ben Carson .


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 11, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Bullshit excuse, blaming white people not giving you enough handouts. Poor White areas don't have similar crime rates to Detroit. Look at Appalachia. It is overwhelmingly white and is also the poorest region of the country.

The violent crime rate is 50% the national average and the property crime rate is 65% the national average. 
https://www.ncjrs.gov/pdffiles1/nij/grants/189560.pdf


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 11, 2014)

Steinlight said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> The entire problem is that white people that have intelligence know what the real deal is.  They know their time on earth is short simply due to inferior genes.  The colonization of Africa caused almost irreparable damage but they are coming out of it. What is being kept quiet is the continued manipulation of Africa via the world bank.  Thats one of the reasons Gaddafi was killed. he was going to start a bank based on actual resources in Africa.  As long as Africans take money from the World Bank, they will be at risk for US and European manipulation.



Average IQ of a white person in america = 100.

Average IQ of a negro in america = 85.

Average sub saharan IQ = 65

Yeah..our inferior genes will be the death of us...LMFAO...

Let's talk about negro inventors sometime...Want to?


----------



## Black_Man1 (Jun 11, 2014)

I was going to write some statistics against whites in refutation toward the stats posted against blacks.

Alas, there isn't enough bandwidth or time for me post stats about rape, pedophilia, war, murder, theft, kidnapping, enslavement, deception, colonialism, and damage to the earth via pollution, carbon emissions, and etc.

So carry on with your stats against blacks.

I literally do not have the time to get into detail about stats against whites. 

It's impossible.

DIG IT!


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 11, 2014)

yidnar said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Don't tell me it's due to racism.  All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades.  Fact is blacks are mentally inferior and simply don't produce the scientists and businessmen that create wealth and a high standard of living.  Blacks sing and dance and play sports. True in both america and africa.
> ...



HAHAHA   40 million blacks in america and all you can produce is one successful black!!??. And carson prolly made it thru affirmative action.


There should be millions of successful blacks.  Where are they?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 11, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> [
> Average IQ of a white person in america = 100.
> 
> Average IQ of a negro in america = 85.
> ...



Yup - black IQs are  incredibly low esp in africa.  American blacks are bette,r presumably because they have some white blood in them.  If testing was done,  i would wager american blacks with really black skin also have IQs in the 60s.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 11, 2014)

Black_Man1 said:


> I was going to write some statistics against whites in refutation toward the stats posted against blacks.
> 
> Alas, there isn't enough bandwidth or time for me post stats about rape, pedophilia, war, murder, theft, kidnapping, enslavement, deception, colonialism, and damage to the earth via pollution, carbon emissions, and etc.
> 
> ...



HAHAHA.  You don't have the stats and you know it.  All the evidence says blacks are inferior.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



I wouldnt lie to you.  White have inferior genes.  Thats scientific fact.

Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds | Fox News

The IQ test was conceived by people the believed in eugenics.  It means nothing at all. You have to do better than list some faulty IQ stats to convince me. 

You forget all the Black inventions stolen by caucasoids.  Even so there are not many inventions caucasoids have come up with without help from African civilizations.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> You forget all the Black inventions stolen by caucasoids.  Even so there are not many inventions caucasoids have come up with without help from African civilizations.


Yeah, yeah, we're all floored by black-African ingenuity!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You forget all the Black inventions stolen by caucasoids.  Even so there are not many inventions caucasoids have come up with without help from African civilizations.
> ...



It cant be more hilarious than the thought of white ingenuity and superiority.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 11, 2014)

asclepis said:
			
		

> The IQ test was conceived by people the believed in eugenics. It means nothing at all. You have to do better than list some faulty IQ stats to convince me.



No, that's not accurate...IQ is accepted worldwide as a valid measure of intelligence. Accepted by governments, military, industry and schools world wide.

Race differences in average IQ are largely genetic

"Neither the existence nor the size of race differences in IQ are a matter of dispute, only their cause," write the authors. The Black-White difference has been found consistently from the time of the massive World War I Army testing of 90 years ago to a massive study of over 6 million corporate, military, and higher-education test-takers in 2001.

"Race differences show up by 3 years of age, even after matching on maternal education and other variables," said Rushton. "Therefore they cannot be due to poor education since this has not yet begun to exert an effect. That's why Jensen and I looked at the genetic hypothesis in detail. We examined 10 categories of evidence."

    The Worldwide Pattern of IQ Scores. 
East Asians average higher on IQ tests than Whites, both in the U. S. and in Asia, even though IQ tests were developed for use in the Euro-American culture. Around the world, the average IQ for East Asians centers around 106; for Whites, about 100; and for Blacks about 85 in the U.S. and 70 in sub-Saharan Africa.

    Race Differences are Most Pronounced on Tests that Best Measure the General Intelligence Factor (g). 
Black-White differences, for example, are larger on the Backward Digit Span test than on the less g loaded Forward Digit Span test.

    The Gene-Environment Architecture of IQ is the Same in all Races, and Race Differences are Most Pronounced on More Heritable Abilities. Studies of Black, White, and East Asian twins, for example, show the heritability of IQ is 50% or higher in all races.

    Brain Size Differences. 
Studies using magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) find a correlation of brain size with IQ of about 0.40. Larger brains contain more neurons and synapses and process information faster. Race differences in brain size are present at birth. By adulthood, East Asians average 1 cubic inch more cranial capacity than Whites who average 5 cubic inches more than Blacks.

    Trans-Racial Adoption Studies. 
Race differences in IQ remain following adoption by White middle class parents. East Asians grow to average higher IQs than Whites while Blacks score lower. The Minnesota Trans-Racial Adoption Study followed children to age 17 and found race differences were even greater than at age 7: White children, 106; Mixed-Race children, 99; and Black children, 89.

    Racial Admixture Studies. 

Black children with lighter skin, for example, average higher IQ scores. In South Africa, the IQ of the mixed-race "Colored" population averages 85, intermediate to the African 70 and White 100.

    IQ Scores of Blacks and Whites Regress toward the Averages of Their Race. 

Parents pass on only some exceptional genes to offspring so parents with very high IQs tend to have more average children. Black and White children with parents of IQ 115 move to different averages--Blacks toward 85 and Whites to 100.

    Race Differences in Other "Life-History" Traits. 

East Asians and Blacks consistently fall at two ends of a continuum with Whites intermediate on 60 measures of maturation, personality, reproduction, and social organization. For example, Black children sit, crawl, walk, and put on their clothes earlier than Whites or East Asians.

    Race Differences and the Out-of-Africa theory of Human Origins.

 East Asian-White-Black differences fit the theory that modern humans arose in Africa about 100,000 years ago and expanded northward. During prolonged winters there was evolutionary selection for higher IQ created by problems of raising children, gathering and storing food, gaining shelter, and making clothes.

    Do Culture-Only Theories Explain the Data? 

Culture-only theories do not explain the highly consistent pattern of race differences in IQ, especially the East Asian data. No interventions such as ending segregation, introducing school busing, or "Head Start" programs have reduced the gaps as culture-only theory would predict.





			
				asclepis said:
			
		

> You forget all the Black inventions stolen by caucasoids.


Lin?
Proof?

You must have inadvertently forgotten to include the link so you could prove your assertion. An oversight, no doubt. I know you'll post it in your next post...LMAO..Right?



			
				asclepis said:
			
		

> Even so there are not many inventions caucasoids have come up with without help from African civilizations.



LMAO...List them?
Links?
Proof?


List (in your opinion) the 10 best/most influential negro inventors? Let's see what you can come up with.


EDIT.. I just saw how long the post is...Look, you don't have to read it...Just go ahead and say it's not true and they're all racists and the data is flawed....


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 11, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You forget all the Black inventions stolen by caucasoids.  Even so there are not many inventions caucasoids have come up with without help from African civilizations.
> ...




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWOyM9Axn-w] Kenyan airplane manufacturer.[/ame]


----------



## Meathead (Jun 11, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You're setting yourself up for some mind-numbing shit. Play with him for a while, but it does get tedious - be warned.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> asclepis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesnt matter who accepts it.  People accepted the world was flat for a long time as well. The point is that it was made up by people that believed in eugenics which you did your best to avoid.  You are trying way too hard to convince me but good try.  Let me know when you come up with a test that can actually measure how intelligent someone is. 

List the inventions that white people came up with they didnt steal from another culture and primarily African cultures.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 11, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Thanks, I know. 
Seen it before.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

Whites are genectically inferior due to inbreeding. To this day they wont stop doing it.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 11, 2014)

I've been to Dakar.  What an awful place.  I've never seen such a dirty, filthy, poverty-ridden place in my life.  I was in the Navy at the time and we pulled into there for a brief stay.  It was so bad that after the first day there none of the other sailors would leave the ship.  We had a picnic at the American Ambassador's house, and swam in his pool.  Except for that, our time there was a complete bust.  Don't know if the rest of Africa is like this place or not but if it is, they need to bulldoze it all down and start over.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Doesnt matter who accepts it.



So the entire world is wrong and you are correct? Ok..That's plausible.




Asclepias said:


> People accepted the world was flat for a long time as well.



..and when they were proven wrong they accepted reality and moved on.



Asclepias said:


> The point is that it was made up by people that believed in eugenics which you did your best to avoid.



selective breeding works. Ask any farmer, rancher, animal breeder or horticulturalist.



Asclepias said:


> You are trying way to hard to convince me but good try.  Let me know when you come up with a test that can actually measure how intelligent someone is.



There are several already. They're called IQ tests. Proven valid worldwide. 
I think you know that and are trying to dodge. Could it be because you don't like the truth about negro IQ results?

Oh...by the way...Got that list of inventions that white people "stole" from negroes?

Got that top ten list of negro inventors?

LMAO..I didn't think you could do it. I understand, though. There isn't much to choose from. 

You aren't dodging, are you?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Doesnt matter who accepts it.
> ...



The entire world doesn't accept it. Only your entire world does.  Also as I pointed out the entire world thought the earth was flat too. You too will see you are wrong. Will you accept it and move on?

Ranchers, farmers, etc don't breed with inferior stock and pretend its superior. Ask them. Eugenicists have been proven wrong by the simple fact that European DNA is substandard.

You keep saying they are proven. Just give me one that can distinguish that I have a headache and got an answer wrong because of that.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 11, 2014)

Steinlight said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Strange, you call it bullshit yet failed to point to even one item to disprove it....bullshit..yeah your reply is.
Btw, where is any mention of "hand-outs" mentioned, except for you??


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 11, 2014)

I'll 





reconmark said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...




You claimed poverty causes crime, I dispelled that notion. Blacks are more prone to crime. As for white corruption causing Detroit to be a shithole today, lol.

When are you chimps going to take responsibility for your own actions. It ain't Kwame Kilpatrick's fault, or Coleman Young's fault, or the corrupt majority black city council's fault. It be those crackas fault from the 1930s lol.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 11, 2014)

GHook93 said:


> When one wants to point to racial inferiority of Africans, they usually start with the fact the there has never been an advancing society in black African. However, no too long ago the same was stated about India. Yet India has changed dramatically. India used to be a backwards country where violence ran rabid, their economy was stuck light-years behind the rest of the word, famine was a normal occurrence and they never took any steps forward.
> 
> They still have troubles with poverty, but they have a rapidly growing advanced society. They are emerging as a world economic player. They are producing more scientist annually then any other country. Their citizens go to the West, excel in school and end up in technical high paying jobs. Indian are now stereotyped as very smart people.
> 
> ...



Does no one want to consider India in the argument for African inferiority. Indians are an ancient people. It has traditionally been a violent country and backwater Asian nation. They still have poverty issues, but they are emerging. They produce more scientist and engineers per year than any other country. 

Like Africa they never had an emerged from the bottom. However, over the last few decades that has changed rapidly. A few decades ago Indians were characterized with low intelligence. Today is the exact opposite. They are considered right there at the top!


----------



## reconmark (Jun 11, 2014)

Steinlight said:


> I'll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your first stupid attempt at logic was to infer that I stated that poverty caused crime. Your second stupid attempt at logic was to intimate that there is no causation between crime and poverty. Your third stupid attempt at logic was to infer that corruption started in Detroit with Coleman Young and Kwame Kilpatrick while attempting to ignore the originators of city corruption (that's really stupid).

Blacks are more prone to crime...I don't debate fallacies, if believing this helps you look down your nose at Black People so be it.

Who and what would be your definition as to label of "chimp?"..and that applies to me how?

See how really stupid you are, you throw a supposed insult and have no idea as to the identity of the intended target...really typical.

Btw...you never clarified who was asking for hand outs..who are they or is it more empty rhetoric on your part?


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 11, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > I'll
> ...



Geez, calm down, boy. There is no debating it, blacks have lower IQs, Blacks are more prone to crime. These together help create corrupt, backwards, and failing societies wherever blacks are the majority and have political control. South Africa, Detroit, Zimbabwe are but some examples.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 11, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > I'll
> ...


You did, you said poverty was responsible for crime in black areas. Race is a stronger factor in determining crime in an area, the statistics I linked show this, do these links.

Race and Crime in America | Ron Unz ? Writings and Perspectives

And no one said corruption started with the chimp mayors. What I was clearly saying is to blame corruption from 60 years ago(when the city was functioning and thriving unlike today) is absurd. The black government of Detroit is far more inept, for more corrupt, and they hold all the blame for their ineptness and corruptness, not the white devils. 

LOL at "to intimate". Stop using big words like you know what they mean, boy. No one ever said there was no correlation. Race is just a much stronger correlate than poverty.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

Steinlight said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...



Except all you are doing is citing what you have been told. You white cave apes are violent, inbred, and actually are stupid enough to think that your IQ test can measure intellect. It doesnt. It only measures assimilation. Your genetics prove you are a failing race and you need to interbreed to save yourselves. Your women either already know this or sense it unconsciously.  Thats why they are flocking to black men and every other race of men besides white men.


----------



## Toro (Jun 11, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> longly said:
> 
> 
> > I think their biggest problem is not intelligence but culture.  If they could eliminate or reduce the epidemic level of corruption that infects almost all of black Africa a huge impediment to progress would be removed.
> ...



Weren't you the one who thought Obama set the price of stamps?


----------



## reconmark (Jun 11, 2014)

Steinlight said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...



I see, you can't disprove what I posted so you fall back on the topics you most like to parrot..lol.

How does it feel to be a failure at addressing an issue you jumped into.

Btw the term "boy" really falls flat, calling me names don't rile me.

So you have hoped that "chimp" and "boy" would offend me, it dosen't, you simply fail to recognize your betters.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 11, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



LOL at narcissistic ******* being my betters. And it obviously riles you. Look at the frenzy your being worked up into.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

Steinlight said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...



Escalating your your insults only proves recon was right.  You are amusing though and easy to see through. Face it. Every Black person is your better.  You are just another enraged cave simian let lose on a message board.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 11, 2014)

Steinlight said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...



Lol.."boy" again..."chimp" again. What makes people like you so mad is that in this country that was started and for centuries gave you an unearned and undeserved advantage, you are still failures as a segment of men and a segment of the White race.

See, you can call me names all you want, that dosen't take away the fact that I make excellent money, have a first rate education, live in a wealthy integrated suburb and my children attend a school system that is ranked nationally in the top 10%. So you see, I'm the guy that tells you I want a hand wax when my car comes out and my kids will be telling your kids the same thing.

So I'm sure many people like you may be calling me names under their breath, but what can I say; envy breeds resentment.

*The school has been recognized by Newsweek magazine as being in the top 6% of U.S. public high schools.*
West Bloomfield High School - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Now on to your further stupid attempts at logic.
I posted a video that chronicled a long history of political corruption in the city of Detroit.
Your knee jerk reaction based on your ignorance was to immediately dismiss the criminal acts that preceded Young and Kilpatrick and call out the Black Mayors.

That's typical for people like you,with the inability to be honest when the truth hurts.

You stated that I said poverty was responsible for crime in Black areas, on that statement by you alone, I'm calling you a gutless lying sissy.
So show me wrong and post where I made such a claim?

Really, when will you show due respect to your betters?


----------



## reconmark (Jun 11, 2014)

Steinlight said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...



Yeah, you are coming unhinged, you must work in some service sector. "******"...lol again when someone socioeconomically beneath me and frankly morally beneath me calls me names, this is the effect:


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 11, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


LOL at internet ******* with their vivid imaginations. You can put a couple sentences together. Congratulations. That puts you above 90% of your racial brethren. Don't push it too far with the stories though. 

There is nothing to left to prove, you are smelly, ugly, stupid and criminal prone and human beings don't want to live around you. The stats on your race's criminality and low intelligence on average are abundant on this thread, and the internet, for anyone curious enough to look. Or for those that have the common sense to discern these things from everyday life.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

We know that white people are genetically problematic. Science has already admitted that. Why do they like engaging in sex with animals?  Only white people do stuff like this.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31AWe-FN7CA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31AWe-FN7CA[/ame]


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is the main reason for the inferior genetics. During the ice age white people were cut off from the rest of the world.  They had to inbreed in order to survive.  Once the ice age was over they had developed into people that instinctually needed to take other peoples resources because they lacked their own.


----------



## Huey (Jun 11, 2014)

They need to kick all those foreigners out,whether they are white or yellow. But they have guns and Africans dont. Thats how those people have been getting over.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 11, 2014)

Steinlight said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...



Look how low you have fallen. A failure as a man and a human, reduced to calling names at people that have ascended above you in this country.

It's no story, I have lived in Bloomfields for over 15 years. It's integrated, wealthy, clean and quiet, my children are very successful students and will attend the best colleges in this country.

I will still teach them not to look down their noses at people like you.

You have abandoned any pretense at debating the topic and resorted to what people like you know best.

Senseless, ignorant rage:


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 11, 2014)

Debate, lol at debating stats. Dumb ****** doesn't understand what debate is


----------



## rdean (Jun 11, 2014)

"IF" blacks are equal?

"IF"?

When right wingers start off that way, it never ends well.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

Steinlight said:


> Debate, lol at debating stats. Dumb ****** doesn't understand what debate is



Cave simians.  What can you do with them? SMH.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 11, 2014)

In Brentwood CA just saw some of Obama's sons get arrested lol. Seriously what are trayvons in wife beats doing in my neighborhood lol


----------



## reconmark (Jun 11, 2014)

Steinlight said:


> Debate, lol at debating stats. Dumb ****** doesn't understand what debate is



In other words, someone you would like to believe is less intelligent than you, has reduced you to a sniveling ,irrational, name caller.

Does it make you more upset that I am your better or that your children will be working for mine?
Don't worry, I don't teach them to hate. Your children will be treated as respectfully as any other employee.

You have lost , pick up your toys and leave the play ground.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

Damn Stein.  You just got your ass served something fierce.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Damn Stein.  You just got your ass served something fierce.



He'll come back and call you a ****** and chimp. In his mind, or lack thereof, that trumps everything else.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 11, 2014)

No. ****** is an apt term to describe you. All empty rhetoric, fantasy and no arguments, cept blame white for detroit cause of some corruption 50 years ago. Your genetic waste material with an ego and an abomination to the notion of a civilized society


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

Steinlight said:


> No. ****** is an apt term to describe you. All empty rhetoric, fantasy and no arguments, cept blame white for detroit cause of some corruption 50 years ago. Your genetic waste material with an ego and an abomination to the notion of a civilized society



You wouldn't exist without our genetics. As it is your inability to produce melanin renders you a mistake of nature.  Dont forget that.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Damn Stein.  You just got your ass served something fierce.
> ...



Its fun to see him devolve right before your eyes.  The first time he did it with me provided hours of entertainment.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 11, 2014)

Steinlight said:


> No. ****** is an apt term to describe you. All empty rhetoric, fantasy and no arguments, cept blame white for detroit cause of some corruption 50 years ago. Your genetic waste material with an ego and an abomination to the notion of a civilized society



First master the usage of "you're" and "your."
That's elementary level material and you have yet to grasp it..lol.
The rest is recirculated clap trap from Stupid Front.
Why are you still on the play ground...?

How far you have fallen...no better yet; finally you are in the socioeconomic position you are made for.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 11, 2014)

When all other attempts at debate have failed, resort to:





"YOU ******,CHIMP...WWWWAAAAAAA!!!!!!"


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 11, 2014)

L





reconmark said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > No. ****** is an apt term to describe you. All empty rhetoric, fantasy and no arguments, cept blame white for detroit cause of some corruption 50 years ago. Your genetic waste material with an ego and an abomination to the notion of a civilized society
> ...


This is some more of that empty rhetoric and typical deflection by your average ******. As though a typo while I type from a phone has any bearing on the topic. no response to black crime stats or iq, just more egotistical rambling about life of his that simply doesn't exist. You are looking like more of a ****** by every post


----------



## reconmark (Jun 11, 2014)

Steinlight said:


> L
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"WWWWAAAAAAA......I got my assed creamed by this guy and ******, chimp didn't work. WWWAAAAA!!!!!!"

"When I lost the debate I I fell back on the i.q. and crime stats and it didn't work. WWWAAAAAA!!!!"

Really, you have been totally emasculated, I'll have to refer to you as the "eunuch" from now on...lol.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 11, 2014)

Uh oh, he brought out the proverbial muh Dick argument when all else failed. That didn't take long. Who didn't see that one coming? Lol Sheeit


----------



## reconmark (Jun 11, 2014)

Steinlight said:


> Uh oh, he brought out the proverbial muh Dick argument when all else failed. That didn't take long. Who didn't see that one coming? Lol Sheeit




The Eunuch speaks:
"WWWAAAAAA....I brought up the Black people and genitals cliche and THAT didn't work.WWWWAAAAAA!!!!!"

I have very rarely received such belligerence from those beneath me.
Does it hurt so much that your skin color no longer entitles you to privileges you could never earn on your own????...hahaha!!!!


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol more muh Dick and in a rage admitting white privilege doesn't exist. Calm down before you go trayvon on us you could hurt yourself lol


----------



## reconmark (Jun 11, 2014)

Steinlight said:


> Lol more muh Dick and in a rage admitting white privilege doesn't exist. Calm down before you go trayvon on us you could hurt yourself lol


 


Does it hurt when you depend on people like me for tips???
Does it hurt that I have ascended in this country above you, that my children will leave yours behind?

Does it make you feel inadequate that you can't provide for yours the way I do for mine?

Don't worry, you aren't alone.

There's more losers like you, here, take a look.

Here's the world you can dream of and realize will never come to fruition..hahahaha.

Stormfront - White Nationalist Community


Here's a joke for you.

Question:
What makes steinlight aka the eunuch more envious than a successful Black man?

Answer:
Nothing!!!!

Go head bang your key board and start calling me ******* and chimps.

It may make you feel better.......NOT!!!!!!!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 11, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > No. ****** is an apt term to describe you. All empty rhetoric, fantasy and no arguments, cept blame white for detroit cause of some corruption 50 years ago. Your genetic waste material with an ego and an abomination to the notion of a civilized society
> ...


----------



## reconmark (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey Eunuch, here's your children's future!!!!!


----------



## reconmark (Jun 11, 2014)

http://i.usatoday.net/news/_photos/2011/09/19/Black-white-marriages-on-the-rise-GMD9A0J-x-large.jpg

"Hey Eunuch open up, we want to say helleo!!"


----------



## reconmark (Jun 11, 2014)

Done for the night.
Hey Eunuch, I'll be back later, give you time to think of something more imaginative than *******, chimps, and your loss of masculinity on an internet message board.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 11, 2014)

rdean said:


> "IF" blacks are equal?
> 
> "IF"?
> 
> When right wingers start off that way, it never ends well.



The board notes you evaded the issue.  Fact is the evidence is overwhelming that blacks are mentally inferior.   For instance why do blacks always come in last in all standardized tests?  Don't tell me the tests are culturally biased towards whites unless you can explain why asians do so well on the same tests.  THINK


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2014)

Damn 1 in every 6 white people have sex with animals?

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTPxEGKt4A0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTPxEGKt4A0[/ame]


----------



## reconmark (Jun 12, 2014)

> Quote: Originally Posted by reconmark
> Your second stupid attempt at logic was to intimate that there is no causation between crime and poverty.



*Quote: Originally Posted by Steinlight
LOL at "to intimate". Stop using big words like you know what they mean, boy. *

Please stop trying to correct folk who have a better understanding of the English language than you do.
You should realize that people that are more intelligent and educated than you, will use the English language in a manner that confuses you.

You simply should have scratched your head in idiotic befuddlement and left the issue alone; instead, like a caveman attempting to perform surgery, you stuck your foot in your big mouth. 

verb

    To intimate is defined as to suggest something without being direct.

    An example of to intimate is to hint that your friend may be having a baby soon.


With practice you may be able to mimic my use of the word and appear to be somewhat more intelligent than you really are.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 12, 2014)

LOL, he had to look it up in the dictionary to make sure it was a real word. And then posted the definition.hahahah


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Of course you don't have any LINKS to support those lies, do you? LMAO...

You don't have any links to support these lies you told, either, do you? LMAO...



Asclepias said:


> You forget all the Black inventions stolen by caucasoids.



Specifically WHICH "inventions"? List them "all". No list, no link = you're lying.



Asclepias said:


> Even so there are not many inventions caucasoids have come up with without help from African civilizations.



Yet you can't list a single one.
No link = You're a liar. Simple as that.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



LMAO...Got any links proving..ANY of that? LMAO...
I understand your revulsion at negro women, though and don't blame you one bit. They do tend to be nasty, loud and dumb....and you can have all the white trash women you want. 
Good white women don't believe in bestiality anyway. You'll only get the rejects and misfits.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Here is the main reason for the inferior genetics. During the ice age white people were cut off from the rest of the world.  They had to inbreed in order to survive.  Once the ice age was over they had developed into people that instinctually needed to take other peoples resources because they lacked their own.



hahahahaha..
Link? 
Source?
Proof?

I was just kidding.. I know you don't have any and there aren't any. 
You just say anything that comes into your head and pretend it's factual. Comical. Typical negro behavior.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> You wouldn't exist without our genetics. As it is your inability to produce melanin renders you a mistake of nature.  Dont forget that.



Link? 
Proof?
Source?

Just kidding. 

I know you don't have one, there isn't one and you wouldn't know about it if there was... just making up lies to agitate ....again...


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Steinlight said:


> no response to black crime stats or iq, just more egotistical rambling



It makes me think they're desperately avoiding a discussion of crime stats and IQ on purpose.

I wonder why they would want to dodge those topics?


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Damn 1 in every 6 white people have sex with animals?



LMAO..you use youtube as a "source" for determining that 1 in 6 white people...etc...blah..blah..? 

Whatever...were you able to come up with any links to prove this or are you lying?



Asclepias said:


> You forget all the Black inventions stolen by caucasoids.



How about this one?
Got a link or are you lying?



Asclepias said:


> Even so there are not many inventions caucasoids have come up with without help from African civilizations.




Can you list for me the top 10 negro inventors/inventions?


----------



## reconmark (Jun 12, 2014)

Steinlight said:


> LOL, he had to look it up in the dictionary to make sure it was a real word. And then posted the definition.hahahah



To the eunuch:

Once again your inferior intellect exposes itself...hahahaha.

If I did not know the definition and proper usage of a particular word, what is the chance that out of thousands of words, I not only chose the proper word but had to inform you of it's proper context ??

The definition was posted so that future idiots such as yourself wouldn't look quite as stupid..


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Steinlight said:


> LOL, he had to look it up in the dictionary to make sure it was a real word. And then posted the definition.hahahah



You are the one that got it wrong.  Looks to me like he was teaching you the correct definition. You should be thankful your betters took time out to enlighten you.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



I dont need a link.  Its called thinking for yourself but I'm sure other people have posted on the internet.  Google it and see.  All you have to do is post a test that can determine my state of mind and correctly assess my score based on that state. I also need you to show their work proving it can be done.  Can you name even 1?

Its a well known fact caucasoids stole inventions from Black people and registered them as their own. Only a fool would think that whites passing laws against literacy would let Black inventors file their patents. That would kill the myth that Blacks were dumb animals.  However, like I said please show me one invention besides beastiality that whites came up with not based ont the Black African inventions of Math, writing, religions, etc.  This should be fun so bring your A game.


----------



## GreenBean (Jun 12, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Look at that low standard of living.
> ...



It's Lagos, Nigeria.  Picture is from an article in the New Yorker entitled :
A SAFER WATERFRONT IN LAGOS, IF YOU CAN AFFORD IT



> ....what about the tens of thousands of people who live in houses on stilts and move around in boats in Makoko, a Lagos slum that rests on the water and that is often under threat of demolition?



Trying to blame the conditions that the majority of Africans live under on genetics - claiming they are inferior because blacks are inferior in general is a pretty lame preposition.  There are a maze of variables such as cultural and socio-economic factors that come into play and your argument can never be proven .


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...



I dont need a link. You need one to convince me that IQ test are more than just assimilation tests.

I love Black women. Married to one now.  What made you think any different?  I just pointed out your women are abandoning you for Black men and other men of color.  Must sting dont it?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You wouldn't exist without our genetics. As it is your inability to produce melanin renders you a mistake of nature.  Dont forget that.
> ...



You dont need a link for common knowledge.  All people were Black Africans at one point in their genetic tree.  White people just lost their ability to produce melanin. Dont you know anything at all?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Damn 1 in every 6 white people have sex with animals?
> ...



No I used you tube to show proof that white people like having sex with animals.  I could use this in a court of law to prove my case.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Its a well known fact caucasoids stole inventions from Black people and registered them as their own.



Prove it.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> I dont need a link......



LMAO..and there you have it. Too funny!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 12, 2014)

Steinlight said:


> LOL, he had to look it up in the dictionary to make sure it was a real word. And then posted the definition.hahahah



Why do you illiterate Stormfront parrots consistently follow your every sentence with a "hahaha"?

Are you that easily amused by your own ignorance? 

My guess s that you are just some pimply faced, 20 something, low achiever seeking an identity or purpose.

If you are truly an educated and meaningful contributor to society, why not pick a topic that requires some brain power and show us "chimps" the real depth of your intelligence?

Until you do so, it remains easy to assume that you are equivalent to a "crash dummy".


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> You dont need a link for common knowledge.  All people were Black Africans at one point in their genetic tree.  White people just lost their ability to produce melanin. Dont you know anything at all?



Oh..the "Out of Africa" theory?
That has been disproven.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 12, 2014)

> Good white women don't believe in bestiality anyway. You'll only get the rejects and misfits.



Hahahaha...jokes on you. Keep sending these rejects my way...lol!!!


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's nice.

What about those negro inventors?


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

reconmark said:


> > Good white women don't believe in bestiality anyway. You'll only get the rejects and misfits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Just because they are "pretty" doesn't mean they aren't misfits. You can keep them.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > > Good white women don't believe in bestiality anyway. You'll only get the rejects and misfits.
> ...



We can have all your women without your permission. They flock to us and some even pay us for the pleasure.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You dont need a link for common knowledge.  All people were Black Africans at one point in their genetic tree.  White people just lost their ability to produce melanin. Dont you know anything at all?
> ...



Not the out of Africa theory.  The fact that all mitochondrial DNA has been traced back to a Black African woman.  Dont you know anything?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Dont like the fact whites have sex with animals do you?  What about the Black inventors?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Its a well known fact caucasoids stole inventions from Black people and registered them as their own.
> ...



To who?  I already know this so why would I need to prove anything to myself?


----------



## manifold (Jun 12, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Don't tell me it's due to racism.  All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades.  Fact is blacks are mentally inferior and simply don't produce the scientists and businessmen that create wealth and a high standard of living.  Blacks sing and dance and play sports. True in both america and africa.



You'd think that a person who honestly believes he's superior to blacks would be able to get on in life without rubbing their noses in it. Unless of course he's a total fucking twat.

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Prove it. Link.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The only thing you proved is that you're lying about negro inventors.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > > Good white women don't believe in bestiality anyway. You'll only get the rejects and misfits.
> ...



So name "one" point that would make these women "misfits?"
Otherwise you come off as a loser that will never be considered worthy of these women.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

reconmark said:


> So name "one" point that would make these women "misfits?"



Diluting the gene pool to the detriment of both races.

I think Muhammad Ali spoke very wisely about this subject. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTeudEWOL4w] Ali tells the truth about race.[/ame]




reconmark said:


> Otherwise you come off as a loser that will never be considered worthy of these women.



I see...and you get to decide, of course? 

LMAO..GTFO, boy.


----------



## manifold (Jun 12, 2014)

The idea that miscegenation dilutes a gene pool couldn't possibly be more retarded if trig palin said it.

As if the inbred gene pools of Appalachia are the opposite of diluted.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > So name "one" point that would make these women "misfits?"
> ...



* Yes, it appears you have to laugh in order to keep from crying. These beautiful White women throw their used tissues at you and laugh.

It's happening more and more everyday all over the world. If the only barrier to their choices is your jealousy and envy, oh well.

Sucks to be a loser like you....*


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



I dont have time to baby sit you.  Look it up yourself.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


----------



## reconmark (Jun 12, 2014)

Nope, don't think she gives a damn about your insecurity.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 12, 2014)

> "It's not fair. You girls have never been attracted to me. I don't know why you girls have never been attracted to me, but I will punish you all for it. It's an injustice, a crime, because I don't know what you don't see in me. I'm the perfect guy, and yet you throw yourselves at all these obnoxious men, instead of me, the supreme gentleman."
> "I will punish all of you for it," he says again, and then he laughs.
> 
> "On the day of retribution I will enter the hottest sorority house of UCSB, and I will slaughter every single spoiled stuck up blonde slut I see inside there. All those girls that I've desired so much, they would have all rejected me and looked down upon me as an inferior man if I ever made a sexual advance towards them. While they throw themselves at these obnoxious brutes. I'll take great pleasure in slaughtering all of you. You will finally see that I am in truth the superior one. The true Alpha Male."



Is this your brother or father, are they one in the same?


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Ok...I'll survive.




reconmark said:


> It's happening more and more everyday all over the world. If the only barrier to their choices is your jealousy and envy, oh well.



non responsive, ad hom, speculation, assuming facts that aren't in evidence....in other words you're just making shit up and projecting your own insecurities.



reconmark said:


> Sucks to be a loser like you....



you're projecting your own insecurity again. 

Any comments on the ali video?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Your women love Black men Rotagilla.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



hahahahahahaha...hahahaha..you're lying...That's exactly what I thought.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Your nervous laughter is amusing.  We can tell its nervous laughter because you are trying too hard.  Show me a link where white people did not come from Black Africans. Until then you only show yourself to be ignorant.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Nope, don't think she gives a damn about your insecurity.




So?
Why is important to you?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jun 12, 2014)

Blacks are not equal. At least they aren't according to liberal Democrats. They need special treatment, they can't get a voter ID card, it's too burdensome. They go on a crusade for "affordable housing" and place many minorities in homes they could not afford. The net result was an especially high rate of foreclosure and, in the end, black home-ownership rates lower than before the crusade began.

Blacks aren't equal and won't be as long as they stay on the Democratic plantation.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Your nervous laughter is amusing.  We can tell its nervous laughter because you are trying too hard.  Show me a link where white people did not come from Black Africans. Until then you only show yourself to be ignorant.



The burden of proof is on the one who makes the assertion. You made a claim. Back it up, or you're lying. Are you lying?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The burden of proof is on the one who makes the assertion. You made a claim. Back it up, or you're lying. Are you lying?
> ...


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

manifold said:


> The idea that miscegenation dilutes a gene pool couldn't possibly be more retarded if trig palin said it.
> 
> As if the inbred gene pools of Appalachia are the opposite of diluted.



Are you saying that muhammad ali is "retarded"?

It doesn't seem you watched the video.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Why cant you provide a link proving white people did not descend from Black people? You made the claim so back it up.  We all know why. They forgot to tell you at Stormfront that it is already proven whites came from Black Africans.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, don't think she gives a damn about your insecurity.
> ...



Its only important to you.  You dont want to be bred out but you cant stop it.


----------



## manifold (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > The idea that miscegenation dilutes a gene pool couldn't possibly be more retarded if trig palin said it.
> ...



I'll tell you what is retarded...

Devoting countless hours soapboxing about how blacks are intellectually inferior and then believing you've delivered the coup de grâce when you defend one of your intellectually fraudulent notions with the commentary of a black man.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You're a liar. 
Post #201


Asclepias said:


> All people were Black Africans at one point in their genetic tree. White people just lost their ability to produce melanin. Dont you know anything at all?




You made the claim. Prove it.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



I don't remember saying that?
Are you making things up again?


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

manifold said:


> I'll tell you what is retarded...
> 
> Devoting countless hours soapboxing about how blacks are intellectually inferior



Is that what you think this is about?

ZOOM! hear that? Right over your head.



manifold said:


> and then believing you've delivered the coup de grâce when you defend one of your intellectually fraudulent notions with the commentary of a black man.



huh? "coup de grace"?  I used an example of someone I think is pretty much universally respected to highlight a point I made about genetics. 


umm... FYI, I already knew he was black when I posted the video. I didn't need you to point it out, but thanks!  

Are you saying that ali's position on genetics and heredity is "fraudulent"?


----------



## reconmark (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



*Yeah, I disagree with Ali in this instance, he's as stupid as you are.*


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Who claimed you said it?  I said it bothers you because you possess weak genes. It reminds you of the day you will be the last white person left in your bunker.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



*Rotagilla*
*Diluting the gene pool to the detriment of both races.*





I don't really think she gives a damn about your idea of, "Diluting the gene pool."


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Ok. I disagree with you. So? 

and you botched the whole "quote" function in that post. You make it appear that I said something about "white pride worldwide black wives  etc...etc... blah...blah....

I'm sure it was an honest mistake and you weren't trying to make it appear that I said something that I didn't. 
If this process continues to elude you, though, try the quick reply feature. It might be more suited to your skill level.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Calling me a liar doest help your case.  Produce a link disputing white people descended from black Africans. Are you claiming that DNA is a lie?


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I don't remember asking her.

Making stuff up again. 

If you can't keep up with the discussion to the point of having to bid for attention by making things up, I suggest you excuse yourself as you just don't have the intellect to remain focused.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



This one doesnt either.  She looks happy to know she will be introducing stronger more diverse genes into her lineage.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Produce a link disputing white people descended from black Africans.



Don't try to move the goal posts.

You made the claim 10 or 11 posts back. Support your premise or you're a liar. 

Post #201


Asclepias said:


> All people were Black Africans at one point in their genetic tree. White people just lost their ability to produce melanin. Dont you know anything at all?


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



That's nice.

Still dodging, I see.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Produce a link disputing white people descended from black Africans.
> ...



I guess you cant provide any proof white people are not descended from Black Africans huh?  You show me that with a link then I will see you are worthy of providing a link in return. I dont provide links for inferiors. I only provide them for my peers.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Botched or not...you got the message load and clear.

Btw, don't come off so ignorant next time when the fact of increasing inter racial marriage and relationships are brought up.
It makes you appear to be an amateurish racist.

Maybe this whole topic is beyond your skill and intellectual level.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



We know it bothers you because you claimed that the women were ugly. Then you were humiliated when that was proven wrong and claimed they were just misfits. If it didnt bother you why are you making excuses?


----------



## reconmark (Jun 12, 2014)

Hey maybe one of your children will be so lucky one day....


----------



## reconmark (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 He knew it was b.s. when he typed it. Insecure guys like him always want to claim the woman is ugly.
It helps him deal with the snub.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Typically white simians of low caliber like rotagil have a hard time formulating a coherent position.  He doesn't even know he came from Black people so you have to excuse his ignorance.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Botched or not...you got the message load and clear.



Yes..it was very revealing. As usual.



reconmark said:


> Btw, don't come off so ignorant next time when the fact of increasing inter racial marriage and relationships are brought up.



I never denied they were occurring. Don't take a condescending tone with me, boy. You're way out of your league.




reconmark said:


> It makes you appear to be an amateurish racist.



yeah..yeah...."racist"...we know...










			
				reconmark said:
			
		

> Maybe this whole topic is beyond your skill and intellectual level.



No..It clearly isn't. I've forced you and asclepias to scramble for cover every time.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 12, 2014)

Guess Rotaloser will soon embark on a killing spree..lol!



*"It's not fair. You girls have never been attracted to me. I don't know why you girls have never been attracted to me, but I will punish you all for it. It's an injustice, a crime, because I don't know what you don't see in me. I'm the perfect guy, and yet you throw yourselves at all these obnoxious men, instead of me, the supreme gentleman."
"I will punish all of you for it," he says again, and then he laughs.

"On the day of retribution I will enter the hottest sorority house of UCSB, and I will slaughter every single spoiled stuck up blonde slut I see inside there. All those girls that I've desired so much, they would have all rejected me and looked down upon me as an inferior man if I ever made a sexual advance towards them. While they throw themselves at these obnoxious brutes. I'll take great pleasure in slaughtering all of you. You will finally see that I am in truth the superior one. The true Alpha Male."*


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I never said the word. You're lying.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



I never said that. You're a liar.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> He doesn't even know he came from Black people....


...and we're right back where we started before all your diversions and distractions....


Link?
Proof?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Botched or not...you got the message load and clear.
> ...



This isnt a war video game you violent cave simians like to use for practice. You are merely being educating by your betters.  You couldnt make a child scramble for cover so the very idea is risible.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



OK.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Botched or not...you got the message load and clear.
> ...



*The only scrambling I have down is catching myself from falling out of my chair laughing at your jealousy and insecurity manifest itself...*


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > He doesn't even know he came from Black people....
> ...



Move from being my inferior and I will.  You can do that by providing a link that proves white people did not come from Black people.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



yeah...yeah...you keep trying to change the subject...

Got that list of great negro inventors yet?

How about a link to those claims you made about negroes inventing everything and white people stealing them?


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Post #201



			
				asclepias said:
			
		

> All people were Black Africans at one point in their genetic tree. White people just lost their ability to produce melanin. Dont you know anything at all?



You made the claim. You prove it.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Sorry boy.  Prove you are not inferior and we can start using links.  You have a lot of proving to do before I waste my time giving you anything. The very idea is beneath me.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 12, 2014)

Hey Rotaloser,
here's the present and future.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Exhibit A:
Why do you think whites are interbreeding so much with Blacks now as well as in the past?


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well, don't lie and you won't get called on it.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 12, 2014)

Hey Rotaloser,
Real White men know how to handle their business too.
Something you will never be worthy of.
















Gawd!!!!...what a loser you are...


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Hey Rotaloser,
> here's the present and future.




That's nice.


Got any of those links you need to prove you aren't a liar, or will you be posting some more photos and hope no one remembers your lies?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



You need to prove I lied  before you can claim you called anything.  Where is your proof?  I demand to see it. If you cant provide it you are the one caught in a lie. Everyone reading this thread can see it boy.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Rotaloser,
> ...




LOL!!!...did she dilute the gene pool too???


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Got that link yet?


waitaminute!
LMAO..When I clicked on the "quote" feature, it shows where you got that photo..It's called "shegotyourboyfriend"..LMAO..is that some gay porn site you're referencing?   
LMAO... 

shegotyourboyfriend???  a gay negro telling me about how all the white women want him...that's rich!


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



I have no idea who she is nor her boyfriend and ...really..who cares?..What are they? some kind of "celebrities" or something?

Of course, we all know how stable and sensible "celebrities" are..Everyone should look to them as role models..LMFAO...too funny..


----------



## reconmark (Jun 12, 2014)

You never said what your daughter's name is????....come on??


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

reconmark said:


> You never said what your daughter's name is????....come on??



What? Who are you talking to?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



It could be from a gay porn site.  Go to Google images and look up the photo. Thats where I got from.  All you have to do is search on "white women for black men". There are a ton of them. Dont you know how to use the internet?


----------



## reconmark (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



LMAO!!!!!...trying to ignore the "non-celebrity" inter racial couples.
Sorry the gene pool is full of these:


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> It could be from a gay porn site.  Go to Google images and look it up the photo. Thats where I got from.  All you have to do is search on "white women for black men". There are a ton of them. Dont you know how to use the internet?



Oh it _could_ be, huh?

LMAO..Right..you just stumbled across it by accident. You aren't surfing gay porn sites..LMAO...

Say, pretty boy      ,     do you have those links yet?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rototiller your gene pool needs us Black people. Subconsciously you know this.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > It could be from a gay porn site.  Go to Google images and look it up the photo. Thats where I got from.  All you have to do is search on "white women for black men". There are a ton of them. Dont you know how to use the internet?
> ...



I could be gay too.  That doesnt change how your genes are inferior.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 12, 2014)

So Rotaloser,

Guys like you have tried for over 100 years to stop Black men from sleeping and having sex with White women.

Your most extreme methods have failed, ( lynching, burnings, castrations, et.) why do White women want us so badly?

Do they instinctively know that their lineage will be strengthened with the introduction of Black genes?
Do they find us more sexy?
Do they find us more masculine?
Do they observe us becoming more and more successful despite attempts to marginalize us?

What makes guys like you go on killing sprees because beautiful White women snub you?


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rototiller your gene pool needs us Black people. Subconsciously you know this.



That's nice...Did those come from your gay porn site, too?

It seems you can find lots of gay porn to amuse yourself, but you can't produce one single link to back up all those lies you've told in this thread.

Is your boyfriend white, sweetie? I'll bet he is....LMAO....

I'm done with you, pretty boy.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> I could be gay too.


 I don't think there's any question, at this point.




Asclepias said:


> That doesnt change how your genes are inferior.



You'll now post a link proving that, correct? 

I was kidding.. I know you can't.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

reconmark said:


> So Rotaloser,
> 
> Guys like you have tried for over 100 years to stop Black men from sleeping and having sex with White women.
> 
> ...



You have a very active imagination.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rototiller your gene pool needs us Black people. Subconsciously you know this.
> ...



Are you too ignorant to know the heterosexual does not = gay.  How can they be gay if they are of the opposite sex? 

You dumb white racists are funny as hell.

Why do you think white men constitute the largest percentage of customers for black hookers?

Why do you think white women from Europe and the US travel to Jamaica to have sex with Black men?

Face it rototiller. Everyone knows whites are dying out due to inferior genetics.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > So Rotaloser,
> ...



You don't which is typically a sign of being a dullard.  Imagination is the hallmark of intelligence.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > So Rotaloser,
> ...



And you have no imagination, maybe that's why White women are laughing at you.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 12, 2014)

This guy is starting to get boring maybe we should request a fresh racist to make fun of.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Are you too ignorant to know the heterosexual does not = gay.  How can they be gay if they are of the opposite sex?



Stop it...You know you got caught using a gay porn site..the picture of the couple was titled
"she got your boyfriend"...LMAO...pretty boy..




Asclepias said:


> You dumb white racists are funny as hell.


 Gay negroes pretending to be manly are too. Do carry on.



Asclepias said:


> Why do you think white men constitute the largest percentage of customers for black hookers?


They are? I don't suppose you can prove that with any kind of valid link...can you? 



Asclepias said:


> Why do you think white women from Europe and the US
> travel to Jamaica to have sex with Black men?



Link? 

...Wait....there aren't any black men in europe or the u.s. for them to have sex with?  



Asclepias said:


> Face it rototiller. Everyone knows whites are dying out due to inferior genetics.


Link?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I could be gay too.
> ...



Actually I will post this link because it will make you more enraged. 

Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds | Fox News


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 12, 2014)

reconmark said:


> This guy is starting to get boring maybe we should request a fresh racist to make fun of.



At this point he is floundering around like a fish out of water.  I think he has learned not to engage his betters.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

reconmark said:


> And you have no imagination, maybe that's why White women are laughing at you.



They are? Do you have their names?
Where are they? How many? Every single one of them simultaneously or is it like the wave in a stadium? They start on the east coast and they all laugh in sequence until it reaches the west coast..Something like that?..
I think you're making things up again.

I'd like to see a link to that? Got one?


----------



## reconmark (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotaloser's ass is thrashed thoroughly.

No further need to kick a dead corpse.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 12, 2014)

I see the white-hating racists have deliberately side-tracked this thread into a discussion on miscegenation.

They don't want to talk about the monumental failures of africa because they know it's due to the mental inferiority of blacks.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 12, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> I see the white-hating racists have deliberately side-tracked this thread into a discussion on miscegenation.



Discussion on miscegenation?
They aren't discussing anything. 
They make outrageous claims they can't back up and then they tag team to start posting pictures hoping to agitate and distract from their previous lies.... LMAO..and claim they "won" the debate.




ShootSpeeders said:


> They don't want to talk about the monumental failures of africa because they know it's due to the mental inferiority of blacks.



That's exactly why they are so desperate to keep changing the subject.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 12, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > I see the white-hating racists have deliberately side-tracked this thread into a discussion on miscegenation.
> ...


What did you expect, really?! The mind-numbing tedium is inevitable.


----------



## Huey (Jun 15, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...


 Tibet,China's people are still living in tents talk about inferior.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 15, 2014)

Huey said:


> [
> Tibet,China's people are still living in tents talk about inferior.



Perhaps they are - just like america has 40 million blacks that are obviously inferior. Any large country is gonna have inferior groups.


----------



## TheJedi (Jun 17, 2014)

Because every other developed country in the world has exploited it's land and it's people from slave trade to strip mining to poaching. They cut deals with warlords for blood diamonds, gold, silver, uranium, ect., funding their bloody tribal wars and promoting ethnic cleansing.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 18, 2014)

TheJedi said:


> Because every other developed country in the world has exploited it's land and it's people from slave trade to strip mining to poaching. They cut deals with warlords for blood diamonds, gold, silver, uranium, ect., funding their bloody tribal wars and promoting ethnic cleansing.



Which proves they aren't the "smartest" race on the planet.

They have always had access to the same technology the rest of the world has. 
Inability to comprehend how to use basic practices of civilization (basic hygiene, medicine, clean water, electricity, crop rotation, etc....) is why they remain backwards.

No other continent in the world has received as much aid as africa...it barely has any effect.

They still practice slavery and they burn witches...in the 21st century...


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So if the study is true and if you compare blacks to whites, latinos and Asians you could easily see the study has merit. However, if you are willing to take the study as truthful that black are genetically stronger than the other races, you can't dismiss the studies that black are genetically less intelligent than their white, Asian and even Hispanic counter-part. I think white are also genetically prone to violence, but I think blacks are more genetically prone to violence.

If you want to state a study that finds blacks genetically physically superior, then you have to put merit in the studies that find them genetically less intelligent and more prone to violence.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 18, 2014)

GHook93 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Actually your point really has no scientific merit because you are trying to compare apples and oranges.

Also there is no one test to measure the range of intelligence, physical strength or the over all strength of genes.

Just because some Black runners in Africa are masters at distant running does that mean some Black Englishman is also a master at distance running?


----------



## briget (Jun 18, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Africa is also one of the harshest continents on earth to live in in terms of climate, famine, disease, and parasites for both human and livestock.  Energy that could be spent on development is spent on survival.



It's like that because an African black man, described as "the serpent" in Genesis 3,  left his habitation, and went into the Garden of Eden to seduce white Eve. He succeeded in seducing her, and as the result God said to him in Genesis 3:14,

"Because thou hast done this, thou art cursed above all cattle, and above every beast of the field; upon thy belly shalt thou go, and dust shalt thou eat all the days of thy life."


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 18, 2014)

GHook93 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Simple reading comprehension would do you a world of good. The study found genetic defects in Europeans that have been mostly weeded out Africans. To my knowledge there is no gene that has been identified for human intelligence. Your post is full of irrational logic loops since there is no identified intelligence gene there has been zero valid studies regarding it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jun 18, 2014)

Most blacks will never be equal until they stop being victims.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 18, 2014)

briget said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Africa is also one of the harshest continents on earth to live in in terms of climate, famine, disease, and parasites for both human and livestock.  Energy that could be spent on development is spent on survival.
> ...



Could you please pass Sunday morning Bible school before you post something so stupid again???


----------



## reconmark (Jun 18, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Most blacks will never be equal until they stop being victims.



Most Whites will continue to be surpassed by Blacks and other minorities until they get in the classroom and off Stupid Front!!


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 18, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Most blacks will never be equal until they stop being victims.



Not that simple.  Even if blacks stopped playing the victim role, they would still be inferior. They don't have the intelligence of whites and asians and the evidence for that is overwhelming.

In fact that's why blacks claim victimhoold.  They know full well they can't make it on ability and have to be given special treatment.


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 18, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Don't tell me it's due to racism.  All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades.  Fact is blacks are mentally inferior and simply don't produce the scientists and businessmen that create wealth and a high standard of living.  Blacks sing and dance and play sports. True in both america and africa.




Its not a matter of Blacks being mentaly inferior , African bushmen have an amazing amount of knowlege  and could remember things without writing it down.  Cultures in warm climate zones lived very efficiently with what they had and there was no need to change until recent 
history.  

In colder regions of the world people were forced to develop technologies to get more from the earth where resources were slim. And on top of that inter-country competitions furthered technological development.

for them trying to catch up,  so to speak is difficult for conflicting cultural reasons. it would be like trying to thrust todays society upon Fuedal Europe all at once.  They wouldnt be quite ready for it.  its not so much about smarts.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 18, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Most blacks will never be equal until they stop being victims.
> ...



Does it excite you to continually post nonsense???


----------



## Huey (Jun 18, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...


The only ones worrying about Africa and its people are you small minded whites.I dont live in Africa nor do I worry about Africa.I worry about America and its mindless pursuit of wars being fought by our young men.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 18, 2014)

look what happened in South Africa after apartheid was ended. BOOM! Highest crime rate in the world.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 18, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> look what happened in South Africa after apartheid was ended. BOOM! Highest crime rate in the world.



Apartheid did not end.  They just changed it from anti-black to anti-white.  Affirmative action is massive in RSA. What makes it even crazier is affirmative action is meant for minorities and  RSA is 80% black.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 18, 2014)

Huey said:


> [The only ones worrying about Africa and its people are you small minded whites.I dont live in Africa nor do I worry about Africa.I worry about America and its mindless pursuit of wars being fought by our young men.



So you think america should end all aid to africa? We agree on that.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Race differences in average IQ are largely genetic


"Neither the existence nor the size of race differences in IQ are a matter of dispute, only their cause," write the authors. The Black-White difference has been found consistently from the time of the massive World War I Army testing of 90 years ago to a massive study of over 6 million corporate, military, and higher-education test-takers in 2001.

"Race differences show up by 3 years of age, even after matching on maternal education and other variables," said Rushton. "Therefore they cannot be due to poor education since this has not yet begun to exert an effect. That's why Jensen and I looked at the genetic hypothesis in detail. We examined 10 categories of evidence."

    The Worldwide Pattern of IQ Scores. 
East Asians average higher on IQ tests than Whites, both in the U. S. and in Asia, even though IQ tests were developed for use in the Euro-American culture. Around the world, the average IQ for East Asians centers around 106; for Whites, about 100; and for Blacks about 85 in the U.S. and 70 in sub-Saharan Africa.

    Race Differences are Most Pronounced on Tests that Best Measure the General Intelligence Factor (g). 
Black-White differences, for example, are larger on the Backward Digit Span test than on the less g loaded Forward Digit Span test.

    The Gene-Environment Architecture of IQ is the Same in all Races, and Race Differences are Most Pronounced on More Heritable Abilities. 
Studies of Black, White, and East Asian twins, for example, show the heritability of IQ is 50% or higher in all races.

    Brain Size Differences. 
Studies using magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) find a correlation of brain size with IQ of about 0.40. Larger brains contain more neurons and synapses and process information faster. Race differences in brain size are present at birth. By adulthood, East Asians average 1 cubic inch more cranial capacity than Whites who average 5 cubic inches more than Blacks.

    Trans-Racial Adoption Studies. 
Race differences in IQ remain following adoption by White middle class parents. East Asians grow to average higher IQs than Whites while Blacks score lower. The Minnesota Trans-Racial Adoption Study followed children to age 17 and found race differences were even greater than at age 7: White children, 106; Mixed-Race children, 99; and Black children, 89.

    Racial Admixture Studies. 
Black children with lighter skin, for example, average higher IQ scores. In South Africa, the IQ of the mixed-race "Colored" population averages 85, intermediate to the African 70 and White 100.

    IQ Scores of Blacks and Whites Regress toward the Averages of Their Race. 
Parents pass on only some exceptional genes to offspring so parents with very high IQs tend to have more average children. Black and White children with parents of IQ 115 move to different averages--Blacks toward 85 and Whites to 100.

    Race Differences in Other "Life-History" Traits. 
East Asians and Blacks consistently fall at two ends of a continuum with Whites intermediate on 60 measures of maturation, personality, reproduction, and social organization. For example, Black children sit, crawl, walk, and put on their clothes earlier than Whites or East Asians.

    Race Differences and the Out-of-Africa theory of Human Origins. 
East Asian-White-Black differences fit the theory that modern humans arose in Africa about 100,000 years ago and expanded northward. During prolonged winters there was evolutionary selection for higher IQ created by problems of raising children, gathering and storing food, gaining shelter, and making clothes.

    Do Culture-Only Theories Explain the Data? 
Culture-only theories do not explain the highly consistent pattern of race differences in IQ, especially the East Asian data. No interventions such as ending segregation, introducing school busing, or "Head Start" programs have reduced the gaps as culture-only theory would predict.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 19, 2014)

Leave it to simpletons to trot out discredited information. The author has been thoroughly debunked as a kook and a sexual pervert.
*
In the first incident, Rushton surveyed first-year psychology students, asking questions about penis length, distance of ejaculation, and number of sex partners. In the second, he surveyed customers at a Toronto shopping mall, paying 50 white people, 50 black people and 50 Asians five dollars apiece to answer questions about their sexual habits.

Now head of the race science outfit the Pioneer Fund, Rushton&#8217;s position puts him in control of substantial funds that he doles out to his fellow academic racists.

Although his training is unrelated to biology or genetics, Rushton has not hesitated to spread his controversial opinions far and wide, especially through his major published work, Race, Evolution and Behavior.

Jensen argued that his claims had been misunderstood:

    ...nowhere have I "claimed" an "innate deficiency" of intelligence in blacks. My position on this question is clearly spelled out in my most recent book: "The plain fact is that at present there exists no scientifically satisfactory explanation for the differences between the IQ distributions in the black and white populations. The only genuine consensus among well-informed scientists on this topic is that the cause of the difference remains an open question." (Jensen, 1981a, p. 213).

Thomas Sowell wrote:

    Professor Jensen pointed out back in 1969 that black children's IQ scores rose by 8 to 10 points after he met with them informally in a play room and then tested them again after they were more relaxed around him. He did this because "I felt these children were really brighter than their IQ would indicate." What a shame that others seem to have less confidence in black children than Professor Jensen has had.[12]

By 1994, the time of The Bell Curve's publishing, Jensen had received $1.1 million from the Pioneer Fund,[15][16] an organization frequently described as racist and "white supremacist" in nature.[17][18][19][20] The fund contributed a total of $3.5 million to researchers cited in The Bell Curve's most controversial chapter "that suggests some races are naturally smarter than others" with Jensen's works being cited twenty-three times in the book's bibliography.

Lisa Suzuki and Joshua Aronson of New York University claimed in 2005 that Jensen has largely ignored evidence that fails to support his position that IQ test score gaps represent a genetic racial hierarchy unwaveringly for over 30 years.

 According to Gould, Jensen uses heritability to measure differences between populations[citation needed]. Gould also disagrees with Jensen's belief that IQ tests measure a real variable, g, or "the general factor common to a large number of cognitive abilities" which can be measured along a unilinear scale.

This is a claim most closely identified with Charles Spearman. According to Gould, Jensen misunderstood the research of L. L. Thurstone to ultimately support this claim; Gould, however, argues that Thurstone's factor analysis of intelligence revealed g to be an illusion (1981: 159; 13-314). Gould criticizes Jensen's sources including his use of Catharine Cox's 1926 Genetic Studies of Genius, which examines historiometrically the IQs of historic intellectuals after their deaths (Gould 1981: 153-154).

Socioeconomic status turns out to be the best predictor of your I.Q. score,&#8221; Sonja C. Grover, an educational psychologist at Lakehead University in Ontario, said on Wednesday. &#8220;Socioeconomic status has to do with your quality of schooling, the quality of the teachers that you&#8217;re exposed to. Many people who do poorly on an I.Q. test have a very poor fund of general knowledge, but it doesn&#8217;t mean that they&#8217;re not intelligent.&#8221; *

So we have a kook that has no education in Biology OR genetics,that was paid handsomely by a racist organization whose sole purpose is to forward pseudo-scientific racism and "voila" we have "scientific evidence."

No training in genetics or biology yet he bases his findings on those areas of studies???
Color me shocked.

Too bad he chose to consciously ignore the other forms of testing that invalidate his claims.
He disputes those that actually are trained in the field that he has no training in.
*
Since 2002, Rushton has been president of the Pioneer Fund, which has for decades funded dubious studies linking race to characteristics like criminality, sexuality and intelligence. Pioneer has long promoted eugenics, or the &#8220;science&#8221; of creating &#8220;better&#8221; humans through selective breeding. Set up in 1937 and headed by Nazi sympathizers, the group strove to &#8220;improve the character of the American people&#8221; through eugenics and procreation by people of white colonial stock. Pioneer has financed a number of leading race scientists, lavishing large sums each year on those who work to &#8220;prove&#8221; inherent racial differences that the vast majority of scientists regard as nonsense.*

Wow, so a racist believes others are less intelligent??..color me shocked again.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 19, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Leave it to simpletons to trot out discredited information. The author has been thoroughly debunked as a kook and a sexual pervert.
> *
> In the first incident, Rushton surveyed first-year psychology students, asking questions about penis length, distance of ejaculation, and number of sex partners. In the second, he surveyed customers at a Toronto shopping mall, paying 50 white people, 50 black people and 50 Asians five dollars apiece to answer questions about their sexual habits.
> 
> ...


You're spitting into the wind. Everyone knows the truth regardless, but many are too PC or too polite to state the overwhelmingly obvious. Cutting and pasting refutations of this and that and playing the race card is not going to change a thing.

That's life.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...




Hate to break it to you but this has already been debunked and rather thoroughly. You wrote all that but have consistently failed to explain who put white people in charge of determining what constitutes intelligence? You also cannot show me one test that takes into account a persons psychological state when taking the test and how that affects their performance?  All you have to do to convince me is to prove those 2 things.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 19, 2014)

Meathead said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Leave it to simpletons to trot out discredited information. The author has been thoroughly debunked as a kook and a sexual pervert.
> ...



I see you have nothing to back your "opinion", never mind I doubt that you would...lol.

Playing the race card...that seems to be your forte...and failing.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What they also dance around is that the so called I.Q. tests measures a very limited and defined type of intelligence and not over all intelligence.

So their "scientific" basis for the Bell Curve and race based intelligence is based on a racist with no training in Biology or Genetics, yet holding himself out as a scientist in those fields.

Further he was bank rolled by an organization that was founded on the principle of racism and White superiority, so surprisingly  he discovered a "scientific" rationale to say that Whites are more intelligent than Blacks, all the while dismissing and failing to print in his books all the intelligence tests that disproved his hypothesis.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 19, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > You're spitting into the wind. Everyone knows the truth regardless, but many are too PC or too polite to state the overwhelmingly obvious. Cutting and pasting refutations of this and that and playing the race card is not going to change a thing.
> ...


It is not a matter of opinion, it is clearly a matter of fact.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Here is some interesting article on IQ.

Child IQ ? Why Confidence Matters | Brain Blogger



> Test anxiety might assume dramatic proportions when it is examined within the broader context of an individuals relationship to the world in general. It might be argued that the environment affects ones confidence in ones intellectual abilities in a significant way, simply because an intellectually stimulating environment is known to enhance intelligence to for a curious child, and curiosity is an aspect of a confident child. And, more curious children are more confident than ones with a restricted vision.



Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?



> Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.
> 
> A new study of more than 100,000 participants suggests that there may be at least three distinct components of intelligence. So you could not give a single, unified score for all of them.




I think everyone already knows except the cave simians here that the concept for IQ tests begin as a way to justify eugenics.

Cracking The Learning Code - A Brief and Ugly History of Intelligence Testing



> Galton was the first scientist to develop methods that made it possible to test members of the human species and then rank them in terms of what he believed to be their intellectual powers. Why did he want to test and rank humans? So he could breed a superior race.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jun 19, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Most blacks will never be equal until they stop being victims.
> ...



Rarely do blacks ever surpass whites in the classroom.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jun 19, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Most blacks will never be equal until they stop being victims.
> ...



I can't disagree with that, however there are a few exceptions.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So whites are genetically inferior yet whites have build the most significant and advanced societies the world has ever known.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jun 19, 2014)

GHook93 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



According to Asslips, the black man taught the white man everything he knows. Yet he can't explain why the blackest of countries are the poorest.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 19, 2014)

Meathead said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



 Proof???...I see no credible links in your prior opinion nor this one.
How surprising....


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

GHook93 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Whites have built nothing without the foundation Black people provided by teaching them math, writing, and astronomy and or had direct participation in.  I cant think of one single thing.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 19, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Yet the White man is being surpassed by every minority in this country, keep dreaming.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jun 19, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Prove it.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 19, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Prove it??...

The losing segment of intellectually inferior Whites have already proved it.
Why else would so-called more intelligent people spend an inordinate time bemoaning the loss of Privilege in society, the classroom, work place.

More an more Hispanic and Black millionaires, CEOs, CFOs, corporate executives and entrepreneurs.

They got that way through education now that most of the artificial barriers are being over come.

What do Whites who can't compete do?

Start and post on:
Stupid Front
Council Conservative Citizens
Chimp Out
etc.

Why aren't we starting such stupid and factually devoid web sites?...we are too busy succeeding.

If you didn't know it was true, you wouldn't be on this site trying to prove how "superior" you are.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 19, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> Whites have built nothing without the foundation Black people provided by teaching them math, writing, and astronomy and or had direct participation in.  I cant think of one single thing.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Thanks for stating the already known fact that Africans provided the foundation whites learned from.  I have explained before that the definition of poor is subjective.  I can live in a tent and consider my self rich.  Since your definition of poor has no merit in someone elses world your characterization of black countries being poor is silly. 

 If we are taking your definition to help you out with understanding then we have to note the interference of Europeans in the Black countries. Show me a Black country that was not occupied by white people and to this day has not interference from whites.  There is your common denominator.  Before whites Blacks built several large rich civilizations. In fact the wealthiest human that ever existed was from West Africa.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 19, 2014)

This is my field.  There is a strong genetic component to intelligence.  That is irrefutable.  American blacks score on the 16th percentile of whites and have for many, many decades.  That is also irrefutable.  Blacks in West Africa score even lower....most at borderline retardation levels.

The strongest correlation between income, education, criminality, children born out of wedlock and many other social ills is low I.Q.  _*And it does not matter what the color of your skin is.   *_ 

Roughly 20% of I.Q. is due to environmental factors....the rest is genetic.  There is some major wiggle room to improve performance.  But do blacks score much, much lower than any other racial group?  The answer is yes, and again it is irrefutable and has been confirmed in thousands of studies.  Does low I.Q. greatly contribute to poverty, incarceration, and lack of education....issues that have plagued black Americans for decades.....yes, without a doubt.  The same goes for low I.Q. whites.  

The evidence is overwhelming.  Can you find a few articles from PC deniers that will claim otherwise?  Sure...but they are far outnumbered in the literature and in the science by a factor of about 10,000 to 1.  They are not credible.  

There is a reason Sub-Saharan Africa is a shit hole....while other nations that "suffered under colonialism"  such as India and Vietnam among many others have been taking off.  Literally, nations such as Ghana, or Cameroon are a Nations where statistically half the population is mentally retarded.  

This is a map of the I.Q. of nations.  Notice China and much of Western Europe is > 100 while much of Sub-Saharan Africa < 70.  Are you folks getting a feel for this?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jun 19, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Was the question to difficult for you to understand?

I'm still waiting on that proof.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



I learned of "cultural relativism" in a college sociology class, I doubt the two that post the "I'm white and better" crap have ever had a sociology class in their lives.

You just totally left them intellectually flat footed.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 19, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> This is my field.  There is a strong genetic component to intelligence.  That is irrefutable.  American blacks score on the 16th percentile of whites and have for many, many decades.  That is also irrefutable.  Blacks in West Africa score even lower....most at borderline retardation levels.
> 
> The strongest correlation between income, education, criminality, children born out of wedlock and many other social ills is low I.Q.  _*And it does not matter what the color of your skin is.   *_
> 
> ...



cite?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



You say it's a fact but the evidence that's all around us contradicts it.

Have to go back to the 14th century huh? And how did he get his wealth? Through the use of slavery.

You can try to spin it all you want and the fact that you continue to blame the white man proves you will always be a victim.


----------



## JFK_USA (Jun 19, 2014)

With threads like these, I have no clue why black people dont vote republican.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 19, 2014)

JFK_USA said:


> With threads like these, I have no clue why black people dont vote republican.


Probably because Republicans are far less politically correct. Kind of a no-brainer really.

Democrats seem hell-bent on massaging faltering egos.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 19, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



The above posted web sites proved my point, your intellectual inability to comprehend it, further proves my point.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 19, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Sorry but your ignorance on the effect of colonialism on every racial group on the planet is testament to your ignorance not ours.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> This is my field.  There is a strong genetic component to intelligence.  That is irrefutable.  American blacks score on the 16th percentile of whites and have for many, many decades.  That is also irrefutable.  Blacks in West Africa score even lower....most at borderline retardation levels.
> 
> The strongest correlation between income, education, criminality, children born out of wedlock and many other social ills is low I.Q.  _*And it does not matter what the color of your skin is.   *_
> 
> ...




You have proven that "your field" is subjective.  You claim your field every time a discussion comes up as if that makes you less laughable. 

I keep asking a very simple question. Show me one IQ test that takes a person psychological state into account.  If thats your field it shouldn't be hard to do right?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 19, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Don't tell me it's due to racism.  All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades.  Fact is blacks are mentally inferior and simply don't produce the scientists and businessmen that create wealth and a high standard of living.  Blacks sing and dance and play sports. True in both america and africa.



Where is black africa on the map?

I know blacks that are scientists and businessmen who are superior in mental capacity to you, does that mean you are sub-human or sub-black? I know whites who sing and dance and play sports.  True in both America and Africa.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > This is my field.  There is a strong genetic component to intelligence.  That is irrefutable.  American blacks score on the 16th percentile of whites and have for many, many decades.  That is also irrefutable.  Blacks in West Africa score even lower....most at borderline retardation levels.
> ...



I smell b.s.!!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Only simpletons take things at eyesight value and base their beliefs on it. Intellectuals delve into the myriad of factors associated with each phenomenon. One would think with all that time you spent as a convict you would have cracked a book or two.  Being a convict pretty much excludes you from this conversation anyway.  Only the dumbest of white people end up in prison.  The system is set up for you to beat any prison time. Please refrain from posting on things better left to your superiors.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Everytime welfare queen posts someone has to clean up behind her.  I think she needs depends.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 19, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Don't tell me it's due to racism.  All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades.  Fact is blacks are mentally inferior and simply don't produce the scientists and businessmen that create wealth and a high standard of living.  Blacks sing and dance and play sports. True in both america and africa.
> ...




That idiot said the same thing about the "tech" field.

I posted examples of Black tech inventors, company Presidents, CEOs, etc.
He scurried like a roach in sunlight.

A certain segment of the White population has always been coddled, now that they have to stand on their own feet, the minorities are very frightening.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm not surprised that this Idiot hails from one of the poorest states in the Union when it comes to education.

They breed 'em stupid down there and then unleash them among the more educated folks.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You see I asked where his info came from and now he disappears...haha.
Easy to disprove b.s. that comes off the run of the mill "I hate Black People" sites.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





So sad.  No facts.  Nothing.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 19, 2014)

reconmark said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



Heh.. minorities and women never frightened me, but it sure pissed me off to hell and back when the companies I worked for promoted and hired people based solely on race and/or gender to adhere to required government AA guidelines.  Sucks when your government is forcing racism and gender bias for employment decisions.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 19, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...




Post-graduate degree and 25 years experience in testing.  And your credentials.....  Believe what you want.  The facts are the facts and they are well known.  If you don't choose to accept them I could give a shit.  The poverty, lack of education, and violence of both American blacks and blacks in Africa speaks for itself.  Look the other way if you want, or continue to blame whites....makes no difference to me.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Only an idiot fails to see the evidence right in front of them.

Just look at the many cities that have had black mayors and see how they are all bankrupt or near bankrupt. Look at the many civil exams that have to be "dumbed down" so that blacks can pass them. The list goes on......


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jun 19, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



No they don't.


----------



## norwegen (Jun 19, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The "credentials" among the reactionaries in this thread are their examples and anecdotes.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jun 19, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Ignorance is ignoring the obvious. Most blacks have been playing the victim for most of their lives.

There are three races on this planet and I am only referring to one.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 19, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Yes, so sad that you failed to provide the link to that garbage you tried to pass of as science.
Still waiting, want to try again?


----------



## reconmark (Jun 19, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



So you do admit that you are so stupid that you are ignorant of the effect of colonialism on every race on the planet.

Really it's not news to most of us...


----------



## reconmark (Jun 19, 2014)

norwegen said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



HAHAHA!!!!!...testing what????

Again, where's the link to that garbage you posted.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 19, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Impossible for you to be college educated, you can't be this stupid; you are near illiterate.

Cities with Black mayors are overwhelmingly cities that have experienced massive de-industrialization and a loss of business tax base. White suburbs in Michigan are experiencing the rise in crime and other pathologies now that outer-suburbs have sucked away business and industry from inner ring suburbs.

Are all Texans as stupid and uneducated as you???

Please don't ever use your i.q. to claim some sort of racial advantage, your performance on this board speaks for itself.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



From your comments you cant possibly have a post graduate degree in anything.  I doubt you have obtained your GED.  BTW Try harder to convince us you dont care after posting all of that. No one believes that you dont care for even a minute.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

reconmark said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



Whats really funny is that I would bet anything I would smoke all of them in a technology test.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



I'm still waiting for that coward to post the link to that garbage site, so that I can make a bigger fool of him.

If these posters are proof of intellectual superiority, I must be a freaking Einstein..lol!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 19, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



These clowns will definitely bolster your self esteem.  Thats one of the reasons I post on this site. These guys are retarded monkeys running around bumping into each other. its easy to get them doing jumping jacks and they cant figure out why.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 19, 2014)

The inanities aside and back on topic. Blacks, wherever they are found are at the very bottom of the barrel. To label that fact as racism is to ignore reality and serves nothing except soothing fragile egos.

Does anyone honestly think that thrashing around for convoluted excuses for abject failure can be accepted?

The only thing I've heard from someone ostensibly "white", is that why would any black vote Republican for being honest.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 19, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> [.
> 
> Just look at the many cities that have had black mayors and see how they are all bankrupt or near bankrupt. Look at the many civil exams that have to be "dumbed down" so that blacks can pass them. The list goes on......



Lots of cities have dropped exams entirely and replaced them with interviews!!! They found out the black applicants can't even read the questions on an exam let alone answer them.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> These clowns will definitely bolster your self esteem.  Thats one of the reasons I post on this site. These guys are retarded monkeys running around bumping into each other. its easy to get them doing jumping jacks and they cant figure out why.



HAHAHA.  The board notes you evade the issue and make childish personal attacks on the other side.  Even you know blacks are mentally inferior.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 19, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > These clowns will definitely bolster your self esteem.  Thats one of the reasons I post on this site. These guys are retarded monkeys running around bumping into each other. its easy to get them doing jumping jacks and they cant figure out why.
> ...



If you think that why are you such a ****????...I have asked you three times to post your evidence, so far nothing.

If the only thing you can produce is the "color of hate", you have simply failed, pick up your toys and exit the playground.

It's evidenced simply reading this board that I'm definitely not mentally inferior to you, to state otherwise is a hoot.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 19, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > [.
> ...



How about a list of these cities, otherwise you simply appear to be another run of the mill scat eater.


----------



## jillian (Jun 19, 2014)

reconmark said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



it's what the voices in his head are telling him.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 19, 2014)

reconmark said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



here is one

Boston another

Holder?s Justice Dept. Forcing the ?Dumbing Down? of Police Tests
\
BTW Einstein was white


----------



## reconmark (Jun 19, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



I see reading comprehension isn't your forte, so I have bolded the sentence in question, the one that seemed to zone right over your head...lol.

So according to you, Dayton no longer has a Civil Service exam.
Gee, either I can't read or you are illiterate...which is it???

Ahh, yes; Dayton indeed does have a written exam, guess those reading remedials didn't pay off for you.

Tell you what, since you blew that out your ass, I'll let you post the link where Boston doesn't have an exam, that way you will only look 50% the idiot and not 100%.

Btw, I know the race of Einstein.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 19, 2014)

There are no blacks allowed in Valhalla.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You're right that is funny.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 19, 2014)

If blacks are equal, lol.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 20, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> There are no blacks allowed in Valhalla.



Of course there are not. It is an imaginary hall in Norse mythology. I guess that you believe the planet Krypton exists as well?


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 20, 2014)

West Africa had its own empire BTW ,  the Benin Empire which was very warlike, had great copper and bronze casting techniques, had a system of taxation, had a great capitol city and was doing very well for itself until it was conquered by Britain .... hmmmm  for no apparent good reason, but then again, Benin empire was created from conquest as well. Would have been interesting to see what africa would be like today had the Benin Empire survived intact.


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 20, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > There are no blacks allowed in Valhalla.
> ...



That sequence was hillarious


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 20, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > There are no blacks allowed in Valhalla.
> ...


Krypton is as real as racial equality.


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 20, 2014)

Well if they are getting turned away at the door do they go to the bar down the street?


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 20, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Well if they are getting turned away at the door do they go to the bar down the street?



A black, a jew, and mexican walk into a bar, the bartender says, get the fuck out.


----------



## theliq (Jun 20, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Don't tell me it's due to racism.  All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades.  Fact is blacks are mentally inferior and simply don't produce the scientists and businessmen that create wealth and a high standard of living.  Blacks sing and dance and play sports. True in both america and africa.



It's called EXPLOITATION by WHITES,have you NEVER READ ABOUT THE TRIANGLE OF TRADE........come back to me when you have put your BRAIN into GEAR


----------



## theliq (Jun 20, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Well if they are getting turned away at the door do they go to the bar down the street?
> ...



What a WEIRDO YOU ARE


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 20, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



I have no idea which race on average is superior, but putting people down gets us nowhere,
especialy in these united states.  But if I believe in freedom and individualism then I believe
that any man no matter his race is capapble of great things if he puts in the WORK


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 20, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Agreed on the freedom and individualism bit, we need to airdrop a copies of atlas shrugged into every black community across America, that will turn things around.


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 20, 2014)

theliq said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Musta been the Valhalla Bar and Grill


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 20, 2014)

As far as Africa compared to wetern civlization goes....   I think that Africans lived very eficiently off the land for thousands of years. Societies morph and adapt as they need to .... or people migrate away 
but take the Masai people for example, they were cattle herders for maybe a thousand years, I believe going back to the time of the Romans.  They lived off their cattle and always had enough all they had to do was move the cows to new pastures but they had no reason to change. And today at least the ones in 
Tanzania are living pretty much like they always have.  That doesnt mean they were not smart ... you cant be a dumb ass and go kill a Lion with a spear or survive their environment at all ... actually I would imagine their environment would tend to weed out the dumb ones. 

But anyway, its my opinion that there are many smart people in Africa but they have been forced to adapt to western ideas while still trying to come out of tribalism and their having trouble overcoming 
those divisions, as well as  the Arabs and Indians and European colonialism. For Africa its not going to happen all at once and there is no way it wont be a painful process.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 20, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Leave it to simpletons to trot out discredited information. The author has been thoroughly debunked as a kook and a sexual pervert.
> *
> In the first incident, Rushton surveyed first-year psychology students, asking questions about penis length, distance of ejaculation, and number of sex partners. In the second, he surveyed customers at a Toronto shopping mall, paying 50 white people, 50 black people and 50 Asians five dollars apiece to answer questions about their sexual habits.
> 
> ...



Black supremacist hogwash.

Source?
Link?


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You haven't refuted or debunked anything. Just because you say "nuh uh" and "white people are racists", doesn't remove the facts presented to you.. you have no links, no sources, no proof.

So.... you deny that IQ is real and that negroes have the lowest average of the three main races, you deny that negroes commit disproportionate amounts of crime, you deny that negroes lead in percentage on welfare, in prison, unemployed, school dropout rates, you essentially deny everything that has been proven facts regarding negro dysfunction and failure.


Since you offer no valid contrary evidence, it is resolved then, that negroes have the lowest average IQ among the three main races.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 20, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Well if they are getting turned away at the door do they go to the bar down the street?
> ...



You forgot the rest of the joke.

The Bartender tells the Black, Jew and Mexican, " I've got a bunch of stupid assed grown men  who believe in norse fairy tales!!"


----------



## reconmark (Jun 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Leave it to simpletons to trot out discredited information. The author has been thoroughly debunked as a kook and a sexual pervert.
> ...



HAHA!!!...nothing better or did you spend time with him measuring his penis length and how far he could ejaculate...lol.

Highlight the parts you consider "Black Supremacist" and they will be addressed.

Two loons...


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 20, 2014)

.

American blacks have been victimized twice - First the horror of slavery, next was the isolation from the rest of American society via the soft bigotry of reduced expectations and constant excuse-making by those who claim to "care".

If we stopped isolating them and "protecting" them and just left them the hell alone to their own intelligence and abilities, we would soon see that skin pigmentation is absolutely irrelevant.

That won't happen, of course, because there are too many people who have a vested professional, financial and/or political interest in maintaining the status quo.

.


----------



## jillian (Jun 20, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> American blacks have been victimized twice - First the horror of slavery, next was the isolation from the rest of American society via the soft bigotry of reduced expectations and constant excuse-making by those who claim to "care".
> 
> ...



you are correct in the first sentence. as to the nonsense about the "soft bigotry of reduced expectations" that the anti-civil rights crowd likes to toss around, how about we talk about the actual reasons for disparity.

blacks lived with slavery and that was followed by jim crow segregation... in the timeline of history, that hasn't been so long ago. then when segregation was outlawed, they had to fight for basic civil rights like the vote... then blacks were subjected to unequal enforcement of drug laws, because how else do you keep blacks from voting? you make them felons. now, we know that blacks don't use or sell pot in any greater numbers than whites... in fact, it may be that whites use/sell more. but who goes to prison? blacks. that takes black males out of the home... destabilizing the family. it also makes sure they can't vote and can't compete in the educational or job market when they get out of prison because felons can't get jobs.

so you really want to talk about "the soft bigotry of reduced expectations"? first deal with the other issues.

and then when blacks get past that, even someone like neil degrasse tyson, who certainly exceeded the expectations of most humans, much less blacks, says that any time he said he wanted to study physics, he was discouraged by teachers, so-called educators and other adults. why? because his skin has more melanin than mine.

as he says, first level the playing flield then talk about the rest.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 20, 2014)

jillian said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...




I appreciate the civil response Jillian, thank you.

Without a doubt, there are many on the other "side" who are still going to try to deny your points, which just makes the whole thing worse.  "Racism no longer exists", blah blah.  

The theoretical/imaginary idea of mine that we could stop isolating and "helping" blacks overnight is fantasy.  At best it could be a process, but a much shorter process than we're seeing now, where there is simply no end in sight.

I see a distortion here, and it's one to which I usually can't get lefties to admit.  How much of the animosity/racism/whatever that still exists is the result of this forced leveling of the playing field, the constant drumbeat that says "if you don't agree with me, you're a racist"? 

There's no way to measure that, but I think we have to admit that there is some effect there, that this strategy exacerbates the situation, at least to some degree.

Here's the thing:  Both "sides" of this argument are contributing to the problem.  And as with anything else, fixing the problem would be quicker and more effective if both "sides" cleaned their *own* houses.

.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 20, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



That's evasion. 

 Where is your source? Where is the link?


IQ is real and valid. Negroids score lowest of the three major races, followed by caucasians with asians having the highest average scores.
See, I can accept that there are people smarter on average than I am. 
I don't have the need to pronounce them "racists" for it. 

Negroes , on the other hand can not accept ANYTHING that doesn't praise their character, behavior or intelligence. 



IQ has been proven and accepted as the standard worldwide by business, the military, governments.

Even wiki has to admit it.


----------



## hazlnut (Jun 20, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Don't tell me it's due to racism.  All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades.  Fact is blacks are mentally inferior and simply don't produce the scientists and businessmen that create wealth and a high standard of living.  Blacks sing and dance and play sports. True in both america and africa.




And what's your excuse for being a dumbfuck racist?


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 20, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> 
> If we stopped isolating them and "protecting" them and just left them the hell alone to their own intelligence and abilities, we would soon see that skin pigmentation is absolutely irrelevant.
> ...




Are you saying that the only differences between negroes and white people is skin color?

There is more difference between whites and negroes than just "skin pigmentation".

There are biological differences, anthropological differences and intelligence differences.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



First, you obviously are ignorant if you believe that the standard I.Q. test measures intelligence.

The military doesn't use I.Q. tests, another stupid statement on your part.

Now for the links, please tell us which are from "Black Supremacist" sites. This should be fun..


*Rushton had NO DEGREES IN BIOLOGY OR GENETICS:
He returned to England for university, receiving a B.Sc. in psychology from Birkbeck College at the University of London in 1970, and, in 1973, his Ph.D. from the London School of Economics for work on altruism in children. *
J. Philippe Rushton - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

* Dr. Rushton returned to England and earned a B.Sc. in psychology from Birkbeck College at the University of London in 1970 and in 1973 received his Ph.D. from the London School of Economics for work on altruism in children.*
The University of Western Ontario


*Rushton was funded by an organization establish on racism and attempting to make it science:
the Pioneer Fund, described by the London Sunday Telegraph (3/12/89) as a "neo-Nazi organization closely integrated with the far right in American politics." The fund's mission is to promote eugenics, a philosophy that maintains that "genetically unfit" individuals or races are a threat to society.

The Pioneer Fund was set up in 1937 by Wickliffe Draper, a millionaire who advocated sending blacks back to Africa. The foundation's charter set forth the group's missions as "racial betterment" and aid for people "deemed to be descended primarily from white persons who settled in the original 13 states prior to the adoption of the Constitution of the United States." (In 1985, after Pioneer Fund grant recipients began receiving political heat, the charter was slightly amended to play down the race angle--GQ, 11/94.)
Racism Resurgent ? FAIR

Established in 1937 by wealthy businessman Wickliffe Draper, the nonprofit Pioneer Fund has long been accused of misusing social science to fuel the politics of oppression by supporting research that seeks to establish the genetic and intellectual inferiority of blacks.

Although the Pioneer Fund denies its ties to any political agenda, this powerful and provocative volume reveals the truth behind their long history of clandestine activities. The Funding of Scientific Racism examines for the first time archival correspondence that incriminates the fund&#8217;s major players, revealing links to a Klansman&#8217;s crusade to repatriate blacks, as well as efforts to reverse the Brown decision, prevent passage of the Civil Rights Act, and implement a system of racially segregated private schools.
UI Press | William H. Tucker | The Funding of Scientific Racism: Wickliffe Draper and the Pioneer Fund


Rushton was a paid employee of the pioneer fund:
The Pioneer Fund is an American non-profit foundation established in 1937 "to advance the scientific study of heredity and human differences."

From 2002 until his death in October 2012, the fund was headed by psychology professor J. Philippe Rushton.*
Pioneer Fund - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*The fund's grantees and publications have generated controversy including the 1994 publication of The Bell Curve, which drew heavily from Pioneer-funded research. The fund has also been criticized for its ties to eugenics.*
Pioneer Fund - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Rushton was paid by racists to produce a pseudo-scientific excuse for racism:
J. PHILIPPE RUSHTON
For the past few years, University of Western Ontario psychology professor J. Philippe Rushton has replaced Jensen as the top individual beneficiary of Pioneer largess. Since 1981 he has benefited from more than a million dollars in Pioneer grants. Rushton argues that behavioral differences among blacks, whites, and Asians are the result of evolutionary variations in their reproductive strategies. 

Leading Grant Recipients, 1994-1996

University of Western Ontario (J. Philippe Rushton) $334,405

When Draper first founded the Fund in 1937, he was looking for "useful science." He was convinced that scientists had the answers he was looking for, but were too timid to admit the truth of race differences, Negro inferiority and the value of eugenics.
ISAR - Searchlight Post


Rushton and Lynn were/are sexual perverts:
The Pseudoscience of Race Differences in Penis Size
Lynn&#8217;s (2013) proposal is based on the theories of the late J. Philippe Rushton. 

Rushton (who's gotten more than $770,000 from Pioneer) has transformed the Victorian science of cranial measurement into a sexual fetish--measuring not only head and brain size, but also the size of breasts, buttocks and genitals. "It's a trade-off: More brain or more penis. You can't have everything," he told Rolling Stone's Adam Miller (10/20/94), explaining his philosophy of evolution.

Rushton was reprimanded by his school, the University of Western Ontario, for accosting people in a local shopping mall and asking them how big their penises were and how far they could ejaculate. "A zoologist doesn't need permission to study squirrels in his backyard," he groused (Rolling Stone, 10/20/94). 
J. Philippe Rushton, author of controversial essay on race and brain size, dies at 68 - Democratic Underground

While simultaneously defending his academic freedom, University of Western Ontario officials twice reprimanded Rushton for conducting research on human subjects in 1988 without required prior approval, according to a Southern Poverty Law Center profile of Rushton. In the first incident, Rushton surveyed first-year psychology students, asking questions about penis length, distance of ejaculation and number of sex partners. - See more at: Academic Racist J. Philippe Rushton Dead at 68 - disinformation*
Academic Racist J. Philippe Rushton Dead at 68 - disinformation

So, which of these sites is a "Black Supremacist" site?...haha.

I told you before, making you look stupid shouldn't be this easy...or fun.

So, if you want more links I have them, I don't depend on one source.

So Rotaloser, get back with me when you get new instructions from Stupid Front Command..


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> As far as Africa compared to wetern civlization goes....   I think that Africans lived very eficiently off the land for thousands of years. Societies morph and adapt as they need to .... or people migrate away
> but take the Masai people for example, they were cattle herders for maybe a thousand years, I believe going back to the time of the Romans.  They lived off their cattle and always had enough all they had to do was move the cows to new pastures but they had no reason to change. And today at least the ones in
> Tanzania are living pretty much like they always have.  That doesnt mean they were not smart ... you cant be a dumb ass and go kill a Lion with a spear or survive their environment at all ... actually I would imagine their environment would tend to weed out the dumb ones.
> 
> ...



Intelligence is the ability to adapt to and survive your environment. Africans have done that since time immortal.  Thats what they are built to do via natural selection.  The influx of western philosophy casts a shadow over every part of the world and corrupts the natural processes already in place.  Until western philosophy is abandoned Africa will struggle in some countries. Sometimes you have to go back to come up.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Those differences are not significant enough to merit any mention. You cant measure intelligence since the very concept is subjective to what one believes intelligence to be.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 20, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Blogs and message board posts (Democratic Underground?..LMAO) don't = refutation. 

Keep swinging.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > .....There are biological differences, anthropological differences and intelligence differences.
> ...



Biological anthropological and intelligence differences exist...but they are "not significant".

Ok..Whatever you say. 




Asclepias said:


> You cant measure intelligence since the very concept is subjective to what one believes intelligence to be.



IQ tests are a method of measuring relative intelligence.That is a proven fact. 

There are (and always have been) discrepancies between the races with asians averaging higher scores than caucasians and negroids averaging lower scores than caucasians. 

That is a proven fact.
There's really nothing to debate.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Thats a pretty pathetic response. 

IQ tests measure assimilation not intelligence. I've asked before and you have disappeared from the scene.  Show me a IQ test that can determine I got an answer wrong because my close friend just passed away. 

The very idea that a white person can determine what intelligence is for everyone else is pretty amusing.  Matter of fact its down right hilarious.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Thats a pretty pathetic response.
> 
> IQ tests measure assimilation not intelligence.



Not true.



Asclepias said:


> I've asked before and you have disappeared from the scene.  Show me a IQ test that can determine I got an answer wrong because my close friend just passed away.


That's not what the test is for.  



Asclepias said:


> The very idea that a white person can determine what intelligence is for everyone else is pretty amusing.  Matter of fact its down right hilarious.




IQ is a standardized test accepted world wide as a way to measure relative intelligence.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 20, 2014)

reconmark said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



No, you got it wrong, afterwards, they laughed at the notion of racial equality. It is a race realist/hbd bar. 

If you don't have the right phenotype, you aren't allowed.

I can tell from your posts you are the wrong phenotype.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a pretty pathetic response.
> ...



IQ tests measure assimilation not intelligence.  You cant prove otherwise.

The IQ test is supposed to determine intelligence.  If it cant account for all the variables its not doing its job.

It doesnt matter where its accepted.  It was accepted that white people were genetically superior and we already know how far off the mark they were with that one.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Then ******* are terrible "assimilators" into civilized society.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> IQ tests measure assimilation not intelligence.  You cant prove otherwise.


I don't have to. Many types of IQ tests already exist and their function and reliability is well known.





Asclepias said:


> The IQ test is supposed to determine intelligence.



IQ is a standardized test accepted world wide as a way to measure relative intelligence. 




Asclepias said:


> If it cant account for all the variables its not doing its job.



it isn't called the "account for all variables" test. It's an IQ test.



Asclepias said:


> It doesnt matter where its accepted.



Right..the entire scientific world is wrong and you are correct. 

That's plausible.




Asclepias said:


> It was accepted that white people were genetically superior and we already know how far off the mark they were with that one.



Accepted by who?

When?


----------



## reconmark (Jun 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Too bad your whole false sense of superiority is based on a sexual pervert who was paid by an racist organization to peddle fodder to White fools.

No need to keep swinging, you are the only fool that hasen't noticed the ball knocked out the park.

Let's help you regain some measure of credibility, dispute even one item or source that I listed and I'll give two more to support it....

Better yet, let's see your sources that say what I posted is false.

Must suck to be a racist right about now, must suck even harder to be a stupid racist.
No wonder your title of rotaloser has stuck.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



White cave simians thinking they are civilized.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 20, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



Naw, you got it wrong, later on the bartender had an after hours party with all his Black friends laughing at idiots wearing norse costumes...


----------



## reconmark (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What's more funny is some loser in momma's basement playing video games and thinking the word "******" is going to make him look smart...


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > IQ tests measure assimilation not intelligence.  You cant prove otherwise.
> ...




Yeah you do have to.  Prove it or you are just voicing your wrong opinion.

I already told you accepted doesnt cut it. Try a little harder to actual refute.

If you cant get accurate results how is the test working? Are you really that stupid?

The entire scientific community? Plenty of scientist dispute the validity of the IQ test.

The same scientific community. Look it up if you need specifics.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Naw he won't prove it....the racist never anticipated actual science to destroy the rantings of insecure penis envy driven racists..lol.

Can you imagine this guy walking up to you in the mall and asking to measure your dick??
Better yet, how is he going to measure your nut jump???...did he give hand jobs??


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 20, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Too bad your whole false sense of superiority is based on a sexual pervert who was paid by an racist organization to peddle fodder to White fools.



Your blog "source" is incorrect.




reconmark said:


> Better yet, let's see your sources that say what I posted is false.



IQblacks

Flynn effect

Race differences in average IQ are largely genetic







reconmark said:


> Must suck to be a racist right about now, must suck even harder to be a stupid racist.


I'll defer to your superior experience at "sucking", "racism" and "stupidity". 

You got me on all of those.




reconmark said:


> No wonder your title of rotaloser has stuck.




Yes, I'm crushed. You're killing me. 

tis a blow I fear I may have to struggle mightily to overcome. Hopefully I won't be permanently scarred.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 20, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



You guys are fascinated by male sex organs, aren't you?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

IQ tests are 'fundamentally flawed' and using them alone to measure intelligence is a 'fallacy', study finds - Science - News - The Independent




> The scientists found that no single component, or IQ, could explain all the variations revealed by the tests. The researcher then analysed the brain circuitry of 16 participants with a hospital MRI scanner and found that the three separate components corresponded to three distinct patterns of neural activity in the brain.
> &#8220;It has always seemed to be odd that we like to call the human brain the most complex known object in the Universe, yet many of us are still prepared to accept that we can measure brain function by doing a few so-called IQ tests,&#8221; Dr Highfield said.​


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Proving it is beyond his comprehension. He is still stuck on "well someone told me so it must be true"  He has no independent thought and lets other retards direct his life.

Now that i think about it white guys are always trying to take a peek in public restrooms.


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > As far as Africa compared to wetern civlization goes....   I think that Africans lived very eficiently off the land for thousands of years. Societies morph and adapt as they need to .... or people migrate away
> ...




Well,  I think to abandon Western philosphy in Africa may require more civil wars which is what they definitly do not need. To many in the big cities hvae embraced our ways and our technology. No matter what people think the way will continue to be forward. The problem is it was all to soon for them and colonialists never bothered to consider the intricasies of 
African societies before they upended them. So now Africans have so much to haash out amongst themselves before they can advance to their true potential.  

They are fighting against tribal baises  and I know from 2nd hand experience,  in places like Mombassa they are still hiring witch doctors to settle scores and other purposes.That thinking doesnt mesh to well with the western ways but it well happen its just going to take a long time and vary from country to country. I guess it really is up to them,  but with foreign investment comes foreign influence these days ... and then you still have the push of Islam from the north to factor in. In the end it looks like a mess but there are different answers for different regions. First and foremost they need peace before all the other advancement can really take place


----------



## reconmark (Jun 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad your whole false sense of superiority is based on a sexual pervert who was paid by an racist organization to peddle fodder to White fools.
> ...



Do you enjoy the role of loser???...rotaloser.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Nope, we aren't like your hero, the fake scientist Rushton. We don't walk around asking strange men to show their dicks and ejaculate for us.
Did he measure you???..lol.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 20, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Well, it's evident you have no credible rebuttal...


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Did you ever read Black Like Me? Its a book about a white guy who lives as a Black guy back in the days before Civil Rights. Some of his accounts match up with what my grandfather told me about how weird white guys are about the Black sexual organs.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Could be that's the source of rotaloser's angst...does it really boil down to penis envy.

His hero the fake scientist Rushton had another pet theory, this one was also thoroughly debunked..ready for it.

The bigger your dick, the smaller your brain and that Black men have bigger dicks than Whites.

Swear, that's one of his scientific "theories."


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Its definitely going to cause some pain as most of the African leaders are bought and paid for by Western sources. The ones that take the money do so on the contingency they will advance western philosophies while the ones that dont take the money are vilified. 

Islam is originally a Black African religion anyway. The Middle Easterners have messed it up much like the Europeans have messed up Christianity..


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 20, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> American blacks have been victimized twice - First the horror of slavery, next was the isolation from the rest of American society via the soft bigotry of reduced expectations and constant excuse-making by those who claim to "care".
> 
> ...



Leaving blacks alone has not worked in africa. When whites leave, the country falls apart.  Happens every time. Blacks simply don't have the ability to create a first world country.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> [
> 
> IQ tests measure assimilation not intelligence.  You cant prove otherwise.
> 
> The IQ test is supposed to determine intelligence.  If it cant account for all the variables its not doing its job.



It's not just IQ tests.  It's everything.  LSAT, ACT, GMAT, SAT,  even cop and fireman tests. Blacks are always last.   And don't tell us the tests are culturally biased unless you can explain why asians do so well on these same tests.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 20, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...





sure they do!
Look at haiti..well..maybe not haiti..Kenya...no..not kenya..
Uganda...
no...liberia...
no...Sudan...
no...The Congo....
nigeria...no...
Rwanda...no...
Somalia...no...
zimbabwe (The country formerly known as Rhodesia)...no
namibia...no...
ethiopia...

chicago?
detroit?
memphis?
atlanta?
st. louis?
new orleans?
oakland?
birmingham?


...hell...maybe you're right.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 20, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



asians be raciss, yo.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 20, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



See that you are desperate.

You based your whole argument in the "I.Q." tests.
Those tests have been proven not to measure the full range of intelligence.

Then you trot out an article by a fake biologist and fake geneticists, that I have shown was a paid racist that was hired by a racist organization to fabricate the fallacy of racial I.Q. 

So stick with your failing topic points.

Do you really think your level of intellect is superior to anyone else's, because if your performance on this board is an indicator you may as well bunk up with this loser:


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 20, 2014)

reconmark said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes..we're all racists....racism is everywhere...you need help to overcome it...blah...blah...all that aside and back to the topic;


Resolved;  africa is undeniably the most backward continent on earth.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 20, 2014)

reconmark said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



LOL at faggots living vicariously through youtube.

Lets be honest, You are more like Urkel or President Nobel Peace Prize, if you saw that guy in an elevator, you would clutch your purse.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...








Agreed, lol.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

I agree too


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 20, 2014)

Racial Disparities in IQ aren't disputed. Where the debate lies is whether IQ disparities aren't determined by variation in genotype or variations in environment. The Consensus now is that IQ is primarily heritable as opposed to being determined by environment, and this heritability factor in IQ grows as one becomes older. 

"Various studies have found the heritability of IQ to be between 0.7 and 0.8 in adults and 0.45 in childhood in the United States.[4][7][15] It may seem reasonable to expect that genetic influences on traits like IQ should become less important as one gains experiences with age. However, that the opposite occurs is well documented. Heritability measures in infancy are as low as 0.2, around 0.4 in middle childhood, and as high as 0.8 in adulthood.[8][16] One proposed explanation is that people with different genes tend to seek out different environments that reinforce the effects of those genes.[7]

A 1994 review in Behavior Genetics based on identical/fraternal twin studies found that heritability is as high as 0.80 in general cognitive ability but it also varies based on the trait, with .60 for verbal tests, .50 for spatial and speed-of-processing tests, and only .40 for memory tests.[4]

In 2006, The New York Times Magazine listed about three quarters as a figure held by the majority of studies,[17] while a 2004 meta-analysis of reports in Current Directions in Psychological Science gave an overall estimate of around .85 for 18-year-olds and older.[8]"

Heritability of IQ - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> I agree too



He doesn't look anything like a chimp, he looks a little inbred though. 

******* lack visual depth perception.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I agree too
> ...



He does look like a chimp. Almost all white people are inbred. Thats why you genetic pool is smaller and you grow tails.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It's easy to tell which whites and blacks are inbred.  They are primarily the people who are still racist, like you.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



" Initial analysis showed that African-American women were 1.75 times more likely than White women to have experienced CSA"
https://www.ncjrs.gov/App/publications/Abstract.aspx?id=237711
Incest Is More Of A Black Thing

Oprah made a movie on her childhood, during which she had to abort a baby after being raped by a family member.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



Yes we can tell who the real racists are. They dont say anything to the white cave simians but they are quick to call someone like me a racist when I prove the white racists wrong.  That must have touched a nerve.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



Try again. Whites came from incest. Its how they survived.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



Actually you made that statement with no documentation whatsoever, so as usual a statement was blown from your ass.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 20, 2014)

[

They look like half ****** albinos , perhaps they were used in the US Gov study confirming black sexual deviancy/incest.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

Its not even close.

Sex Offender Statistics - Child Molester Statistics



> "According to the Survey of Inmates of State Correctional Facilities by the U.S. Department of Justice Bureau of Justice Statistics, the following statistics have been recorded concerning the "characteristics of offenders" who "violate" and "assault" "children"."
> 
> * *Those inmates who were convicted of committing violent acts against children were more like to have been "white", a percentage of "nearly" 70%, than "any other race*".
> * "White inmates" were nearly "three times" "more likely" to have victimized a child than black inmates.
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



No. They are just white people. Just like you. Do you have a tail too? This must bother you. I see you erased the pictures out of your first post.


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 20, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



No they can do it,  the desire is there with many people but I think they are still a few generations away. The world is different now much more than even 10 years ago, information is so much more readily available, this will help the young ones there. I personaly know a few kids in Kenya and they are extremely studious and have aspirations of being doctors and engineers. The hope is the younger generations can also bury some of their bias in the past.  It is true a lot of the infrastructure is falling apart in some places where it was built back in the 50s and 60s,  but the more the younger generations want what the rest of the world has, it will eventually happen.  Its not that people arnt smart there but the power structure is an inhibitor,  but eventually it has to give way


----------



## reconmark (Jun 20, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



Actually I am more like the President.
I'm obvious more intelligent than you.
Very possibly more formally educated.
Live in a nicer suburb.
Kids go to a better school district, top 10% in the nation.
Make more money.
Live in a nicer home.

Don't waste my life with nordic cartoons and acting like the word "******" makes me brave.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 20, 2014)

reconmark said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



LOL, President has a USMessageboard Account.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



it will only take 1 generation for some countries. I know many engineers, doctors, and scientists here in the states from various African countries. I am good friends with 2 families from Africa. 1 family is from Togo and the other is from Eritrea. Both families are extremely intelligent and are doing what they can so they can go back once the situations in each country settle down.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Its not even close.
> 
> Sex Offender Statistics - Child Molester Statistics
> 
> ...



It's in their history to bee lice infected, morally degenerates:

    These people are creating a terrible problem in our cities. They can't or won't hold a job, they flout the law constantly and neglect their children, they drink too much and their moral standards would shame an alley cat. For some reason or other; they absolutely refuse to accommodate themselves to any kind of decent, civilized life.

This was said in 1956 in Indianapolis, not about blacks or other minorities, but about poor whites from the South. Nor was Indianapolis unique in this respect. A 1951 survey in Detroit found that white Southerners living there were considered "undesirable" by 21 percent of those surveyed, compared to 13 percent who ranked blacks the same way. In the late 1940s, a Chicago employer said frankly, "I told the guard at the plant gate to tell the hillbillies that there were no openings." When poor whites from the South moved into Northern cities to work in war plants during the Second World War, " occasionally a white southerner would find that a flat or furnished room had 'just been rented' when the landlord heard his southern accent. 

 For example, a nineteenth-century politician "built up a political machine in the poor white districts of Mississippi" by such practices as this: 


    He did not resort to any conventional tactics of kissing dirty babies, but he pleased mother sand fathers in log cabins by taking their children upon his lap and searching for red bugs, lice, and other vermin.

Sexual Activity

Southern whites were as different from northern whites when it came to sexual patterns as they were in other ways. Widespread casual sex was commented on by outside observers in both the American South and in those parts of Britain from which Southerners had come. Here again, the greatest contrast is with New England. While pregnant brides were very rare in seventeenth-century New England, they were more common in the Southern backcountry than anywhere else in the United States. A missionary estimated that more than nine-tenths of the backcountry women at whose weddings he officiated were already pregnant.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 20, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



Haha!!!...men like me and the President always laugh last.
It may be above your intellectual ability but I'll explain it anyway.

My Brain and education enable me to provide for my family very handsomely as does the President.
We hire people like you to perform tasks we don't care to and then send you on your way.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 20, 2014)

"haha...we are the soldiers of RAHOWA, we gonna take 'merica back!!!"






"i am the pinnacle of class and beauty."


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 20, 2014)

Demographic characteristics

All sex offenders

Of the 9,691 released sex offenders, approximately --

*  6,503 (67.1% of the 9,691) were white males
*  3,053 (31.5%) were black males
*  136 (1.4%) were males of other races (Asian, Pacific 
Islander, American Indian, and Alaska Native).

The vast majority of sex offenders were non-Hispanic males 
(80.1%). Half were over the age of 35 when released.

*Whites are about 75% of the population, including Hispanics as Whites as this statistic does. So whites(hispanic and non-hispanic) are about 8% less likely than your average American to be a sex offender. *

*Blacks are about 13% of the population, yet make of more than 30% of the sex offenders. They are almost 3x more likely than your average American to be a sex offender*

All you have done here is shown your ignorance on percentages and statistical proportions. 

http://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/ascii/rsorp94.txt


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Its not even close.
> ...



That reminds me of the first business I had.  I used set up computer networks for homeowners.  One white lady asked me to take a look at her husbands computer and I was absolutely shocked. This sicko was visiting sites I never knew even existed. Bestiality, Necrophilia, and Gerontophilia sites were store in his browser history.  I literally felt sick.  I had to tell the woman what was up but I never went back again.  I felt dirty just being in the house.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You need me to defend you from the white racist trolling you back for your black racist trolling?  My comment said whites and blacks nimrod.  You do know what the word and means right?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I dont need you to defend me from anything. I can hold my own. Just pointing out your comment was directed at me instead of the racist baboons you call your brothers.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## reconmark (Jun 20, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Demographic characteristics
> 
> All sex offenders
> 
> ...



Haha...no all you have done is try to deflect that an overwhelming number of Whites, more than Black people are sex offenders.

You people always want to play the "percentage game" because you know the raw numbers show you for what you are.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 20, 2014)

reconmark said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > Demographic characteristics
> ...



Yea, percentages, proportions, the white devils came up with those, credit where credit is due.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 20, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Thanks for posting fake internet hoax...it's about as real as your superior intellect...hahah!!!
*
June 14, 2009
Real or hoax?

A reader sent me a link to a scan of a newspaper clipping, in which a black man is quoted as saying:

    See, computers are racist because they make them too hard to use. They need to make them easy like TV, so people in the community can have good jobs. Computers are made by whites and Chinese, and we dont like it when we try to get ahead. 

Would someone really have said that? I think it might be a fake quote.

* * *

Yep, according to a comment, this is a fake, because it was stolen from here where everything is made up. I'm glad my BS detectors works most of the time. 



Stolen from www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Racist? Everything at encyclopediadramatica is fake.

Posted by: Austin | June 15, 2009 at 12:09 AM*

When you got nothing...I guess you get desperate..


----------



## reconmark (Jun 20, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



Yep, so White people get the credit for having the most sex predators and welfare recipients living in this country..


----------



## reconmark (Jun 20, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



Nope, like cleaning out my garage and draining my septic tank.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 20, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > "haha...we are the soldiers of RAHOWA, we gonna take 'merica back!!!"
> ...



Nope, heathengamers sister/mother and his unborn uncle's baby...


----------



## reconmark (Jun 20, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



I don't need to know where you live...


----------



## reconmark (Jun 22, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Don't worry you aren't alone, I'm making fun of your phony scientist hero too!!!!...haha.

Did he measure you???

* In the first incident, Rushton surveyed first-year psychology students, asking questions about penis length, distance of ejaculation and number of sex partners. In the second, he surveyed customers at a Toronto shopping mall, paying 50 white people, 50 black people and 50 Asians five dollars apiece to answer questions about their sexual habits.*

Did you give the hand job to your hero???....so it all boils down to penis envy.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 22, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Actually only an idiot would make such a stupid statement or an idiot who has never been there, or an idiot with no supporting documentation, or an idiot that mimics what passes for fact on sites aimed at white losers,or idiots jealous at the upward mobility of minorities above themselves, etc,etc.....

What's the common theme here??...oh yeah, you're an idiot with nothing to back your words.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 22, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



That's nice.

it doesn't debunk the fact that africa is the most backward continent on earth, though.


----------



## westwall (Jun 22, 2014)

*OK boys and girls.  That is enough off topic flaming.  Keep it on point.*


----------



## Meathead (Jun 22, 2014)

westwall said:


> *OK boys and girls.  That is enough off topic flaming.  Keep it on point.*


Good idea, and long overdue.

OK, what continent is more backward than Africa, or region more so than sub-Saharan Africa?

Let's get back on track.


----------



## theliq (Jun 22, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Really!!!!! I thought it was parts of the USA...where YOU come from..where every child gets an education,yet can barely string a sentence together,I think you don't know much about anything...you must be backward......that must be it.....by the way I'm theliq and I kick ignorant racists
Assholes BIG-TIME because I can and do...None shall escape my judgement


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 22, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> [
> No they can do it,  the desire is there with many people but I think they are still a few generations away. The world is different now much more than even 10 years ago, information is so much more readily available, this will help the young ones there. I personaly know a few kids in Kenya and they are extremely studious and have aspirations of being doctors and engineers. The hope is the younger generations can also bury some of their bias in the past.  It is true a lot of the infrastructure is falling apart in some places where it was built back in the 50s and 60s,  but the more the younger generations want what the rest of the world has, it will eventually happen.  Its not that people arnt smart there but the power structure is an inhibitor,  but eventually it has to give way




"The desire is there"???   Fine, but is the intelligence there?  That's the question and all the evidence says no. We see it in america where so very very few blacks study business or science in college. Blacks are mentally inferior and that's why africa will always be behind the rest of the world.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 22, 2014)

theliq said:


> [
> Really!!!!! I thought it was parts of the USA...where YOU come from..where every child gets an education,yet can barely string a sentence together,I think you don't know much about anything...you must be backward......that must be it.....by the way I'm theliq and I kick ignorant racists
> Assholes BIG-TIME because I can and do...None shall escape my judgement



Then kick yourself because you support affirmative action and that makes you a  monstrous , white-hating racist.


----------



## theliq (Jun 23, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Bozo.....now your Grammar and context is showing YOU up,you must be one of those backward people I was talking about because you seem incapable of elucidating what you actually mean...so here goes.

Did you mean that YOU think I am a MONSTROUS WHITE MAN THAT IS A RACIST  or

Did you mean that YOU think I am a MONSTROUS WHITE HATING WHITE MAN!!!!!!!

Either or is that Either, way you are Wrong.....So bend down low,so I can kick your ring BIGTIMEThen turn around and I'll kick your teeth in.......now stop being Totally MONSTROUS please


----------



## malikc6 (Jun 23, 2014)

I don't like the IQ argument because it basically brands people into groups. I also hear some people that buy into this IQ theory say that people with low Iq's can only increase to a small extent which is untrue. I hate how people tell others that they are limited to a certain degree. I really can't stand that. 

When it comes to the body, yes there are certain limitations. But with the brain, we don't exactly know their limits. Heck we don't know entirely about the brain and the mind. There are people who are incredibly great at one or two subjects, but don't do well in others but with consistency and practice, they can do it. 

I feel like people act like the mind and the brain is a container and only a certain amount of information can fit in there. It's more to it than that. I have read posts from those cockroaches on stormfront saying how an African with an IQ of 60 can only increase his or her IQ by 5 to 10 points! This is incredibly stupid! 

I am a firm believer in mind over matter and that one can do nearly anything with dedication and hard work. Some people are very intelligent but are lazy! They can do so much but choose not to! Some people are dumb as rocks but still have a strong desire to learn and do something! 

It's all about the persons character and will power. I happen to HATE math. I absolutely DESPISE math and I am going to be forced to take it in college because it is a requirement. In high school (graduated a month ago) I found it hard and frustrating, but I know that I could have done it. Heck if really wanted to, I could have probably aced Algebra and Geometry. Instead I went for the bare minimum and got D's in there.  
I simply just didn't want to do it due to the frustration I was getting out of it. I didn't get help or apply myself like I could have. I didn't dedicate myself to it. I didn't have the will power to do my best. 

The same logic could be applied to everyone. If blacks as a whole really wanted to do better, they could and intelligence wouldn't play too much of a role in my opinion. It's all about the desire to and the will to do it. If it isn't there, then things won't change.


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 23, 2014)

malikc6 said:


> I don't like the IQ argument because it basically brands people into groups. I also hear some people that buy into this IQ theory say that people with low Iq's can only increase to a small extent which is untrue. I hate how people tell others that they are limited to a certain degree. I really can't stand that.
> 
> When it comes to the body, yes there are certain limitations. But with the brain, we don't exactly know their limits. Heck we don't know entirely about the brain and the mind. There are people who are incredibly great at one or two subjects, but don't do well in others but with consistency and practice, they can do it.
> 
> ...



Heres something else to think about, most people you meet for example in Kenya who have had any schooling are going to speak at least three languages or maybe 4.
First is their mother tounge, (language of their tribe) next they are going to speak swahili,
comon language of the coast, then they will speak English and probably another tribal language as well or another European language. If they are people of such low IQ then how is this possible. Another thing is if you go to any grammar school over there and look at the kids hand written papers, you would think they were typed, They are usually that neat.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

theliq said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...




That's nice.

it doesn't debunk the fact that africa is the most backward continent on earth, though.


----------



## IanC (Jun 23, 2014)

malikc6 said:


> I don't like the IQ argument because it basically brands people into groups. I also hear some people that buy into this IQ theory say that people with low Iq's can only increase to a small extent which is untrue. I hate how people tell others that they are limited to a certain degree. I really can't stand that.
> 
> When it comes to the body, yes there are certain limitations. But with the brain, we don't exactly know their limits. Heck we don't know entirely about the brain and the mind. There are people who are incredibly great at one or two subjects, but don't do well in others but with consistency and practice, they can do it.
> 
> ...



the point is......most kids are lazy. people with high IQs learn without trying, and then they learn some more. people with low IQs take much longer to learn even simple things and they dont learn on their own. life is made up of thousands of small decisions every day. smart people make better decisions on average, and that is why we call them smart.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

malikc6 said:


> I don't like the IQ argument because it basically brands people into groups. I also hear some people that buy into this IQ theory say that people with low Iq's can only increase to a small extent which is untrue. I hate how people tell others that they are limited to a certain degree. I really can't stand that.
> 
> When it comes to the body, yes there are certain limitations. But with the brain, we don't exactly know their limits. Heck we don't know entirely about the brain and the mind. There are people who are incredibly great at one or two subjects, but don't do well in others but with consistency and practice, they can do it.
> 
> ...



Life itself is (also) an IQ test.

Consider which demographic is struggling the most in america.


----------



## theliq (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

> "The desire is there"???   Fine, but is the intelligence there?  That's the question and all the evidence says no. We see it in america where so very very few blacks study business or science in college. Blacks are mentally inferior and that's why africa will always be behind the rest of the world.
> 
> No - it's intelligence or lack of it. As evidence i point out that even here in america very very few blacks that go to college study difficult fields like math and science. Blacks should earn 13%of the math and science PHDs every year in america but they only earn 1%.



That has already been debunked, on this thread.
Next Lie:




> Originally Posted by ShootSpeeders View Post
> Don't tell me it's due to racism. All of black Africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades. Fact is blacks are mentally inferior and simply don't produce the scientists and businessmen that create wealth and a high standard of living. Blacks sing and dance and play sports. True in both America and Africa.



Been debunked, on this thread.
Next Lie:



> Actually it was europeans who brought african to it's peak around 1950. It was then that africa decided to throw out the whites and things have gone downhill since then.



Been debunked, on this thread.
Next Lie:



> Yup - black IQs are incredibly low esp in africa. American blacks are bette,r presumably because they have some white blood in them. If testing was done, i would wager american blacks with really black skin also have IQs in the 60s.



Been debunked on this thread.
Next Lie:



> IQ is accepted worldwide as a valid measure of intelligence. Accepted by governments, military, industry and schools world wide.



Actually this thread is filled with lies, you have not been able to substantiate, so the real question is, why does one wish to live in a world of fantasy versus reality?

Why does one believe that their greatest achievement in life, was something that they personally never had anything to do with, (skin color)?

Why does one point out the achievements of others and post no achievements of their own?

Why does one waste their entire lives on a pipe dream where their skin color will allow them some elevated social position that as an individual they could never achieve?

Why doe one post such a stupid proposition that Africa is a backward Country, will obviously ignorant of large segments of history, sociology, colonialism and environment?

* 3 MYTHS THAT BLOCK PROGRESS FOR THE POOR *


*Myth One
POOR COUNTRIES ARE DOOMED TO STAY POOR
by Bill Gates

I&#8217;ve heard this myth stated about lots of places, but most often about Africa. A quick Web search will turn up dozens of headlines and book titles such as 'How Rich Countries Got Rich and Why Poor Countries Stay Poor.'

Thankfully these books are not bestsellers, because the basic premise is false. The fact is, incomes and other measures of human welfare are rising almost everywhere, including in Africa.

So why is this myth so deeply ingrained?

I&#8217;ll get to Africa in a moment, but first let&#8217;s look at the broader trend around the world, going back a half-century.

So the easiest way to respond to the myth that poor countries are doomed to stay poor is to point to one fact: They haven&#8217;t stayed poor. Many&#8212;though by no means all&#8212;of the countries we used to call poor now have thriving economies. And the percentage of very poor people has dropped by more than half since 1990.

First, don&#8217;t let anyone tell you that Africa is worse off today than it was 50 years ago. Income per person has in fact risen in sub-Saharan Africa over that time, and quite a bit in a few countries. After plummeting during the debt crisis of the 1980s, it has climbed by two thirds since 1998, to nearly $2,200 from just over $1,300. Today, more and more countries are turning toward strong sustained development, and more will follow. Seven of the 10 fastest-growing economies of the past half-decade are in Africa.

Africa has also made big strides in health and education. Since 1960, the life span for women in sub-Saharan Africa has gone up from 41 to 57 years, despite the HIV epidemic. Without HIV it would be 61 years. The percentage of children in school has gone from the low 40s to over 75 percent since 1970. Fewer people are hungry, and more people have good nutrition. If getting enough to eat, going to school, and living longer are measures of a good life, then life is definitely getting better there. These improvements are not the end of the story; they&#8217;re the foundation for more progress. *
2014 Gates Annual Letter: Myths About Foreign Aid - Gates Foundation


So, cling to your ideology of hate and ignorance while the world passes you by.
You have already been supplied with ample evidence of Black millionaires and billionaires, Black CEOs and Presidents of businesses, Black scientists, technologists and doctors; many who have come from Africa.

Africa perfect?...no. 
America perfect?...no.
Any country perfect?...no?

Why are White racist usually the bottom rung of humanity, no matter the country they inhabit?

America, Europe, Australia, they are a majority of the less intelligent segment of whites, they are under educated, service industry types without the technical and educational expertise to elevate their positions in life.

Yet they harbor jealousy and resentment when they see people of all other colors passing them by in life.

Don't you know that you will be disparaging Africa until the day you die and you as an individual will still be stuck where you are now, while those in Africa look down their noses at your inability to compete.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

malikc6 said:


> I don't like the IQ argument because it basically brands people into groups. I also hear some people that buy into this IQ theory say that people with low Iq's can only increase to a small extent which is untrue. I hate how people tell others that they are limited to a certain degree. I really can't stand that.
> 
> When it comes to the body, yes there are certain limitations. But with the brain, we don't exactly know their limits. Heck we don't know entirely about the brain and the mind. There are people who are incredibly great at one or two subjects, but don't do well in others but with consistency and practice, they can do it.
> 
> ...



Well you have to understand that the history of "I.Q." testing was instituted by racist and racism; research "the pioneer fund" they fund these types of pseudo-scientific racist types.
Pioneers of Eugenics

As well they might. Nearly all the research that Murray and Herrnstein relied on for their central claims about race and IQ was funded by the Pioneer Fund, described by the London Sunday Telegraph (3/12/89) as a "neo-Nazi organization closely integrated with the far right in American politics." The fund's mission is to promote eugenics, a philosophy that maintains that "genetically unfit" individuals or races are a threat to society.

Secondly, racist like to troy out the "bell Curve" however they will NEVER inform you that one of it's chief authors has absolutely no educational credentials in biology or genetics.
They were also paid by the pioneer fund.
They also consciously and purposely ignored and refused to publish the results of other forms of "I.Q." tests that disproved their findings.

*Myth: The black/white IQ gap is 15 points and growing.

Fact: The black/white IQ gap is 7-10 points and shrinking. *

*Summary

Nationally representative IQ tests show a black/white IQ gap of 7 to 10 points. Academic achievement tests, for those who consider them valid measurements of IQ, show an average gap of about 10 points. In general, these tests show the gap is being reduced about two and a half points a decade. The Bell Curve flouts all this evidence on the basis of a single study, its own flawed analysis of the National Longitudinal Survey of Youth.



Argument

Among scientists, it has been common knowledge that both black and white IQs have been rising over the decades, with black IQs converging upwards towards whites. This fits nicely with America's rising standard of living, which has been rising somewhat faster for blacks, thanks to the Civil Rights movement and other anti-poverty measures.

The authors of The Bell Curve, then, face an uphill battle in trying to prove that black and white IQs are not converging, but diverging. They attribute this divergence to "dysgenesis," which supposedly results when dull people interbreed. In fact, they assert this downward trend in spite of the famous "Flynn Effect," which has been raising IQs for all people and all classes world-wide, about 3 points per decade.

In a second departure from scientific consensus, the authors also maintain that the IQ gap between blacks and whites is 15 points, an usually high figure. But this is not what four major IQ tests for children have found:

Black/white IQ gap in major IQ tests (1991) (1)

Ravens Standard Progressive Matrices       7 points
Kaufman Assessment Battery for Children    7
Stanford-Binet IV (two separate studies)  10

The authors of The Bell Curve note these numbers, but dismiss them. The Kaufman-ABC results, they claim, suffer from statistical problems. (2) Even granting them their objection, however, still leaves three major studies showing a 7 to 10-point gap, not a 15-point one. *

So when you hear someone speaking of I.Q., look at their motivations.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jun 23, 2014)

If blacks were equal they wouldn't need to try so desperately to convince people.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> If blacks were equal they wouldn't need to try so desperately to convince people.




If whites cave apes were not so desperate to prove Blacks were not equal they wouldnt start threads claiming they werent.  Look at all the threads the cave apes start trying to put Black people down and compare them to the threads started by Blacks putting whites down.  We know you cave apes are insecure and thats why its so funny when you start these threads.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > If blacks were equal they wouldn't need to try so desperately to convince people.
> ...



I agree. No one should be claiming the obvious. What I don't understand is your claim of how smart blacks were or are and how it was that the black man taught the white man everything from reading and writing to science yet the majority of whites excel in just about every socio-economical area while the majority of blacks struggle. In other words, reality contradicts your claims.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I know its hard for you to understand. Thats a you problem. Intelligent people understand and have actually written books about what white people have done to pretty much all races but specifically the Black ones that taught them literacy.  Whites like you mistake intelligence with war and killing. True intellectuals do not focus on those things. Instead they choose to improve the mind.  Before whites were even around Black people created all the sciences, writing, arts etc.  How do you suppose that was done without whites even being in the picture?


----------



## Meathead (Jun 23, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Granted. It defies reason how illiterates with no written language can teach anything, except how to sharpen spears and the like.


----------



## malikc6 (Jun 23, 2014)

I have said this before and Ill say it again. Ants are less smarter than humans but they follow their queen ant and they are all willing to do anything to ensure survival of their species. They take care of each other, feed each other, clean each other, and fight for each other. The same can be said for bees and termites. They have been around longer than dinosaurs. If they can do it, why can't the supposedly "less intelligent" blacks do it? Ants are basic compared to humans. We are very complex and the most self aware beings on this planet.  

Of course you have certain people on this forum and a lot more people off this forum that don't think blacks are humans. You all probably have heard of a guy named "Lord Jim" on stormfront or the owner of the site chimpout that think that blacks are more like animals than humans. I have even heard others say that we evolved from the Homo Eructus and that the other races like whites, Indians, Asians, and so on have Neanderthal DNA except blacks. These people say that the neanderthals were incredibly smart and sophisticated humanoids and that's the other races are so smart but because only 2% of Africans have neanderthal DNA, we supposedly are less intelligent because of that. 

Pretty comical stuff. It just scares me that people buy this crap. I'm just waiting for the next thing these idiots say. Ive heard stormfronters say that we came from gorillas, chimps, and even lions which aren't even apes!!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

malikc6 said:


> I have said this before and Ill say it again. Ants are less smarter than humans but they follow their queen ant and they are all willing to do anything to ensure survival of their species. They take care of each other, feed each other, clean each other, and fight for each other. The same can be said for bees and termites. They have been around longer than dinosaurs. If they can do it, why can't the supposedly "less intelligent" blacks do it? Ants are basic compared to humans. We are very complex and the most self aware beings on this planet.
> 
> Of course you have certain people on this forum and a lot more people off this forum that don't think blacks aren't humans. You all probably have heard of a guy named "Lord Jim" on stormfront or the owner of the site chimpout that think that blacks are more like animals than humans. I have even heard others say that we evolved from the Homo Eructus and that the other races like whites, Indians, Asians, and so on have Neanderthal DNA except blacks. These people say that the neanderthals were incredibly smart and sophisticated humanoids and that's the other races are so smart but because only 2% of Africans have neanderthal DNA, we supposedly are less intelligent because of that.
> 
> Pretty comical stuff. It just scares me that people buy this crap. I'm just waiting for the next thing these idiots say. Ive heard stormfronters say that we came from gorillas, chimps, and even lions which aren't even apes!!



Those people have their facts mixed up.  Blacks were the first homo sapien sapiens as proven by DNA.  Black people migrated out of Africa fully developed as modern man and populated the rest of the world. They mixed with other homo species such as Neanderthals/Denisovan at later dates and thats why most Africans today do not have Neanderthal dna.  Notice it was only when this was discovered that suddenly Neanderthals were now claimed to be more intelligent than first thought.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> malikc6 said:
> 
> 
> > I have said this before and Ill say it again. Ants are less smarter than humans but they follow their queen ant and they are all willing to do anything to ensure survival of their species. They take care of each other, feed each other, clean each other, and fight for each other. The same can be said for bees and termites. They have been around longer than dinosaurs. If they can do it, why can't the supposedly "less intelligent" blacks do it? Ants are basic compared to humans. We are very complex and the most self aware beings on this planet.
> ...



Link?

LMAO...just kidding. I know you don't have any.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > malikc6 said:
> ...



Your standard deflection is amusing.  I will help you out though since you have allowed your stormfrent buddies to brainwash you.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homo_sapiens



> Anatomically modern humans first appear in the fossil record in Africa about 195,000 years ago, and studies of molecular biology give evidence that the approximate time of divergence from the common ancestor of all modern human populations was 200,000 years ago.[3][4][5][6][7] The broad study of African genetic diversity found the &#450;Khomani San people to express the greatest genetic diversity among the 113 distinct populations sampled, making them one of 14 "ancestral population clusters". *The research also located the origin of modern human migration in south-western Africa, near the coastal border of Namibia and Angola*


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> If blacks were equal they wouldn't need to try so desperately to convince people.



I don't need to convince anyone that can read and observe facts.
The only people "convinced" of something is that lower class of whites who have never contributed anything to mankind...except racism.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Actually it is very stupid to suggest folk you know nothing about are illiterate, those you consider illiterate had a very intricate system of verbal communication and mathematics.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 23, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > If blacks were equal they wouldn't need to try so desperately to convince people.
> ...


Must suck to be a failed race pimp from a failed race. You and Asc make Sharpton look...well, sharp.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I never denied the theory existed. It has been challenged with valid evidence from asia and north america.....but we aren't going down that rabbit hole...


Do you agree with him that 



			
				asclepias said:
			
		

> Blacks were the first homo sapien sapiens as proven by DNA.  Black people migrated out of Africa fully developed as modern man and populated the rest of the world.



Yes or no?


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## Meathead (Jun 23, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Blacks taught whites and are now somehow academically challenged.

Test have to be dumbed down in order for blacks to pass them.

Blacks, for the most part have never mastered the English language and don't "axe" me why.

Now you can believe all the nonsense about blacks creating all the sciences, writing, arts etc... but the reality doesn't support any of it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Do you have a link that proves Africans had no written languages?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Youre thinking from your white point of view. What a white person calls academically challenged holds no water.  Why would you expect Blacks to master the English language when its a foreign sounding white language?  However, the fact that Blacks have mastered the English language and even gave it some flavor proves your statement wrong.

Now you can believe all your nonsense about what happened but your own science and history supports it. Your own white scientist and historians agree.  Your handlers simply have kept you in the dark.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Africans obviously do. Sub-Saharans obviously didn't and don't. I cannot prove a negative. The onus (responsibility) is on you to prove they did. Dingbat theories and sites don't count.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

Meathead said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Actually the failed race pimps are those who start these threads and roam the likes of stupid front and CCC.

It's obvious, you are one of those "lower rung" Whites.

Must suck to claim that Africans were illiterate and now anyone on the internet can see what a stupid schmuck you are..


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Can you prove super-saharans did not have written languages?  No the onus is not on me. I already know they did have written languages. Do you have a link proving your theory? if you dont then try a new tactic because the old one doesnt work. Yes you can prove a negative. You sound like a parrot.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



The negro is trying to corner you by asking you prove to a negative.

The question would be for him to show evidence of these alleged "written languages" throughout history....which he can never do.



EDIT;
Oh well..too late.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



I already posted the link, you go back and find it.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



back up your current claims. referring me to something you allegedly posted some time in the past that may or may not be relevant doesn't fool anyone. I'm not running in cirlces to prove you a fool. You do well on your own.

If you claim something, prove it ...or you're lying.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, that was his attempt at logic......
As you can see, there are categories of abilities; he just falls into the lower echelons.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 23, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


You need a written language to be literate. It really isn't that difficult. While most of the world succeeded in developing written systems, black Africans did not even with diffusion from North Africa. They might have had some kind of history before Arab traders and European colonists arrived.

I have no way of knowing, but is your speech as garbled as Sharpton's?


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



No you just are bright enough to know that I would once again make you the fool.
Not to worry, anyone with sufficient intelligence can back track this thread and read my link.

If you are too stupid to realize the relevancy of the link I previously provided, you are too stupid to find it.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

Meathead said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Why should I substantiate your ignorance, you just did a quite commendable job..


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Yes..that's all fascinating, I'm sure.

Back to the topic, though.
africa is the most backward continent in the world.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No I'm cornering him by asking him to provide a link that says super-saharans did not have written languages.  That way i can provide my link.  You however are null and void as you just proved on the other thread.  It doesnt matter what link is provided. You always avoid addressing them anyway.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



He avoids links like the plague. I just proved it on another thread.  He is what one calls willfully ignorant.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



I address the topic..not the diversions and distractions you try to create.;

Africa is the most backward continent on earth.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Yeah, it's fascinating that you asked for a link and when told that it already has been posted, now attempts to deflect from it.

I told you, it's easy to make you the fool...

The topic has no real validity because it was never framed with any supporting documentation, another amateurish and unintelligent act on your part.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh, come on guys. Finding a native sub-Saharan written language shouldn't be that difficult since you obviously must know what it was called.

I would be very interested to see script and codexes.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Yeah, it's fascinating that you asked for a link and when told that it already has been posted, now attempts to deflect form it.



Randomly changing the subject and making wild claims and allegations is your tactic to derail and cause a distraction whenever you get cornered....and when challenged for a link, you say "go look it up I already posted it" hoping to run the other person in circles looking for something that doesn't even exist.

Smart people don't fall for those cheap tactics.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



No you ask for links to deflect then run back to the "topic" when you get clowned. Its ok but just know I know. You are officially dismissed.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 23, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Oh, come on guys. Finding a native sub-Saharan written language shouldn't be that difficult since you obviously must know what it was called.
> 
> I would be very interested to see script and codexes.



It's called EBONICS you racist shitlord


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Oh, come on guys. Finding a native sub-Saharan written language shouldn't be that difficult since you obviously must know what it was called.
> 
> I would be very interested to see script and codexes.



Sure. Show me a link that says they did not have written languages.  That should be pretty simple.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it's fascinating that you asked for a link and when told that it already has been posted, now attempts to deflect form it.
> ...



If researching a thread that you posted  in, is indeed "running you in circles", how does that portray your level of intelligence.

You asked for a link and was told that it had already been posted, are you usually this ignorant of the content of the threads you post on??


----------



## Meathead (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, come on guys. Finding a native sub-Saharan written language shouldn't be that difficult since you obviously must know what it was called.
> ...


You'd think that you would be shouting the name of this non-existent written language from the rooftops in racial pride of your ancestors'accomplishments.

Sorry, you've failed miserably.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, come on guys. Finding a native sub-Saharan written language shouldn't be that difficult since you obviously must know what it was called.
> ...



fucking lol


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Actually you failed miserably when you made the claim that Africans were illiterate.
You made a claim where's YOUR LINK????


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



No one is going to search through 30 pages to find where you were lying about something...If the "link" even exists. it's an obvious dodge and distraction. No one is fooled.

Your continued aversion to posting links is self explanatory.


Now...what were we talking about before this latest attempt to derail..oh yes...

Africa is the most backward continent on earth.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 23, 2014)

Come on guys. Where's your racial pride? What is this script called?

I'd love to see it. Again, no dingbat sites or theories.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes, the topic:

*I told you, it's easy to make you the fool...

The topic has no real validity because it was never framed with any supporting documentation, another amateurish and unintelligent act on your part.*

Don't be afraid to find the link making you the fool once again, other people will find it easily, it's a simple matter of knowing how to search posts.

Something you obvious can't manipulate intellectually.
So, if the fool's way out is to call me a liar...be my guest.

Why should you be complicit in the outing of your idiocy.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Come on guys. Where's your racial pride? What is this script called?
> 
> I'd love to see it. Again, no dingbat sites or theories.



Sorry grown men depend on racial pride, that the crutch that people who have never individually accomplished anything depend on.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Yes, the topic:
> 
> *I told you, it's easy to make you the fool...
> 
> ...



The evidence is historical, empirical and observable. 

africa is the most backward continent on earth.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 23, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Yes, the topic:
> 
> *I told you, it's easy to make you the fool...
> 
> ...


Come on. What is this script called? You have the ability here to rock the foundations of the truncated history of sub-Saharan Africa! I have no idea why you're keeping it a secret.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



I'm clicking but your link doesnt work.  Is there a reason?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

Meathead said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the topic:
> ...



Are you going to keep talking or support your claim?


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the topic:
> ...



Ahhh...your "opinion" lacking all the required substantiation, facts cites, etc...
Why aren't I surprised?


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 23, 2014)

Fact as to why Africa is the most backward continent. 

100% of the women in subsaharan Africa have been raped


----------



## Meathead (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Just a name, a link ffs! I would think you'd be proud!

Is it some sort of secret?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Its about as secret as yours apparently.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Ok...Is slavery still practiced in africa?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

Meathead said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the topic:
> ...



You guys keep calling it subsaharan which actually is not true. Europe is sub saharan. I think you mean super Saharan.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Ok...Is Africa the only Place where slavery is still practiced>


----------



## Meathead (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Pleeeeze, the name of this script native to sub-Saharan Africa? Such a super-race responsible for such vast accomplishments and civilizing the rest of the world must certainly have had an extensive written record.

Is it some sort of huge conspiracy that only blacks are allowed to see and read?


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 23, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Subsaharan Africa is the only place where 100% of the women are raped.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



If you want to see it all you simply have to do is support your claim.  I dont think you want to see it or either you cant find a credible link supporting your claim.  No ding bat theories only credible sites please.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmO-ziHU_D8]"Debate" American Style: Our Top Orators in Action - YouTube[/ame]

Linguistic experts decoding the lost written language of subsaharan africa, bix nood.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


OK Asc, I've had my fun. If you do come up with this script, you'll literally rock history. Get back to me then, but then I'll probably see it on the news I suppose.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Well, actually like so much from these posters, they don't know what the hell they are talking about.

Actually there is a "sub-Saharan" system of writing.

*Ancient Africa had a predominately, but not exclusively, oral tradition. But Ethiopia for over a 1000 of years has used, and still uses a Ge'ez based native script.*

Ge'ez script   &#4938;&#4848;&#4621;
Origins

*The Ge'ez or Ethiopic script possibly developed from the Sabaean/Minean script. The earliest known inscriptions in the Ge'ez script date to the 5th century BC. At first the script represented only consonants. Vowel indication started to appear in 4th century AD during the reign of king Ezana, though might have developed at a earlier date. *

Ironically:

*Despite the modern diversity of scripts there are only 4 progenitors (independent development) for every script written today: Egypt (3500 B.C.E.), Ancient Iraq/Iran (3500 B.C.E.), China, and Mesoamerica. Every other script is a blueprint of these 4 scripts, or indirectly inspired by them (diffusion) (e.g. Cherokee).

It was once thought that the origin of Egyptian Hieroglyphs were religious and historical, but recent developments could point to an economical impetus for this script as well as push back the time depth of this writing system.

Europe has never produced any native script, every script is derivativeseven Ancient Greek. The history of the alphabet started in ancient Egypt. By the 27th century BC Egyptian writing had a set of some 24 hieroglyphs which are called uniliterals. The numerology (0,1,2,3,4,5) of modern Western scripts all comes from Arabic numerals. We often believe much of civilization was a European creation, but Europe, like most of the world, borrowed from the rare genius of four script inventors, just like it borrowed domestication, and religion. *

*Ge'ez (&#4877;&#4821;&#4829; G&#601;&#703;&#601;z), is a script used as an abugida (syllable alphabet) for several languages of Ethiopia and Eritrea. It originated as an abjad (consonant-only alphabet) and was first used to write Ge'ez, now the liturgical language of the Ethiopian Orthodox Tewahedo Church and the Eritrean Orthodox Tewahedo Church. In Amharic and Tigrinya, the script is often called fidäl (&#4938;&#4848;&#4621, meaning "script" or "alphabet*

So why didn't Europe "ever" devise a written system of it's own????


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



That was great attempt at pretending you had fun. We all know you cant dig up a link. Do you really think you fooled anyone?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



You should have made Meathead produce his stormfrent link.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 23, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Not a credible link, try again.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Too bad you dont get to define whats credible.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



LMAO..his anti white "source"....hahahahahahahaaaaahhAHAHAHAHAHAHA...

_African Holocaust (Est. 2001) is a non-profit civil society dedicated to the progressive study of African history and culture. The society is composed of African scholars and writers, who share the desire use critical thinking to represent and restore an authentic, reflexive, honest, inclusive and balanced study of the African experience, past and present_


http://www.africanholocaust.net/ah_about.htm


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



LOLOL!!!!!...it's from SEVERAL different links, you try again because you just blew it out your ass!!!!!!!....


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Yes I do, I am white, it is my privilege to do so.

Provide a link that the link you post is true. 

Also, 100% of subsaharan african women have been raped. Why are you ignoring this fact?


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 23, 2014)

reconmark said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



find a link that those links are true otherwise you will remain debunked.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

*Europe has never produced any native script, every script is derivatives&#8212;even Ancient Greek. The history of the alphabet started in ancient Egypt. By the 27th century BC Egyptian writing had a set of some 24 hieroglyphs which are called uniliterals. The numerology (0,1,2,3,4,5) of modern Western scripts all comes from Arabic numerals. We often believe much of civilization was a European creation, but Europe, like most of the world, borrowed from the rare genius of four script inventors, just like it borrowed domestication, and religion.*

Why has Europe "never" developed it's own written language???


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 23, 2014)

Ethiopians stole the language and script from Arabs. Wow what a surprise black people stealing things lol.

The earliest inscriptions of Semitic languages in Eritrea and Ethiopia date to the 9th century BC in Epigraphic South Arabian (ESA), an Abjad shared with contemporary kingdoms in South Arabia. After the 7th and 6th centuries BC, however, variants of the script arose, evolving in the direction of the Ge'ez abugida (a writing system that is also called an alphasyllabary). 

Ge'ez script - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



White privilege only covers areas you control. You dont control what is credible.  I dont need a link to prove this. I said so.

Why are you claiming all European women have been raped? That is not true.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 23, 2014)

reconmark said:


> *Europe has never produced any native script, every script is derivativeseven Ancient Greek. The history of the alphabet started in ancient Egypt. By the 27th century BC Egyptian writing had a set of some 24 hieroglyphs which are called uniliterals. The numerology (0,1,2,3,4,5) of modern Western scripts all comes from Arabic numerals. We often believe much of civilization was a European creation, but Europe, like most of the world, borrowed from the rare genius of four script inventors, just like it borrowed domestication, and religion.*
> 
> Why has Europe "never" developed it's own written language???



That link has been debunked since you provided no link that the link you provided was true.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes I do, because blacks aren't credible. A privilege of being white is being credible. 

I am not claiming that European women have been raped. 

I am stating subsaharan have a 100% rape rate.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



Blacks are the credible ones. Whites have lied like you for centuries. You are the ones that are not credible unless it agrees with what Black scholars have found.

Europe does not have a 100% rate rape.  No place does.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...




Like I have been saying, these Idiots have no individual capabilities so they have to fall back on whatever they can, even if it's as weak as pigment...


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

reconmark said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What is hilarious is they think they can define what is credible or not when they are known for lying to make themselves feel secure.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > *Europe has never produced any native script, every script is derivativeseven Ancient Greek. The history of the alphabet started in ancient Egypt. By the 27th century BC Egyptian writing had a set of some 24 hieroglyphs which are called uniliterals. The numerology (0,1,2,3,4,5) of modern Western scripts all comes from Arabic numerals. We often believe much of civilization was a European creation, but Europe, like most of the world, borrowed from the rare genius of four script inventors, just like it borrowed domestication, and religion.*
> ...


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



No, what's funny is the "prove it" mantra for 5 pages and when they get a "Boom"in the face, their only reply, it's a anti-white website...lololol!!!!


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

Why did Europe fail to ever devise a written language natively???....more importantly what number of the population could even read the language they devised from other cultures??


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



Proof???


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Why did Europe fail to ever devise a written language natively???....more importantly what number of the population could even read the language they devised from other cultures??



From my studies Europe forgot everything they were taught by the Egyptians and then the Moors Had to reeducate them again.  Some of those Moors were definitely Black guys.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Why did Europe fail to ever devise a written language natively???....more importantly what number of the population could even read the language they devised from other cultures??
> ...



LOLOLO!!!!.......LOLOLO!!!!

That must be from a "hate whitey" website too....


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Blacks aren't credible because your skin is the color of poop. That is correct Europe doesn't have a 100% rape rate but Africa does.


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Why did Europe fail to ever devise a written language natively???....more importantly what number of the population could even read the language they devised from other cultures??
> ...



 "from my studies"


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Ignorant racist white guys are the best form of amusement and easy to toy with.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 23, 2014)

reconmark said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Provide a link it isnt


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



Your women tell me our skin looks like chocolate.  You know how much women crave chocolate right?  They have a whole holiday geared to imprinting your women on the joys of chocolate.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



You are the one that said European women are raped 100% of the time.  You provide a link.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



But nothing to substantiate your uneducated "opinion???"

What about "poop" now and why are you spending time with your face in a toilet stool???..lol!!!


----------



## Doubletap (Jun 23, 2014)

"Racism is the lowest, most crudely primitive form of collectivism. It is the notion of ascribing moral, social or political significance to a man&#8217;s genetic lineage&#8212;the notion that a man&#8217;s intellectual and characterological traits are produced and transmitted by his internal body chemistry. Which means, in practice, that a man is to be judged, not by his own character and actions, but by the characters and actions of a collective of ancestors.

Racism claims that the content of a man&#8217;s mind (not his cognitive apparatus, but its content) is inherited; that a man&#8217;s convictions, values and character are determined before he is born, by physical factors beyond his control. This is the caveman&#8217;s version of the doctrine of innate ideas&#8212;or of inherited knowledge&#8212;which has been thoroughly refuted by philosophy and science. Racism is a doctrine of, by and for brutes. It is a barnyard or stock-farm version of collectivism, appropriate to a mentality that differentiates between various breeds of animals, but not between animals and men.

Like every form of determinism, racism invalidates the specific attribute which distinguishes man from all other living species: his rational faculty. Racism negates two aspects of man&#8217;s life: reason and choice, or mind and morality, replacing them with chemical predestination." Ayn Rand


----------



## Rotagilla (Jun 23, 2014)

Doubletap said:


> "Racism is the lowest, most crudely primitive form of collectivism. It is the notion of ascribing moral, social or political significance to a mans genetic lineagethe notion that a mans intellectual and characterological traits are produced and transmitted by his internal body chemistry. Which means, in practice, that a man is to be judged, not by his own character and actions, but by the characters and actions of a collective of ancestors.
> 
> Racism claims that the content of a mans mind (not his cognitive apparatus, but its content) is inherited; that a mans convictions, values and character are determined before he is born, by physical factors beyond his control. This is the cavemans version of the doctrine of innate ideasor of inherited knowledgewhich has been thoroughly refuted by philosophy and science. Racism is a doctrine of, by and for brutes. It is a barnyard or stock-farm version of collectivism, appropriate to a mentality that differentiates between various breeds of animals, but not between animals and men.
> 
> Like every form of determinism, racism invalidates the specific attribute which distinguishes man from all other living species: his rational faculty. Racism negates two aspects of mans life: reason and choice, or mind and morality, replacing them with chemical predestination." Ayn Rand



ayn rand is full of shit, too.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What a loser..."because I'm white"............


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



I said the rape rate is not 100% in Europe and is 100% in Africa and no one has debunked these facts


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



Because, YOU HAVEN"T STATED ANYTHING FACTUAL!!!...DUMB ASS!!!!!!!!...LOL!!!


----------



## reconmark (Jun 23, 2014)

Time for a break.
Get back when it can be explained why  Europe never devised it's own native alphabet and even then why nearly 90% of it's inhabitants could not read or write??


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 23, 2014)

reconmark said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Provide links my facts aren't true oh wait you can't


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



You said sub-Saharan. Now you are changing up? 
What makes you think people are going to waste time debunking your worthless opinion if you dont provide a link to support your claim?


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Subsahara Africa is Africa. Only someone with poop skin wouldn't know geography. 
you respond. Just not with links because my facts are undeniable. You have conceded.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



You have your directions and geography mixed up. Until you provide a link European women are raped 100% of the time I'm just going to laugh at your posts.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 23, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



What do you mean by 100% rape rate.
That 100% of women there are raped?

Who is going to do all these rapes?
They can't even feed all the people in Africa
but they can rape all the people there?  
????

I don't get this point or follow the direction.

What I will say of the genocides and tribal warfare that has devastated the
African continent and "diaspora" -- the generational ills and cycles of oppression,
the curses and witchcraft/voodoo inflicted on one tribe by another,
All these have created a vicious cycle of suffering that I do not wish on any human.

Whatever we wish on others comes back to us.
So if this ill will begets more delight in retribution and suffering,
it is NO WONDER the whole world has continued to suffer escalation exponentially.

To break this cycle of human suffering
requires universal compassion and forgiveness not to pass on the ill will and repeat
the same problems in any other place or form.

Merely blaming others for suffering does nothing to solve the root problem,
so it spreads and repeats until it becomes EVERYONE's problem worldwide.

We all suffer if we do not help our neighbors resolve the roots of sickness and strife.
That affects all of us as humanity, independent of race, culture nation or class of society.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 23, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Both


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No you don't understand geography  

Sub-Saharan Africa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Now provide  links disproving this link and the stated fact 100% of women in sub Saharan Africa. Because so far, your nervous laughs just prove you have lost a debate to a man of a superior race, the white Nordic race.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



You are repeating a vicious **** lie that is perpetuated to sick ******* on us whites. 

There is no such thing as supersaharan and it has been thoroughly debunked. You need to provide links to disprove the stated fact the supersaharan concept has been disproven or you automatically lose the debate which I control the parameters of being a white man


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



Like most white perspectives thats not a credible link since its written from a white point of view and its wrong. Please provide a link showing 100% of any continents women are raped.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



It only takes a little brain power to prove your ignorance. Sub means below or inferior. Super means above or superior.  Since most of Africa is above the Sahara, It would be called super saharan.   Prove me wrong. Problem is you cant. To illustrate my point I have provided you a map that is portrayed as the Egyptians saw the world.

http://america.aljazeera.com/opinions/2014/2/maps-cartographycolonialismnortheurocentricglobe.html



> There is nothing inevitable or intrinsically correct &#8212; not in geographic, cartographic or even philosophical terms &#8212; about the north being represented as up, because up on a map is a human construction, not a natural one. *Some of the very earliest Egyptian maps show the south as up, presumably equating the Nile&#8217;s northward flow with the force of gravity. And there was a long stretch in the medieval era when most European maps were drawn with the east on the top. *









So while I only consider you cave simians to be backwards the white perception of the world is actually upside down.


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 23, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > *Europe has never produced any native script, every script is derivatives&#8212;even Ancient Greek. The history of the alphabet started in ancient Egypt. By the 27th century BC Egyptian writing had a set of some 24 hieroglyphs which are called uniliterals. The numerology (0,1,2,3,4,5) of modern Western scripts all comes from Arabic numerals. We often believe much of civilization was a European creation, but Europe, like most of the world, borrowed from the rare genius of four script inventors, just like it borrowed domestication, and religion.*
> ...



I sure hope you're just a troll. You make white peeps look stupid. Is that your agenda?


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



post a link that it is not a credible link otherwise your statement is debunked. I can see you cover your fear for the truth in a nervous laughter.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Your link, has been disproven by NASA photography. 






Now provide an updated link disproving the scientifically verified  NASA link.

Also, no one has disproven the verified fact that 100% of women in subsahran Africa have been raped. 

Through silence you have conceded this argument


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 23, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



It seems all these knuckle-dragging bigots are semiliterate scum. This one clearly left school after 7th grade ... at age 18.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 23, 2014)

Shut up ****** loving piece of shit





SAYIT said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



As of yet, none of u have disprove the fact of the 100% rape rate in africa. This conclusively proves Africa is an inferior continent I am waiting for a challenge


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 23, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Shut up ****** loving piece of shit



   
Make me, fat boy. BTW ... nice ta-tas.


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 23, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> As of yet, none of u have disprove the fact of the 100% rape rate in africa. This conclusively proves Africa is an inferior continent I am waiting for a challenge



Using your rationale, I have seen nothing which proves your IQ isn't single digit, proving conclusively that it is.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 23, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > As of yet, none of u have disprove the fact of the 100% rape rate in africa. This conclusively proves Africa is an inferior continent I am waiting for a challenge
> ...


Wrong. You need to provide a link to disprove my IQ is 200. Lol dumbass white boy


----------



## rdean (Jun 23, 2014)

Fuck these right wingers and their "If blacks...........blah blah blah".  And they hate the "I" word.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



Your link on that topic has already been debunked.  Please post a link proving your statement 100% of women get raped anywhere.  If you dont then I'm done with your flailing around.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 23, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



NASA took the picture upside down or a white guy purposely orientated it so that it appears as whites think. Now provide a link that proves you know which direction is up in space.  If you cant i will grant you your concession you are greatly outclassed.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 23, 2014)

rdean said:


> Fuck these right wingers and their "If blacks...........blah blah blah".  And they hate the "I" word.



HAHAHA.  Another left wing loony whose idea of an argument is to say "fuck you". More proof that even the left knows blacks really  are mentally inferior.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Provide a link(not the debunked Egyptian map) that proves they took the picture upside down or a white guy purposely orientated it it so it appears how whites think. Otherwise your inability to respond to a link is an automatic concession that further proves the inferiority of the African Continent and further emphasizes the 100%  rape rate in Africa.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Nope since you made the claim that my established fact about the 100% rape rate is wrong, the burden is on you to provide evidence to the contrary. As of right now, your lack of response is a concession to my position.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 24, 2014)

Since blacks took over South Africa, it has become the rape, murder, and aids capital of the world.  Blacks are mentally inferior animals and cannot manage a first world country.  RSA used to be the jewel of africa.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 24, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RWHeathenGamer said:
> ...



Your concession and plethora of diversions have been noted. You are dismissed.


----------



## reconmark (Jun 24, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Since blacks took over South Africa, it has become the rape, murder, and aids capital of the world.  Blacks are mentally inferior animals and cannot manage a first world country.  RSA used to be the jewel of africa.



Having been made a fool many times in this thread, he now outs himself as a fool....


----------



## reconmark (Jun 24, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Since blacks took over South Africa, it has become the rape, murder, and aids capital of the world.  Blacks are mentally inferior animals and cannot manage a first world country.  RSA used to be the jewel of africa.


 
Since Blacks took over South Africa, whites that are mentally inferior are now forced to survive based on their true intellect and abilities.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 24, 2014)

reconmark said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Since blacks took over South Africa, it has become the rape, murder, and aids capital of the world.  Blacks are mentally inferior animals and cannot manage a first world country.  RSA used to be the jewel of africa.
> ...




looks like paradise compared to Detroit


----------



## reconmark (Jun 24, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...


 Evidently you know nothing of Detroit...


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 24, 2014)

reconmark said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



let's make a trade.


----------



## RoadVirus (Jun 24, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Article from Sept. 2009:


> Eight years later, the site known as Ground Zero remains mostly a giant hole in the ground. A projected completion date has been pushed back years, if not decades. The project has been beset by repeated delays, changing designs, billions of dollars in cost overruns, and feuding among the various parties involved in the complex undertaking.



Rebuilding at World Trade Center Site Long Delayed


----------



## Meathead (Jun 24, 2014)

RoadVirus said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Good point. Swallow would be much more impressed with a shantytown of Dominican and Muslim immigrants living in a jumble of metallic and organic human wreckage.


----------



## RoadVirus (Jun 24, 2014)

Wake said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Don't tell me it's due to racism.  All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades.  Fact is blacks are mentally inferior and simply don't produce the scientists and businessmen that create wealth and a high standard of living.  Blacks sing and dance and play sports. True in both america and africa.
> ...



So then how do you explain how Zimbabwe went from "Breadbasket of Africa" during the White-ruled era to "As poor as you possible can get" under Black rule?

Give up? Luckily, I can answer that one for you. Robert Mugabe's "land reform" program. Seizing White-owned farms and giving them to Blacks, many of whom wouldn't know the difference between a backhoe and a shovel. The economy of Zimbabwe collapses because, among other things, it's no longer a major exporter of crops.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 24, 2014)

RoadVirus said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



Takes a lot of learning to overcome 6 centuries. Not to mention continued European meddling.  They will learn in time. Dont worry your little head about it.



> Because it has been raped for more than six centuries by Europeans.


----------



## RoadVirus (Jun 24, 2014)

reconmark said:


> Ghettos are the end result of America forfeiting it's manufacturing and industrial bases in rust belt cities where Whites and Blacks lived peacefully, usually until some ignorant backward Southerners slimed their way into those areas and demanded that Black people become subservient to them.



Or it could be like what happened to Detroit: Liberalism.

Unions in those manufacturing and industrial bases start getting greedy, forcing companies to close up shop and incompent/corrupt city leaders are sucking the city's bank account dry.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 24, 2014)

Still, some credit must be given to SA for attempting to keep their white population unlike Zimbabwe. Whether they learned from the Rhodesian clusterfuck or the ANC actually had some members with an iota of common sense is unsure. 

The sad fact of the matter is that the larger the percentage of non-blacks, the more successful the country. There are no exceptions in Africa or elsewhere.


----------



## Doubletap (Jun 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Doubletap said:
> 
> 
> > "Racism is the lowest, most crudely primitive form of collectivism. It is the notion of ascribing moral, social or political significance to a man&#8217;s genetic lineage&#8212;the notion that a man&#8217;s intellectual and characterological traits are produced and transmitted by his internal body chemistry. Which means, in practice, that a man is to be judged, not by his own character and actions, but by the characters and actions of a collective of ancestors.
> ...



Wow! That's a really heavy rebuttal to what I posted!
Are U always so intellectual? lol
Still in grade school I guess.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Jun 24, 2014)

Doubletap said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Doubletap said:
> ...


Have you been tested for aspergers?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 24, 2014)

reconmark said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Since blacks took over South Africa, it has become the rape, murder, and aids capital of the world.  Blacks are mentally inferior animals and cannot manage a first world country.  RSA used to be the jewel of africa.
> ...



The board notes you never addressed the issue and instead made a personal attack.  Thanks for admitting i'm right.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 24, 2014)

RoadVirus said:


> So then how do you explain how Zimbabwe went from "Breadbasket of Africa" during the White-ruled era to "As poor as you possible can get" under Black rule?
> 
> Give up? Luckily, I can answer that one for you. Robert Mugabe's "land reform" program. Seizing White-owned farms and giving them to Blacks, many of whom wouldn't know the difference between a backhoe and a shovel. The economy of Zimbabwe collapses because, among other things, it's no longer a major exporter of crops.



Yup - whites built rhodesia into a first world country and then the blacks, who had done nothing, took it over and renamed in zimbabwe and everything collapsed. .  Blacks can't do technology and the country was sure to collapse once blacks took over.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 24, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Still, some credit must be given to SA for attempting to keep their white population unlike Zimbabwe. Whether they learned from the Rhodesian clusterfuck or the ANC actually had some members with an iota of common sense is unsure.
> 
> The sad fact of the matter is that the larger the percentage of non-blacks, the more successful the country. There are no exceptions in Africa or elsewhere.



Mandela himself said that.  When he became president in 1995 he begged the whites to stay, telling them, "we need your skills and intelligence and expertise."  Blacks know that they are mentally inferior and need the white man to run things.


----------



## malikc6 (Jun 24, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Still, some credit must be given to SA for attempting to keep their white population unlike Zimbabwe. Whether they learned from the Rhodesian clusterfuck or the ANC actually had some members with an iota of common sense is unsure.
> ...



What makes you think that you speak for the blacks? How do you know we think that we are inferior?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 25, 2014)

malikc6 said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



He doesn't. His own poor self esteem has him  looking anywhere that he can for someone to look down on. One week it's blacks, other times it's women, and sometimes it's Hispanics.  

I think he should have started with lab rats first, and worked his way up  from there. Actually, that probably would have been a fail too.


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 25, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> > So then how do you explain how Zimbabwe went from "Breadbasket of Africa" during the White-ruled era to "As poor as you possible can get" under Black rule?
> ...



It was more about Mugabe and his system of government....   which is no system at all.
it was just systematic retribution.
You can bet there were plenty of black intelectuals there who probably worked along side
the whites, and they were probablty among the first to go as well.


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 25, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Still, some credit must be given to SA for attempting to keep their white population unlike Zimbabwe. Whether they learned from the Rhodesian clusterfuck or the ANC actually had some members with an iota of common sense is unsure.
> ...



You forgot to post a link to that quote. Without the link it can only be concluded that you fabricated it or found it at some Nazi website like Stormfront.


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 25, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



I think we all know Mandela was one to work with people politically, and smart enough to realize that as long as SA was generating wealth through business there would be opportunity for all people including black people. Even through Aparthide, South Africa was 
the place to go for working opportunity for black people throughout Africa. Aparthiede was a system,  and Mandela was smart enough to realize not every white person embodied apartheide.  I would not be supprised at all if he said the words inside the quotation marks.


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 25, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



I agree that Mandela was smart enough not to toss the baby with the bathwater but if one can find the quote, one should post the link. I find most of the bigot-boys here tend to play fast and loose with the facts.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You are a typical lying piece of shit racist.  Where did I call racist baboons my brother?


----------



## theliq (Jun 25, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Colonialism.
> ...



Well you can actually........The Colonial Masters in Africa used Africans as Slaves and shipped them to America,Brazil and the West Indies....it was called the TRIANGLE of TRADE......cotton then to England...then Manufactured Goods to Africa......bringing huge wealth to England and America or the wealthy in those countries.


You should read "THE GREAT WHITE LIE" it will explain much to you(which you need to learn,as your explanation is purile to say the least)  just saying...steve


----------



## theliq (Jun 25, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Still, some credit must be given to SA for attempting to keep their white population unlike Zimbabwe. Whether they learned from the Rhodesian clusterfuck or the ANC actually had some members with an iota of common sense is unsure.
> ...



Stupid comment....he never uttered such crap of which you throw around on here  ad- nausium

As a Racist you need educating Bigtime....but for you methinks it's toooooo late

Hate to tell you that some Americans,even after schooling for many years are infact some of the most useless/backward individuals on earth


----------



## CultureCitizen (Jun 25, 2014)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Don't tell me it's due to racism.  All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades.  Fact is blacks are mentally inferior and simply don't produce the scientists and businessmen that create wealth and a high standard of living.  Blacks sing and dance and play sports. True in both america and africa.



You really need some history lessons. 

At some point of time Africa was the pinnacle of civilizations. 
By 1,000 BC Kush was an empire wich extended from Sudan to current Lebanon. 

So if some parts of africa are having trouble right now .
Some countries have a relatively high development level:
 Seychelles : per capita gdp =  23,200 
 Gabon : per capita gdp = $ 14,500
  Botswana : per capita gdp =  $14,000
 Libia : per capita gdp =  $14,000
  Mauritius : per capita gdp =  $14,000

So , not all africa is underdeveloped. Equatorial Guinea's gdp was VERY close to US gdp by 2010 (46,999 ), BUT it is a highly unequal country.

These are countries which had a colonial past which hindered their development but are trying to catch up.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 26, 2014)

CultureCitizen said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Don't tell me it's due to racism.  All of black africa is now controlled by blacks and has been for decades.  Fact is blacks are mentally inferior and simply don't produce the scientists and businessmen that create wealth and a high standard of living.  Blacks sing and dance and play sports. True in both america and africa.
> ...



HAHAHA.  That's the cream of africa and yet those are terrible numbers. America's economy is tanking and its per capita annual GDP is still around $50,000

And of course you left out countries like zimbabwe and the congo where it's $500.


----------

